# AUTOMOTIVE - Your Car Photography



## nvr2low

everyone, looking for some insperation so lets see the automotive pics.


----------



## nvr2low

i will start it off.  the pic is an old one of my truck, before i got my good camera so its not the best.  once winter is over i will be able to get better shots.


----------



## 1986

took this one at the 2005 Detroit auto show 
H1


----------



## hazelwestphoto

This is my baby.


----------



## nvr2low

i know its not a photo i took, but its one i did some photoshoping in so i thought i would post it to help this topic along.  i know it needs some finishing work now that i see it on a good monitor but it came out ok.


----------



## Fate

Just you wait till im old enough to drive..... ok, and rich enough to afford a car  hmmm.... i wonder what i would get.... some sort of fuel guzzeling beast i hope


----------



## hot shot

hum soooo many gb to choose from 
i think well will start here 






Sorry bout the water mark could be bothered to find it with out 





and well finish  with


----------



## nvr2low

nice pics man, cant wait to see more


----------



## nvr2low

took a couple pics tonight.


----------



## JonathanM

Posted this in photojournalism before:




http://www.imgfree.net


----------



## zoom4267

this is my truck. You should see the looks i get when guys see me and my two small childrenget in and out of it


----------



## cassinator

Picture of a friends car.  Too bad it was so dirty.  BTW I am usiing film and I am still learning the camera.


----------



## ScoobyRoo20

My pics are all older. I'll see what the weather is like tomorrow and take some new ones. But for now...




Just a really foggy night^^








Ok, the only picture I took was the first on, but all pictures were taken with my camera. lol


----------



## John_05

heres a few pics i took this past summer at a car show in Syracuse.






























i have alot more but i didnt want to post too many. i uploaded about 40 of the ones that came out the best to my photobucket account and i will post a few more of those if you, or anyone else, is interested in seeing them.


----------



## nvr2low

John_05 said:
			
		

> heres a few pics i took this past summer at a car show in Syracuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have alot more but i didnt want to post too many. i uploaded about 40 of the ones that came out the best to my photobucket account and i will post a few more of those if you, or anyone else, is interested in seeing them.


 

looks like syracuse nationals, i have a few shots but i ran out of memory space when i was there.


----------



## Fate

how much would you love to own this lol


----------



## trm

here are a couple of recent ones.





this photo is actually much lighter than this. not sure why it got so dark in the web version. the reds also seem to have gotten lost. the car is a cadillac sts.





this is an audi TT


----------



## John_05

nvr2low said:
			
		

> looks like syracuse nationals, i have a few shots but i ran out of memory space when i was there.


 
thats exactly what it was.  those pics were taken on saturday july 16th.  i was told there were alot more cars there the day before, but it rained so alot had left.  im hoping to go again this coming summer if they have another show, and im still able to do that much walking.  i wasnt able to see alot of the cars they had there but i still had a great time.

i was fortunate to have remembered to take plenty of batteries and more memory then i could have used in one day.  i wound up taking about 3000 pics and still having enough batteries to loan to my nephew for his camera, and enough memory to take about 3 times as many pics as i took that day.  having 7GB worth of memory sure helps.  i just wish Xd cards were cheaper, or i would have invested all that money into an SLR instead.  between the roughly $50 per 512MB card and the $435 i paid for the camera when it was new, i could have gotten the canon 350d i want now.  maybe one day i will think ahead and not be so compulsive with my purchases. :lmao:


----------



## Eightball Walker

My favorite subject!  All these shots were taken not very long after I got into photography, I maybe had my camera for a month, but I did my best...











The pride of the south......the General Lee...






























There's sooo much more, but I've put enough in this thread...


----------



## pursuer




----------



## Evander

Not a traditional automotive picture but here is one


----------



## joyride

These are some pics of my car.  They were taken l;ast summer when I only had a 5 year old 2.1 MP sony.  The car is a '99 Impala.  I plan on getting some better shots in the summer now that i have a good camera.








These are some pictures of my other hobby.  One is in the Impala, and the other in my first car (92 didge daytona.)  But please dont think im one fo those annoying kids that make you listen to thier music at a stop light (I despise of kids with overwhelming bass and annoying rap.)  If I'm playing something loud, its usually jazz becasue nothing sounds better on a good audio system!








If you want to see the build of the systems, visit http://members.sounddomain.com/pgjoyride (Impala) and http://members.sounddomain.com/joyride (daytona)


----------



## nvr2low

nice amps, i bet that thing makes some noise with that many PG amps in it.  PG knows how to make power, once i get back into audio i will be buying a few amps from them.


----------



## Eightball Walker

Clean, very clean...


----------



## ceecookie

Here's 2 photos of cars from the Singapore Motorshow '04

http://community.webshots.com/myphotos?action=showPhoto&albumID=548553558&photoID=2904511330062583883&security=fJDuvV

http://community.webshots.com/myphotos?action=showPhoto&albumID=548553558&photoID=2640477610062583883&security=iSMafb

enjoy...
commands welcomed..
taken wif exxonmobil's oylumpus camera...


----------



## black_z

New Z06!   Not a good pic though....had to zoom in on it.


----------



## black_z

At an auto show here in charlotte, NC.

1/4 second exposure and HAND HELD!


----------



## dmyshkin

Nikon D70, 50mm f/1.4, 18-70mm f/2.8. Available light. No tripod.


----------



## nvr2low

http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/2535/rtnet7rb.jpg


----------



## skiboarder72

awesome cars guys, heres my new 06 scion tc


----------



## hot shot

personal fav at the mo


----------



## nvr2low

nice shot, mmm krispy kreme


----------



## 2framesbelowzero

Great picture!



			
				cassinator said:
			
		

> Picture of a friends car. Too bad it was so dirty. BTW I am usiing film and I am still learning the camera.


----------



## nvr2low

went to an indoor show today.  its not easy shooting an indoor car show so i only got a few good shots.  



1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9.


----------



## BadRotation

Nothing special, but from an old REO.


----------



## mama2aredhead

great pictures, my hubby really enjoyed looking at them~


----------



## cassinator

2framesbelowzero said:
			
		

> Great picture!


Thanks.  But like I said, I wish the car wasn't so dirty.  Also would have been nice to have better film and maybe a polorizer filter


----------



## Kevin D Burns




----------



## nvr2low

thats a really cool shot, how did you get it to look like that?


----------



## aschen_engel

I can't find all mine since my computer crashed at home :-( these are all the best ones I could find that I had on my server..ugh they suck


----------



## aschen_engel

Before my good cam:


----------



## aschen_engel

With my better digital:






















My sis pretending to be a car model:


----------



## aschen_engel

Better:


----------



## Kevin D Burns

nvr2low said:
			
		

> thats a really cool shot, how did you get it to look like that?



Thanks, I used PSP9's, one step photo fix "2 times in a row", then the clarify function tool set at 5 "four times" in a row. the look is a painted look.
Sorry the image is so small.


----------



## MG TF 135

New here, but thought i'd post an old picture. Bout a year old, at a museum here in the UK.


----------



## Ducks_own

These aren't real cars, they're two Mitsubish Eclipse models I made, so here they are:
1. "Life at the Line"





2. "Eclipse of an Eclipse"






what do y'all think?


----------



## KP_1421

click image 4 bigger size


----------



## dfr




----------



## Xmetal

1 or 2 from my collective...

My car





Other cars...










Infra-red

























aaaaand that'll do.


----------



## nvr2low

youve got some cool shots there.  i wish i had access to some cars in that good a condition so i could shoot a little more


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Passed this one on the New York Thruway


----------



## nvr2low

cool find


----------



## hovis

Can't beat a bit of drifting....


----------



## Claff

I like my cars on the move


----------



## dsp921

Here's some I took at various car shows over the summer:


----------



## Claff

My favorite racing photo EVAR






and since I'm here, my fun car


----------



## hovis

Kimi Raikkonens McLaren..


----------



## UberToyotaX

Heres 2.


----------



## xfloggingkylex

dsp921 said:
			
		

>


 

originals or replicas?





Hey Claff, glad to see you on here.  I'm gonna represent with you


----------



## dsp921

xfloggingkylex said:
			
		

> originals or replicas?


Replicas.  The silver one is a Factory Five Racing version, not sure about the maroon one, but it was an older replica.  Don't see too many originals anymore.


----------



## xfloggingkylex

Thank goodness.  I was going to crap myself if you got to see two originals at the same place (that wasn't a huge national meet).  Nice pictures


----------



## dsp921

xfloggingkylex said:
			
		

> Thank goodness.  I was going to crap myself if you got to see two originals at the same place (that wasn't a huge national meet).  Nice pictures



There were actually five there, all replicas.  There is a shot of a blue one in the post, there was also a red one and a silver & black.  Last original I saw was at the Saratoga Auto Museum in NY.  The owner was there and said it was valued at $600,000. 
And thanks....


----------



## Claff

Originals are nice but I wouldn't want to be in charge of the caretaking of something so pricey.

My dad, at the ripe young age of 70, decided he needed a challenge and bought himself a Factory Five kit. Finished it last spring and drives the thing everywhere. It looks good, goes like stink but to me it's horribly uncomfortable (non-adjustable seat and limited legroom for a six-footer). You'd think I was the senior citizen griping about his choice in fun cars.

He built it as a driver and not a show car, even painted the body himself in the front yard. I'll have to get some pics of it when I go up to visit this weekend. In the meantime here's what he used to get all the drivetrain and other parts and pieces for the kit:







PS he bought the Stang that way, don't know how it got trashed the way it did and I don't think I want to know


----------



## xfloggingkylex

How did you do this?


----------



## .Steve

It is photoshopped.  It's 2 pictures merged together.  One with the hood open, and then another with it closed.  Some fancy merging layers together, and viola!


----------



## nvr2low

Claff said:
			
		

> Originals are nice but I wouldn't want to be in charge of the caretaking of something so pricey.
> 
> My dad, at the ripe young age of 70, decided he needed a challenge and bought himself a Factory Five kit. Finished it last spring and drives the thing everywhere. It looks good, goes like stink but to me it's horribly uncomfortable (non-adjustable seat and limited legroom for a six-footer). You'd think I was the senior citizen griping about his choice in fun cars.
> 
> He built it as a driver and not a show car, even painted the body himself in the front yard. I'll have to get some pics of it when I go up to visit this weekend. In the meantime here's what he used to get all the drivetrain and other parts and pieces for the kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS he bought the Stang that way, don't know how it got trashed the way it did and I don't think I want to know


 
i hate seeing a fox look like that.  seeing how its got stripes and turbines off a gt im sure it wasnt stock, or atleast it wasnt driven like it was stock which im sure caused its current state.


----------



## JTall

here are my best 3


1.



http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y121/Frescobob/fall1.jpg


2. 





3.



http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y121/Frescobob/bike/bwcolor1a.jpg


I posted more pics in this thread if you are interested 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61590


----------



## bullitt5561




----------



## PhotoOOI

Here's a few great shots from the rally in Cyprus.  Rest on: http://www.pbase.com/gevor


----------



## xfloggingkylex

Thanks Steve, I figured thats what it was but wasn't sure because it looked so smoothe.

Sadly this is the most recent picture of my car


----------



## CopenKagan

bullitt5561 said:
			
		

> http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j241/bullitt5561/CampusNightShots3045.jpg[/IMG[/quote]
> 
> I think that's a good shot, although I think the camera needs to look up more putting the car lower in the frame.
> 
> Awesome car, I almost bought a Bullitt back in 2004 but wound up buying a black 2000 GT.
> 
> [IMG]http://www.copenkagan.com/IMG_3328.jpg
> 
> Ignore the fog lamps, it was bought that way and since I have replaced them with the factory lamps.


----------



## Jimnrocky

first post, and why not my favorite subject.


----------



## c_mac

a few from deal's gap (the tail of the dragon)


----------



## c_mac

my car...


----------



## Eightball Walker

wow, this thread got pretty big, i need to stop by here more often

xfloggingkylex, what happened guy?


----------



## nvr2low

bullitt5561 said:
			
		

>




i love bullits, if i dont buy a fox body its going to be hard to decide between the bullit and the cobra.


----------



## CopenKagan

nvr2low said:
			
		

> i love bullits, if i dont buy a fox body its going to be hard to decide between the bullit and the cobra.



I think it would be a hard choice for me, too.  They are both going to wind up being a decent collector car 20 years from now.  But then Bullitt is the rarer one.


----------



## Lasse

Here's one shot I took during the BRL Streetmeet in Sweden.

First post!


----------



## LaFoto

Hey Lasse. Welcome to ThePhotoForum!
Make sure you post more - and in the other galleries, too. That's where most people go to look at other members' pics!


----------



## forzaF1

Being a certified car freak, i guess I have to make my contribution to this thread. This is a link to my site: http://johnburrowphotography.fotki.com/
Most of the pics are from local Ferrari meets and a Formula 1 race. If you like Ferraris or F1, you should take a look!

-John


----------



## zx3guy2000

Here is my GF's car,






And my car (gone away for the winter)


----------



## Lasse

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Hey Lasse. Welcome to ThePhotoForum!
> Make sure you post more - and in the other galleries, too. That's where most people go to look at other members' pics!


Will do, thanks!


----------



## Claff

Eightball Walker said:
			
		

> xfloggingkylex, what happened guy?



Not to answer in Kyle's place, but if I remember correctly he switched cars with his brother for a day, and his brother was unfortunate enough to have someone try to make a left turn in front of him.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Here's a Lotus that was outside of my apartment the other day:


----------



## Rayn

heres mine.  friends old te27


----------



## c_mac

wow...that is a beautiful car. i love the old japanese cars!!


----------



## Rayn

yea me too, now only if i had the money to restore and modify a 240z


----------



## astrocreep96

Hi everyone, this looks to be my first post here. I've been browsing the forum for a couple of weeks - I'm looking to pick up a Canon DSLR as a Christmas present for myself this year (and I'm sure I'll be on here asking questions before I buy). I've been meaning to register, and then I came upon this thread and it's been incentive to actually get with it. Here's a couple that I've done while dinking around with my Olympus P&S for the time being...maybe in the future I'll have a bit more...


----------



## Mohain

One from the vaults ...


----------



## skyonfire

One Word.. Gorgeous!


----------



## Mr Avid

From Texas Motor Speedway 2005


----------



## xfloggingkylex

astrocreep96 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, this looks to be my first post here. I've been browsing the forum for a couple of weeks - I'm looking to pick up a Canon DSLR as a Christmas present for myself this year (and I'm sure I'll be on here asking questions before I buy). I've been meaning to register, and then I came upon this thread and it's been incentive to actually get with it. Here's a couple that I've done while dinking around with my Olympus P&S for the time being...maybe in the future I'll have a bit more...


 


not really a mitsu fan but I LOVE the evo, have you done anything to it?  They can be made stupid fast.


----------



## astrocreep96

xfloggingkylex said:
			
		

> not really a mitsu fan but I LOVE the evo, have you done anything to it? They can be made stupid fast.


 
Nothing much, just the typical exhaust, boost controller, fuel pump, tune, air filter. I'd consider a bit more, but then I probably wouldn't be on this forum... 

The last picture, that is apparently a red-x now (I'll have to fix that), was an early morning shot at a tarmac in Nevada waiting for an auto-x.

Edit - nevermind, the picture is working afterall.


----------



## CMan

This is going to be my ride when I start driving in a few months.


----------



## Danimal_Inc

Here are some from my pile


----------



## nvr2low

some recent edits i hve been working on to kill some time


----------



## Zach

Here are some pics I took of my Chevelle, I'm still new at this.


----------



## kkart

Hotrods and Kustoms are my specialty!


----------



## Digital_Duck

da Yacht ....


----------



## STL WRX

Just a few I have snapped...

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.


----------



## forzaF1

Here are all my pics from out last Ferrari Club Meeting.

http://johnburrowphotography.fotki.com/brazilian-gp-watchi/

Enjoy!


----------



## LongDucDong

There are some great shots here, keep em comin guys! Here are some of mine, Im still learning how to shoot at night, so bear with me.


----------



## Ab$olut

Friends lexus is300/200


----------



## battlestation

Took this pic of a customers car this morning right when we opened.


----------



## Rebel

I took these at our local Chey dealer a few years back:


----------



## elchrispy

I think i already posted pics of my car but this is a new one of my wheels...


----------



## redls1bird

and my favorite pic of my car.







(all taken with OLD sony point and shoot)


----------



## Local_Skater

My whip:












My friends vr6 mkII Golf:















My Other friends mkIII jetta:







I've always really liked this one even though its kinda blurry:


----------



## Claff

My lemon getting snowed on (sigh)


----------



## MPowerM3

forzaF1 said:


> Here are all my pics from out last Ferrari Club Meeting.
> 
> http://johnburrowphotography.fotki.com/brazilian-gp-watchi/
> 
> Enjoy!


 

Love the pictures, really love the E30 M3 in the back, man I miss mine!!


----------



## xfloggingkylex

battlestation said:


> Took this pic of a customers car this morning right when we opened.


 
amazing picture.

R33? or just a kit car

I need to get some pics of my car up since my last ride was totalled.  Claff I miss my tibby


----------



## stone_cold

Well I have a ton of auto photos.  Here are a few on my comp right now.

My Truck


----------



## battlestation

xfloggingkylex said:


> amazing picture.
> 
> R33? or just a kit car
> 
> I need to get some pics of my car up since my last ride was totalled.  Claff I miss my tibby




yes, R33 GTST


----------



## DRE07

1998 Toyota Supra, ENJOY!!!

-Andreas

www.cobra-radardetectors.com/gallery (To see past photoshoots)

www.cobra-radardetectors.com


----------



## MPowerM3

Neighbor had one of those, sick rides, 6 speed too.  Never was old enough to drive it but man did I love looking at like while he lived on the block!

Very nice car and awsome shots!


----------



## Peniole

A couple of shots, mine after a good wax (trying to show the reflection mostly) and a concept I snapped at an auto show a while back. This was my first outing with the new camera (still learning :blushing: ). What do you think?


----------



## Claff

The lemon seeing a better day than the snowfall a few posts up.


----------



## AllHailZ

Here you go, a few of mine... nothing as good as yours


----------



## zerolux

greets all, heres a few of mine.


----------



## charales

Hi, here's a small contribution, hope you like it:






Cheers!!!


----------



## MPowerM3

Thanks for looking.


----------



## whiterabbit7500

some of mine from NHRA Sport Compact nationals a few weeks ago...will have some drifting pics in about a month after the next local event :mrgreen:































BTW...still a n00b, using an old Minolta Film SLR with no filters and 800 ISO...but it was free


----------



## Ani_CA

yay glad i found this thread!


----------



## phil-ray

heres alot of my friends AE86 Toyota Crola Twincam


enjoy




















































































































































look what we found lol


----------



## battlestation

Following link is a  sorta photoblog of progress of our drift cars i took  

http://www.eastcoastdrift.com/photoblog/


----------



## I Like It Sideways

Gorgeous corolla...  So clean.  Very nice shots as well

HDR shot I just put together, and a few other pictures from the shoot


----------



## blatalllic




----------



## anthegreat1




----------



## astrocreep96

Comments on this one are welcome - my step-father is somewhat of a Miata nut (for whatever reason) so I took a photo of it and I'm considering blowing it up to an 8x10 for Father's Day for him. Could it use sharpening? Readjustment of the colors? Anyway, let me know what you think...






And a couple more, since I'm here...


----------



## Miss V

Heres a couple of mine..


----------



## deadlow

here are a couple of mine, please let me know what you think


----------



## deadlow

love the chevy and stick shift photos!


----------



## TamiyaGuy

Here are some at this years FoS (Festival of Speed)




This is a Spyker, from Holland. (thanks, Gran Turismo 4!)




A Mistubishi Evo VIII advertising Juiced 2...




...and from the back.
And you might have seen this one, but I thought it should be in here...





Inverted colours, anyone?


----------



## rtkluge

here's one i took a day or two ago of a friend's bmw


----------



## PhotoPhoenix

nice shots.


----------



## Bear

moms





dads




dads




bros




bros




bros




bros




bros




bros




Mine 

I need ta get out and take a nice little photoshoot of my own.


----------



## rtkluge

Bear said:


>



I bet you could take some really neat pictures out in that desert.  I'd definately go out and do that if I were you.  Gah, I wish I had something like that >.<


----------



## Bear

That's where Im going to bring the cars to get a nice bkg instead of garage doors XD


----------



## Miss V

Some more from our side of the road.


----------



## strick

A shot from tonight that I am playing with.


----------



## Heck




----------



## Miss V

Heck said:


>



Incredible :hail:


----------



## Battou

An economy sized grocery getter





SFD T6 03





SFD QR 03





SFD MV8A 02





Lancer evo


----------



## d1a1s1

Heres a few of my bimmer...which is for sale by the way!


----------



## subimatt

forzaF1 said:


> Here are all my pics from out last Ferrari Club Meeting.
> 
> http://johnburrowphotography.fotki.com/brazilian-gp-watchi/
> 
> Enjoy!




Great shots! added to flickr contacts.


----------



## S2K1

My 'Cars' Photo set.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/s2k1/sets/72157600241536584/


----------



## IonSpeedMaster

Here are some.  07 SWP STi and an 03.5 Titanium MSP


----------



## MPowerM3

I have a Speed6, love it.  Great shots, the only other car I wanted was an Evo, sorry I think it alittle better then the STi, but the STi is a great car, looks awsome in white with those gold wheels!!  

Safe motoring!


----------



## hovis

A couple from Dunsfold Wheels and Wings - they were having a stunt bike competition....


----------



## pilotkid

Guess the car? Just thought I made it fun,lol...I'm bored!


----------



## Goldeeno

A couple i took last night on a flying visit.


----------



## Battou

1956 Bel-air


----------



## astrocreep96

Nothing particularly artsy, but we had a good classic car show recently...


----------



## Battou

astrocreep96 said:


> Nothing particularly artsy, but we had a good classic car show recently...



1955 Bel-Air, I had to turn down a comission to refurbish one of those, after one of his friends, the owner of a 1950 PU I was working on skipped town on me right in the middle of the process.


----------



## anton980




----------



## LongDucDong




----------



## Battou

1969 vette


----------



## blazen

hahah sry about soo many but i think it looks better when you see them all... I have more car pictures as well.. lol


----------



## blazen

Thats all i will bother you guys with for now.


----------



## Jono

most of the car stuff I shoot is competition, but heres some randoms I have:

both belonging to a pal of mine









if you seen this in your mirrors you wouldnt have anywhere to run





as you can see, my company car isnt the most environmentally friendly - but the V8 rumble is all good 





Seen this at a local hillclimb event recently





Worlds (apparantly) only RHD Ferrari F50 at the recent Belfast Ferrari Day





and finally just for a childish giggle, the plate on my old 200SX Nissan


----------



## JCPics

Four pic of my own car that I found very good light for


----------



## Battou

This is how it's done. I see more and more kids doing stupid things with trucks nowadays, I find it very refreshing to see one done right.


----------



## Mesoam

ok i think thats enough...the triumph, the white jeep and black volvo are mine


----------



## Darksyde




----------



## Battou




----------



## Goldeeno

A few from a recent show..


----------



## sirsteezo

my car.

1).





2).





3).


----------



## DSLR noob

My three favorite pics I've taken:
Mustang GT





Tripple Honda (like this one b/c of the tree)





and my car:


----------



## bhop




----------



## aarhap

A few of my shots:

Lotus 2-Eleven


 
Boss Mustang


 
Aston Martin DB9


 
Ford GT


----------



## DigiJay




----------



## Jamesy

posted this elsewhere on the forums but here it is again...


----------



## LongDucDong




----------



## mbaker

well here is my car...

























mike


----------



## SCguy

Nothing great here: the car (2001 Olds Alero, 2dr, GLS, every option) or the pics. But the pics aren't too bad considering I took them with a Kodak C340. 















My previous vehicle: 1989 Jeep Wagoneer Limited






RD


----------



## Vanessa

Couple of mine :mrgreen:


----------



## runnin9z

The most Recent of my car.


----------



## Goldeeno




----------



## cobragirl

I'm a newbie on here, but here are some of my boyfriend's RX... taking advantage of the nice sunset!


----------



## cobragirl

Here are a few of my old car :'(


----------



## AspiringArchitect

and my latest one...







Oh and these just so happen to be my first photos that I have posted here.


----------



## Forty Six and 2

My S2000.


----------



## atp_design




----------



## atp_design




----------



## 63square

These were all taken with my old camera, haven't had my new one long enough to take car photos with it.









































These picture weren't taken by me but are ones that I like of my drag beetle.


----------



## LisaK24

my favorites...


----------



## Mullen

An old Chevy rotting away on my grandma's land.





50's Chevy Apache pickup sitting in our field.





My '70 Chevelle Malibu.


----------



## Mesoam

nice Gran Sport up there...too bad the paint looks like crap


----------



## NM Rich




----------



## cdnjeepin

My jeep..

first is takin with my old 950






this one is taken with my new d50


----------



## gman172

my pug 207 and my mate dans ford focus

love taken car pics and really wanna go to all the supercar garages and take some shots - dont know how accommodating they will be to that tho!!





Ford Focus HDR





Ford Focus HDR





Pegeot 207 HDR





Peugeot 207

comments and advice please :thumbdown: or :thumbup:?

andrew


----------



## Hooligan Dan




----------



## abuccanero

Gran-daddy's old car from many years & winters ago


----------



## vampire5150

I loved my Charger but so did the Police


----------



## alafoto

My photo session in the spare parts yard. A bit different from a glossy nice cars


----------



## haaale

a truck on Alcatraz


----------



## yugamu




----------



## skiboarder72

awesome shots guys!


----------



## Battou

Another one I found wile strolling around.





Incase anyone is curious, no the lamp just behind the building does not work.


----------



## delizo23




----------



## Vaporous

:heart: automotive photography! The last ones I took are from a few weeks ago. Getting ready for another shoot with our other vette soon..... but I'll be bringing my studio on location with me so I can correct/balance out some of the natural light next time.













Melis~


----------



## Vaporous

**continued from my post above.......washed up our other vette & headed downtown the other night. Still processing and finishing up the rest........but heres a sneek peek











Melis~


----------



## jcolman

a test shot with my homemade rig PS'ed out.


----------



## wyn




----------



## BrandonS

^I like #4


----------



## wyn

BrandonS said:


> ^I like #4



thanks


----------



## Goldeeno

A selection of my most recent favs... loads more on Flickr....


----------



## dophineh




----------



## dophineh




----------



## amkphotography

My car photography is still improving, and now, after seeing all these photos, I feel like mine suck. But here's a few...










My favorite. A 1969 Camaro SS in a pretty blue!!





My second favorite!


----------



## LaFoto

I'm so *not* into car photography, but this photo begged to be taken!


----------



## BonzoHarry

.




.




.





some more here http://www.flickr.com/photos/westa/


----------



## Claff

Haven't been by here in quite some time. Since my last visit I've sold the yellow Tiburon and acquired something a little more economical... and a lot more fun
















Haven't really had a chance to get all artsy-fartsy with it, too much fun driving it to stop and take pictures.

FWIW a few months after I got mine the wife decided she wanted one of her own.....


----------



## Andy5D




----------



## hXcPhotography1

(my car)









(taken with my FIRST camera ever)




























(I took the pictures below with a small, low megapixel camera, sorry)
(my best friend hXcPhotography2 and his car)


----------



## 06_blkout

I have a bunch more, I have to resize them though.


----------



## Indyost




----------



## MBasile

Here's my 2002 Subaru Impreza WRX (click for high-res)

These two are HDR's but I think a little too soft







These are on the decommissioned naval base Ft. Ord


----------



## motorshooter

My blue monster after a good waxing.


----------



## Blackbelt94




----------



## wmbeaver




----------



## MBasile

which one do you guys prefer?


----------



## skiboarder72

wow killer shots mbasile and bonzo


----------



## bullitt453

My car. Bullitt #00453, hence my username. lol First shot with the A200. Not very sharp, but I liked the angle.





Other pics. These were all taken with a 10 year old 3.2mp Olympus Camedia C-3020.

















Plan to have tons more shots after Mustang Week/Bullitt Nationals at Myrtle Beach next week!


----------



## Evildime

I snapped this photo 2 years ago at the Detroit International Auto Show. Beautiful truck... lighting was cool too.


----------



## blazen




----------



## amkphotography

kkart said:


> Hotrods and Kustoms are my specialty!


 
Just out of curiousity; where did you take this picture?  This car looks exactly, or almost exactly, like one I photograph frequently. In which case, I know who owns it.  Awesome shot though, really. 

Some of my shots: here, here, here, and here. Not the best pictures, but I am still learning car photography.


----------



## amkphotography

Here are a couple recent photos, taken July 12th.


























1940 Ford Opera Coupe (with a Chevy engine)


----------



## zandman




----------



## PackingMyBags

Nice shots guys. Here are a few of my own...


----------



## Claff

sad to post before & after pics of my toy

before





after


----------



## zandman

Claff said:


> sad to post before & after pics of my toy
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after


 
are you hit at back and in front???
i hate to be on that car when the accident happened.


----------



## Lunchbox




----------



## Claff

zandman said:


> are you hit at back and in front???
> i hate to be on that car when the accident happened.



Got rear-ended and pushed into the minivan that was in front of me. Not fun but the car will live on as its parts will wind up on other cars, including the replacement I haven't bought yet.


----------



## DanPonjican




----------



## LWW

My bad weather and haul/tow/out with couples vehicle:
















LWW


----------



## LWW

My warm weather on a clear day driver and sometimes auto X driver.
















LWW


----------



## KabeXTi

My lover


----------



## KabeXTi

Here's another that I took at that same car show(not my car).  I figure some here can appreciate the work in this car.


----------



## lockwood81

My all weather ride...


----------



## Parkerman




----------



## mrodgers

I tried to take a shot of my ride, but the sound vibrations of the shutter clicking caused the rust to shake loose and my car collapsed into a heap in the driveway.

Thanks for this topic.  Now I have to walk 20 miles to work tomorrow....


----------



## Claff

my soon to be ex-ride, about to be stripped down so the good stuff can be put on the soon-to-be-new-ride


----------



## PackingMyBags

I like the stangs engine bay. good job! The srt is...ok too.

Here are my girls...


----------



## zandman

nice stealths


----------



## Alex_B

So far so good, but where are the horses?


----------



## PackingMyBags

zandman said:


> nice stealths


 Thanks. Im currently driving the red one while i do the 200k tuneup on the green one.


----------



## LaFoto

Merged the Off Topic pic thread (photos threads in the OFF TOPICS???) with the existing thread on car photography in the Photo Themes.


----------



## zandman

LaFoto said:


> Merged the Off Topic pic thread (photos threads in the OFF TOPICS???) with the existing thread on car photography in the Photo Themes.


 
i thought the other one is "car photography" meaning any cars on events or with artistic shots.
the other one supposedly is "showing your car" so it's kinda different, but yea, it's not an off topic but have a theme.


----------



## wlsmoku




----------



## wlsmoku




----------



## Parkerman

Alex_B said:


> So far so good, but where are the horses?



Well.. somehow there are about 365 under my hood if they are drinking racing fuel...i think my car has a black hole.. or a worm hole in it to fit that many... lol


----------



## PackingMyBags

Parkerman said:


> Well.. somehow there are about 365 under my hood if they are drinking racing fuel...i think my car has a black hole.. or a worm hole in it to fit that many... lol


 
Silly Neon boys...always inflating thier horsies...:lmao:


----------



## Foques

heh i know the asshole who drives that thing on the front..


----------



## AdrianBetti




----------



## Parkerman

PackingMyBags said:


> Silly Neon boys...always inflating thier horsies...:lmao:





Umm. If you say so...


----------



## zandman

Foques said:


> heh i know the asshole who drives that thing on the front..


 
toaster cars?


----------



## lockwood81

My friends bike.


----------



## XwalkerX

some really good shots in this thread...


----------



## amkphotography

One of my better car photos, taken on Friday the 25th of July.


----------



## toofpaste

omg..... i'm blind now.


----------



## XwalkerX

quick shot of my car i took with my g/f's p&s my d40 is on order 

cleaned it up a bit in picasa but thought i would share.


----------



## beerformeplz

My other money pit.


----------



## wmbeaver

Been seeing a few of these around my area lately:











And something similar:


----------



## zandman

wmbeaver said:


> Been seeing a few of these around my area lately:
> And something similar:


 
wish i could afford a car like that.


----------



## JPanem

here's my car






A couple of my friends car
EJ1






EK9 and EG6





DA9 Boosted!!!


----------



## freelunch

Looks like I posted in the wrong thread!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=133242


----------



## willard3

Porsche 944 Silver Rose Turbo S


----------



## bullitt453

beerformeplz said:


> My other money pit.


Beautiful Mach!  DO I see a cage in there? :hail:  Car looks familiar.  Are you on Stangnet or SVTP?  As you can tell by my userID, I've got a Bullitt. :thumbup:


----------



## zandman

JPanem said:


> EK9 and EG6


 
i thought the ek models are jdm (type r).
the 6g hatch usdm's are supposedly ej too (ej6).
correct me if i'm wrong though.


----------



## zandman

wait, perhaps it's imported? (literally)
noticed your (friend's) side mirror.


----------



## Claff

Back in the Miata game with a nice low-mileage '99 Sport pkg. Springs are on the way to get the stance a little less 4x4ish












Keeping an eye on us as we got these shots:


----------



## bdv1973

A 2003 Roush Mustang Cobra & A 2007 Supercharged Mustang Convertible GT.


----------



## hossmaster

my beast


----------



## That7guy




----------



## zandman




----------



## pots

great shots everyone! im new to photography and have been lurking the forum for quite awhile, and i have to say, im inspired by a lot of peoples work in this forum. so i finally decided to register... and this is gonna be my first post so please be gentle... haha!

here's a couple of shots of my car. took it with a regular digital camera and tweaked a little with photoshop.


----------



## undergroundquasi

this are some of the photoshoot


----------



## chinadoll81




----------



## paulocon

Something a bit different..






Larger view:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3160/2819460762_857d807a59_b.jpg


----------



## zandman

chinadoll81 said:


>


 zr1? tight!!!!


----------



## wchua24

well seeing all those cars... i will just keep my picture of my car my self...lol....any way love the shots.


----------



## Jermz_01

1.  High Pass





2. (Breaking the Forum Rules for size requirements)





3.





4.


----------



## ToddB

zandman said:


> zr1? tight!!!!


 
Nope, standard (albeit still awesome!) C6 Corvette.  The ZR1 has a clear panel on the hood so you can see the incredible engine and the ZO6 has a scoop in the nose of the hood to feed the engine.


----------



## matchbox

This Lincoln Mark VIII LSC belongs to a friend of mine...


----------



## MBasile

Jermz_01 said:


> 2. (Breaking the Forum Rules for size requirements)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.



so many things wrong with the challenger. "Hey, lets try to recreate an iconic muscle car....and give it a PLASTIC front lip." among other things.

here are some from Cherry's Jubilee in Monterey this past weekend


----------



## irish_love

An old truck on my mother-in-laws farm.


----------



## simplekym

i love my hondas.


----------



## .:On The Rock:.

passing car


----------



## tpimages

My baby,


----------



## Rich-D

From a local auto show:


----------



## zandman




----------



## phoenix_rising

nvr2low said:


> went to an indoor show today.  its not easy shooting an indoor car show so i only got a few good shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.



Very nice results and practically the same photo rig as me. Good show!

Here are a couple of mine...


----------



## epp_b




----------



## Evil Eagle




----------



## Ryan Sitko




----------



## STACKflyer

I shoot a lot of cars.  Here are a few from the latest meet I went to. 





By stackflyer at 2008-10-04





By stackflyer at 2008-10-04





By stackflyer at 2008-10-04


----------



## rotchcrocket04

Just a few I had handy at work.. my 350Z...

I only started shooting a few months ago so any feedback is always appreciated. Cool thread everyone :thumbup: (coming from a big car enthusiast)


----------



## CanadianJoker

im hoping to take some more of my car this weekend, along with my buddys black r32


----------



## Toxic Toast

wow, lots of awesome pictures of awesome cars, lots of variety...here is what me and my brother have been working on, will deffinitley get some some photos once its a little more complete haha


----------



## CanadianJoker

here is a couple more i took this yesterday.

toxic toast, badass ride man. hope to see some more.













and one scary one.. some one was molesting my car.......


----------



## dormfab




----------



## xShanex

The green and black truck is mine, the chevelle is my friends and the xB is also my friends. Hope you like them. Feel free to leave a message.


----------



## MBasile

My American Le Mans Series at Laguna Seca pictures so far...more to come
(Click for larger size)

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




14. If they didn't put XBOX 360 on it, it wouldn't have broken :tape:




15.




16.




17.




18. like gatorade?




19. it's all about the people behind the car




20.




21.




22.




23.




24.




25.




26.




27.




thats all for today, more to come!


----------



## cszakolczai

Toxic Toast said:


> wow, lots of awesome pictures of awesome cars, lots of variety...here is what me and my brother have been working on, will deffinitley get some some photos once its a little more complete haha


 

I :heart: Rat Rods


----------



## maxmonster

woo those skylines... *drool*

anyways heres some pics i took with my d40x (which i got yesterday) at one of the g2gs last night. most of the cars are the new vw gtis. 




































feel free to critique


----------



## budskiphotography

few drifting randoms..


----------



## 8track

A lot of these pictures are fantastic (especially the racing ones just posted)!  I haven't taken any car photos recently but I'll post a few of my favorites.  Let me know what you guys think. 































My website has more if you all want to see them. 

http://tksmash.interwebtonight.com/photo/


----------



## rein

here is my 2 cents


----------



## Spendalot




----------



## gsgary

Here's a few of mine hope you like them


----------



## delizo23

my aztec green pearl 93 honda civic hatchback


----------



## gsgary

The best form of transport, one of my bikes


----------



## beveziers

an old french car....


----------



## third_shift|studios

My Black 2000 TransAm ws.666 aka "the phoenix risen" 




































 <obviously not my shot







and it's predecesor, the "Batmobile" RIP 3.16.07, also a 2000 TransAm ws.6


----------



## toofpaste

I remember when you crashed that baby. Ppl were beggin for parts. Lack of respect I tell you.


----------



## third_shift|studios

it's all good, i ended up selling the whole thing to 1fastcamaross11 and he put her back together. Said she's runnin' pretty good too


----------



## toofpaste

No way. Holy crap. How much work did he do to it?


----------



## third_shift|studios

a lot...said he dumped nearly 9500 into it after he bought it from me


----------



## JayMorr

A few I took at a show not to long ago.





















Hope you enjoy... I am fairly new here


----------



## CanadianJoker

Well i went on a nissan cruise not to long ago, took a bunch of pics. they arnt the greatest but i dont care lol i was having way to much fun driving.


here is a few, and a link to the rest.

http://picasaweb.google.ca/joshreading/SunshineCoastCruiseNICC#

























thanks for looking. 

btw GTR's are awesome haha, damn they are fast.


----------



## Evil Eagle

But if the tranny takes a **** youre out 20k if you turn off the traction control "too many times"


----------



## CanadianJoker

you realize the guy was **** kicking that gtr right? 30 launchs in 2 months. im glad that nissan didnt fix his car, the guy is an ass.

show me any awd car that can handle that type of abuse. the stock r32 skyline(gtr) will roast its clutch after 5-6 good launches, you dont see people ***** about that.

w/e if thats the way you feel there is nothing that i can say to change your mined. just remember launching and drag racing isnt the greatest motorsport of all time. there is more to these cars then straight line speed.


----------



## mrodgers

My only car photos, 2 of my 06 Mazda Tribute. (from a 2 MP point and shoot Fuji 2650 from 2002)











This is my old bike, no longer in my possession. (also from the Fuji 2650)

1983 Honda Nighthawk CB550SC





And I have the Stat MedEvac chopper fly over my house all the time.  Just today it flew over, but I didn't get a chance to get outside with the camera.  I've been wanting to capture it for the longest time now, but miss it every time.  I was out working on the house the other day when I heard the chopper coming.  I ran in the kitchen wanting to get a shot this time around for sure.  As it appeared over the trees and flew directly over my house, I realized it wasn't the Stat MedEvac chopper.  I got a shot of something more unique to flying over the house.

This one from the Fuji S5700, not in P&S mode.  I could have done a bit better in holding it at the long end of my zoom.


----------



## IvyJade

Honestly, I have too many cars to post...lmao

i may post my harleys and a few cars...


----------



## Evil Eagle

CanadianJoker said:


> you realize the guy was **** kicking that gtr right? 30 launchs in 2 months. im glad that nissan didnt fix his car, the guy is an ass.
> 
> show me any awd car that can handle that type of abuse. the stock r32 skyline(gtr) will roast its clutch after 5-6 good launches, you dont see people ***** about that.
> 
> w/e if thats the way you feel there is nothing that i can say to change your mined. just remember launching and drag racing isnt the greatest motorsport of all time. there is more to these cars then straight line speed.



Last time I checked, its his car and he shelled out the 100k to pay for it.  If they are going to advertise its 0-60 times with the traction control off, they have to warranty it according so.  Just like subaru with their trannys.  I hope he wins the lawsuit, and Im sorry youre butt hurt about it.


----------



## Evil Eagle

And btw, I had a 90 TSI AWD (hence my sn) and I have about 90 time slips from it dated from 4/4/04-6/15/04 so that kind of debunks your theory.


----------



## MBasile

8track said:


> My website has more if you all want to see them.
> 
> http://tksmash.interwebtonight.com/photo/



I love that shot! What do you use to make the galleries on your site?


----------



## ToddB

Evil Eagle said:


> Last time I checked, its his car and he shelled out the 100k to pay for it. If they are going to advertise its 0-60 times with the traction control off, they have to warranty it according so. Just like subaru with their trannys. I hope he wins the lawsuit, and Im sorry youre butt hurt about it.


 
Tell that to all the Mitsubishi Evo owners who's warranties were voided by Mitsu America because there times for autocrossing and drag racing were posted on the internet. Or the Mustang GT owners who's warranties were voided when Ford HQ visited a drag strip in the Detroit area and wrote down VIN numbers. 

Don't assume that just because they post 0-60 and 1/4 mile times that the factory says it is OK to race.

Hell, Subaru GAVE their car owners a 1 year membership to the SCCA when you bought a WRX. But if you damaged your car racing (tranny or other mechanical item) in an event, be it autocross or HPDEs, it was NOT covered under warranty. (EDIT - A friend of mine competed in One Lap of America with Subaru sponsorship and munched a tranny. Guess who replaced it. Nope, it wasn't Subaru!  And Yes, the car was still under warranty.)

BTW - to keep this thread on topic, NICE PHOTOS EVERYONE!


----------



## IanK




----------



## baggedon22s




----------



## matchbox

A few of my friend's 1994 Honda Del Sol










And one of the engine bay.


----------



## DanPonjican

I'm loving the HDR shots.  I need to play some more with these!


----------



## SHWELL

Here are a few pics over the past 12 months.. All of these were taken with an Olympus C8080... This is all b4 I got a DSLR.... Personal pics of my car....


----------



## UdubBadger

WOW...sweet pics everyone, I'll upload a few of mine tomorrow when I get a chance.

EDIT: heres a few of my car on my flickr account...






















one of a buddies car


----------



## ccssk8ter11

AWD civic wagon ftw hahahah.




and my car:











and my bike haha (crappy picture)




friends cars

















and so many more... dont even get me started on car pictures.


----------



## CanadianJoker

Went out to Cellblock yesterday, DAMN was it ever cold with the windchill. i stuck it out till around 2:30pm but there was some people that were really dedicated and lasted longer.

well i have 67 photos in the link below, and will have some more up in a little while.
thanks for looking.

http://picasaweb.google.ca/joshreading/CellBlockD14?authkey=UBUvcDchMDU#


----------



## MrsMoo




----------



## camet

Just a couple of my favorites:


----------



## Spendalot




----------



## SILVERTC2005

Just a few pics of my scion. It's not much but i still love it.


----------



## conradtan




----------



## Cruisn

this is my type of thread! LOL. some awesome shots in here and amazing cars to!! not gonna lie, cars are my main hobby. this is my baby:
2006 Pontiac Pursuit GT


----------



## Lunchbox




----------



## SILVERTC2005

nice photos.


----------



## Claff

More Miata goodness


----------



## GennyD

I've only got pictures of my own car, Here's one I feel is pretty good


----------



## Lunchbox




----------



## automotive-eye-candy

Hey everyone,
I'm new here, but here is some of my car photography (Automotive Eye Candy).
Check out the link in my sig. if you like my work.
Thanks


----------



## Underpowered

love em, hate em.  either way, here are a couple


----------



## CanadianJoker

Just a few shots from the weekend.

i picked up a flash umbrella, had to try it out.


----------



## Al-Wazeer

i know it has noise but i like it


----------



## jglovac

I haven't really had a chance to take too many car photos yet, but this one is my favorite that i've taken so far.


----------



## Underpowered

a couple i took at a an auto show this weekend


----------



## katerolla

this is my car


----------



## DSLR noob




----------



## amkphotography

Newer car photography from me. Not saying it's the best, and ya'll are actually better than I am, but hey it happens.















I think this is my personal best. 

Comment if you have constructive criticism, or even if you like them!  I love to hear what people think, good or bad.


----------



## NM Rich

Here's mine...


----------



## Flower Child

The good ol ford
















and this old beast


----------



## hossmaster




----------



## CanadianJoker

Well took some photos for my buddy Shane tonight, didn't have time to go drive around as I have to work tomorrow.

Just a few for now, I need to work on some more when I get home.


----------



## jwsciontc

is that twin turbo'd??


----------



## JKnobelock

here are some older pics of my dime, its changed a bit but i have no current pics.


----------



## El2

Here are some from an autoshow:


----------



## CanadianJoker

jwsciontc said:


> is that twin turbo'd??




that it is.

1992 
r32 skyline
GTR
rb26dett (twinturbo)
all wheel drive,

and all those other good toys that come along with it.


----------



## kntrygurl




----------



## JTown

Taken with my old Panasonic DMC-FZ5 I need to take some new and better pics


----------



## DanPonjican

One of my client's car right after I got through with it.


----------



## jwsciontc

^^got finished doing what?


----------



## DanPonjican

jwsciontc said:


> ^^got finished doing what?


Polishing (detailing).


----------



## stsinner

That is one sweet ride!



JTown said:


> Taken with my old Panasonic DMC-FZ5 I need to take some new and better pics


----------



## stsinner

10 years old this year:


----------



## kirknd4spd

Here's one of my truck I took with a point and shoot.





And on the Blue Ridge Parkway around Roanoke, VA. Also taken with P&S


----------



## teneighty23




----------



## innerchi89

AdrianBetti said:


>



Why is there a honda emblem on your acura?


----------



## innerchi89

My current car:
*











My Old Truck:










These were taken with my point and shoot Olympus. 

*


----------



## jwsciontc

innerchi89 said:


> Why is there a honda emblem on your acura?



Its JDM YO


----------



## CanadianJoker

just a few ive taking a week or two.


----------



## mitsugirly

Here's just a few I took of my car and the hubbys several years ago (with a point and shoot), but I liked them.


























I can't wait until this summer to do some really nice shots with the new camera.


----------



## jwsciontc




----------



## polymoog

Cool thread 

Here's a group of pics I took at various motor events here in Sweden :


----------



## jotan82

woah! sexy skylines!


----------



## MinoltaKid84

My 2001 Chevyrolet Impala LS at Impala Day:




Taken with my Minolta x-700. With the only lens I had at the time: Quantary Auto Zoom 75-200mm 1:45 Macro.

My 1984 Toyota Corolla





Taken with my Olympus Infinity Zoom 230


----------



## Goldeeno

I've been away for too long, some amazing and stunning shots on here. Lets keep it going.... few recent ones..

Track Days

















First time seeing Drifting









Few Detail Shots









Night Shots - My Car









Night Shots - Mates Car





Many more on my Flickr


----------



## innerchi89

jwsciontc said:


> Its JDM YO



What is JDM? Sorry, I am not that into imports.


----------



## MBasile

innerchi89 said:


> What is JDM? Sorry, I am not that into imports.



JDM=Japanese Domestic Market

It's parts that come on/available for the car over in Japan


----------



## matic08

My Subie


----------



## MBasile

matic08 said:


> My Subie



mods? and are you on i-club?


----------



## CanadianJoker

some shots from the University of British Columbia. took them saturday night.
let me know what you think.

btw my nikor 18-55vr just busted on me, so these are done with a nikor 50mm f1.8























thanks
Josh.


----------



## SlimPaul

Audi A5 at the airport.


----------



## matic08

<MBasile> my ride is stock as far as the engine goes, and yes I'm I-club (gunmtl)


----------



## MBasile

matic08 said:


> <MBasile> my ride is stock as far as the engine goes, and yes I'm I-club (gunmtl)



cool, you should contribute more to the BAIC photography thread and the monthly themes!


----------



## sambrody44

Here is just a snapshot of my baby.


----------



## JTown

sambrody44 said:


> Here is just a snapshot of my baby.


  nice to see another Audi


----------



## sambrody44

If you are into Audis and forums, check out Audizine.com. It is a great community of Audi enthusiasts who are always sharing information. If you sign up, I have the same username here as there, look me up.


----------



## matthew1

1





2


----------



## CanadianJoker

matthew1 said:


>



matthew1, where abouts were these taken? almost looks like vancouver.

here is some from saturday night. it was about a 6 hour run all over vancouver.


----------



## MayWood

matthew1 pics were taken on united bvld in coquitlam,a suburb of vancouver


----------



## CanadianJoker

MayWood said:


> matthew1 pics were taken on united bvld in coquitlam,a suburb of vancouver



i thought that timmies looked oddly familiar, we have had a couple skyline meets out there.

very nice nsx.


----------



## LakeMaryKid

This is my kind of thread. Mainly of my truck.





























This shot made a calendar.











Friend's rides





















Car show pictures


































-Curtis-


----------



## BPALMER




----------



## CanadianJoker

lets bring this thread back from the dead..

i just bought a sigma 10-20 wide angle lens for my d80 so i thought id take a random picture.

yes i know my bumper is screw'd but the money for that is going to other toy's.


----------



## Rob_W

Ok, my baby....


----------



## Clilly88

My 92' Gt-Four:










And my 91' DA:


----------



## MBasile

here's one I took of a friend's STi


----------



## MayWood




----------



## Michael Touchette

Here is my 2004 Volkswagen .:R32


----------



## zandman




----------



## Sinister_kid

Clilly88 said:


> My 92' Gt-Four:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 91' DA:



GT FOUR! awesome car man.. lovin it.


----------



## boomer

More pics on my Flickr but heres 2

My 2008 Pontiac G8 GT






And my buddies 2001 Ford Lightning


----------



## Hobbes

I took this shot just for fun and the only reason why this car is in the picture is because I was trying to make it look like that I traveled back in time .


----------



## Daki_One

heres mine =D too bad the  s13 coupe is sold =(


----------



## CanadianJoker

Just a few from Cellblock D15 (a drifting even here in vancouver bc)


----------



## jrtcbmw

My additions to the thread.

Some photos of my car, aka the track rat. 

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





c&c's always welcome

Jason


----------



## msp1488




----------



## msp1488




----------



## Lunchbox




----------



## Daki_One




----------



## CW Jones

Not the best shots....


----------



## wporterfield




----------



## wporterfield

Small town Arkansas... May 2008


----------



## wporterfield

Bike, Blues, & BBQ in Fayetteville, AR  (2008)


----------



## dEARlEADER

from a recent car show


----------



## Daki_One

from the meet this weekend.


----------



## CanadianJoker

Daki_One said:


> from the meet this weekend.




that wouldnt happen to be golden gardens would it?

nice photo, i wish i pulled my d80 out.. but i was kinda stressing.. my car broke down just as out group was coming down the hill..


----------



## bigboi3

A shot from a photoshoot meet last weekend.  My car.  Shot with my D60 and 50mm 1.8


----------



## bigboi3

And a shot of one of my friends buddies s2k.  Shot also with d60 and 50mm 1.8


----------



## zandman

shot with f2a


----------



## Daki_One

CanadianJoker said:


> that wouldnt happen to be golden gardens would it?
> 
> nice photo, i wish i pulled my d80 out.. but i was kinda stressing.. my car broke down just as out group was coming down the hill..



yea that was from NWN meet. sorry about your car though. i got rest of the photos here if you wana check em out: NWN meet 2009 - a set on Flickr


----------



## bigboi3

Daki_One said:


> yea that was from NWN meet. sorry about your car though. i got rest of the photos here if you wana check em out: NWN meet 2009 - a set on Flickr




Sick cars!!  Awsome pics.


----------



## Daki_One

quick snaps from the weekend. i take pictures of cars too much =|


----------



## CanadianJoker

just a few from a weekly gtrc car meet.


----------



## Vaporous

My somewhat new 300C Hemi. 5.7 liter V8 and 22 inch rims.


----------



## Al-Wazeer

Lambo reventon


----------



## Al-Wazeer

mustang


----------



## Vaporous

Shots from the weekend


----------



## Rob_W

Shot these out of a friends Ford Pop on the M62 heading over there years back with my old Olympus OM10..

Used 400 film so they're a bit grainy but i like them...


----------



## bhop

I don't think i've posted this in here yet... hmm..


----------



## CanadianJoker




----------



## Fjpanda




----------



## jvw2941

yeahh! audii!


----------



## MBasile




----------



## MBasile

Vaporous said:


>



That's how I wanted mine to look! I had the '99 style bumper sitting in my room, but it blew it's second tranny so I upgraded to the WRX.


----------



## nitrox28




----------



## Cruisn

finished my turbo build... decided to go for a drive


----------



## Josh220




----------



## WhineAndDine

more of a snapshot, but i just got new wheels and tires 2 days ago and i took this shot while pumping gas. felt compelled to share.


----------



## epp_b

^ To be honest, fake flair looks pretty tacky.

Saw this nice, clean classic parked on the road on my "walk with dog and camera" the other day


----------



## WhineAndDine

^ so does your fake black and white


----------



## JTown




----------



## jinx

I love my Jeep. 06 Commander Limited Hemi


----------



## epp_b

> so does your fake black and white


Nothing looks tacky about black and white.


----------



## Guenther Price

The Wrex and some which I don't own:


----------



## WhineAndDine




----------



## KabeXTi




----------



## WhineAndDine

KabeXTi said:


>



beautiful!!!  i see you're in so cal, where did you take this?


----------



## astrocreep96

Guenther Price said:


>


 
Cool photo - I recently attended a rat-rod show with a '62 Impala...


----------



## Guenther Price

Very nice ride.


----------



## AtlPikMan




----------



## epp_b




----------



## MBasile

Finally went through my Koni Cup Challenge/Festival of Speed at Laguna Seca photos, found 3 I liked (there were other good ones, but they all look the same after a while).



Click image for full set.

The two color images are single frame HDR's. I adjusted the exposure down 2/3rd's of a step each, creating 3-4 extra frames to merge together with the original.


----------



## Hobbes

nice car xD


----------



## Cruisn




----------



## KabeXTi

WhineAndDine said:


> KabeXTi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful!!!  i see you're in so cal, where did you take this?
Click to expand...


Thanks.

I took this at the bottom of HWY 74 in Palm Desert, CA.


----------



## Paul M




----------



## tron

my civic.  currently awaiting a turbocharged d16 that im building.  shooting for somewhere around 400whp



























edit:  im from detroit and theres a fun quote some of the older car guys around here told me.  it goes:

_"welcome to motown; where daily drivers run 12s, street cars run 9s, and race cars run 7s"_ haha


----------



## rickp

does this one count?


----------



## slash

i like to whore her...lol


----------



## tron

wow single turbo mustang!  nice!


----------



## slash

tron said:


> wow single turbo mustang! nice!


 

that would be a twin turbo...lol


----------



## AtlPikMan

A TERMI wearing the Twins...Nice! Photos are good, a Vid would be EPIC!


----------



## slash

AtlPikMan said:


> A TERMI wearing the Twins...Nice! Photos are good, a Vid would be EPIC!


 ask and you shall recieve!


breakin a record at byron dragway last fall! (it was a hell of a ride!)

Byron, Il 10-08. 2003 Cobra Vert 9.22@146- Video


----------



## caveman

Hey guys

Not my personal work but if you are looking for inspiration have a look at these car prints. Some really nice car photography there.


----------



## Ebag17

friends volvo. It runs 9 psi...


----------



## Troas

tron said:


> my civic.  currently awaiting a turbocharged d16 that im building.  shooting for somewhere around 400whp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"welcome to motown; where daily drivers run 12s, street cars run 9s, and race cars run 7s"_ haha



Whats up Riceboy!

Im from xceed also, Ive always loved your cars


----------



## myPOV

An Impressionistic veiw of a Porsche Carrera  




​


----------



## javier




----------



## msvg

My favourite theme!

My car:


----------



## javier




----------



## 03civicdx

From Hot Import Nights Concord, NC..


----------



## Lamoureux

my old GTi


----------



## boogschd




----------



## Big

Grabbed this shot as it was leaving the highway. Hardcore Army Vet! 





This is my truck! 86 Ford F-150


----------



## max3k

more of a snapshot really. but still my jeep


----------



## javier

boogschd said:


>



Love this shot. In addition, it has also brought me back some great memories.


----------



## peanutbuttersports




----------



## lalalala<3life

old truck =D


----------



## kayliana

My truck 








http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...2323763&imageID=67423639#a=2323763&i=67423638


----------



## kayliana




----------



## jzxxx

1.




2.


----------



## yetidh

This is all the car photography I've done. Thinking of going around town offering free shooting to anyone with an interesting car when I get my new photo gear.


1




2




3




4




5




6


----------



## NielsGade




----------



## Robert Scott Photography

A few from the Brighton Ontario Speedway with my Brother in law's Pure Stock dirt racer.





















As usual, all photos click-through to their Flickr page. The last two cars (55 and 10) belong to family!


----------



## javier




----------



## robertwsimpson

My Ride:


----------



## ocular

nvr2low said:


> i will start it off.  the pic is an old one of my truck, before i got my good camera so its not the best.  once winter is over i will be able to get better shots.




 That's winter ?


----------



## Icicle

2010 Ford Mustang & a 2010 Chevy Camaro.


----------



## Daki_One




----------



## DiamondCactus

this is my buddy's car, the IMPORTSPEED is his screen name


----------



## CW Jones

Icicle said:


> 2010 Ford Mustang & a 2010 Chevy Camaro.




Mustang... meh just about anyone can get one if they want.... the Camaro tho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG that thing is so sexy :thumbup:


----------



## CW Jones

DiamondCactus said:


> this is my buddy's car, the IMPORTSPEED is his screen name




I like the TC when they are dropped, does his have a drop? I would say if it did its probably a small one but its tough to tell from the angle


----------



## DiamondCactus

not much of one, but mine on the other hand has too much.


----------



## molested_cow




----------



## epp_b

A very few of my select favourites from the past weekend of drag racing...


----------



## Daki_One




----------



## Rob_W

Ford Galaxie Skyliner Retractable ....


----------



## robertwsimpson

DBS Convertible:


----------



## Rob_W

My likkle baby


----------



## DiamondCactus

epp_b said:


> A very few of my select favourites from the past weekend of drag racing...




:thumbup: Wow amazing pictures!!!


----------



## nickisonfire

wow loving that s13 Daki One, such a good looking car


----------



## CanadianJoker

just a couple from a random friday night get together.


----------



## Rob_W

From today at the Truckfest at Haydock Park


----------



## javier

Some from today as well.
Pentax K20D with Sigma 10-20mm wide angle


----------



## javier

I really enjoy the time I spend with my son.
Pentax K20D with Sigma 10-20mm wide angle


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## AtlPikMan




----------



## javier

AtlPikMan said:


>



This is a really good picture!


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## AtlPikMan

Thanks Javier..Heres another...


----------



## Em2drvr03

Some Pictures from Obi on ocean parkway on Long island


----------



## soze




----------



## dtzitko

My pile.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## hossmaster




----------



## AtlPikMan




----------



## epp_b

^ Light, composition, processing... all spot on!


----------



## YoungPhotog




----------



## Rob_W




----------



## DennyCrane




----------



## javier




----------



## Hammster

Taken a month or so ago at a car show in El Cajon near San Diego, Ca.
Big Green Truck:





Chevy wagon:


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## shadowlands

My wife's 1965 and my 2006


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## Lunchbox




----------



## artoledo




----------



## zerofourtwo




----------



## standingsotall

My dads 67 charger


----------



## Foques

1.





2.





3.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## EleanorW




----------



## pugnacious33




----------



## epp_b

Wide angle is wide


----------



## UdubBadger

Hey Everyone,

I am not 100% sure I'm allowed to do this (if its against the rules I apologize) but my friend just started an all Automotive photography forum and its really nice. Please stop in and check it out (and join) if you are interested.

AutoPhotog : Photo Enthusiasts/Pros Forum


----------



## lovely_srivastava

nvr2low said:


> took a couple pics tonight.




good shots dear 

ok thanks


----------



## epp_b




----------



## Daki_One




----------



## Turbo

My 1987 Toyota Cressida.  Pretty much a four door Supra...


----------



## SlimPaul

Here are 3 shots from a recent Auto Show.


----------



## Ric

Hey all, pretty new here, well not so new just remembered my login,lol
heres a quick pic:




feel free to give me pointers :thumbup:


----------



## thirdkid

A friends civic..






and bmw


----------



## zandman




----------



## Josh220

Ric said:


> Hey all, pretty new here, well not so new just remembered my login,lol
> heres a quick pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to give me pointers :thumbup:



DUDE, You're on here!? Nice! 

This is an awesome forum. What do you shoot with?


----------



## zandman




----------



## zandman




----------



## chip

I have some pictures of my cars


----------



## zandman




----------



## DragonHeart

Make   NIKON CORPORATION   Model   NIKON D40X   Aperture Value   f/6.3   Color Space   sRGB   Exposure Bias Value   0 EV   Exposure Program   Unknown: 0   Flash   No Flash   Focal Length   26 mm   ISO   100   Metering Mode   Multi-Segment   Shutter Speed Value   1/160 sec   Date/Time   Sun 25 Jan 2009 03:07:55 PM MST   Orientation   Normal (O deg)   Resolution Unit   Inch   X Resolution   300 dots per ResolutionUnit   Y Resolution   300 dots per ResolutionUnit   Compression   Jpeg Compression   Scene Type   Directly Photographed959697


----------



## boogschd




----------



## hossmaster




----------



## Cojaro

I've got some more, I'll have to dig around and find them.


----------



## jpeters

a few more then a couple of my car photos.


----------



## John Thawley




----------



## jpeters

John Thawley said:


> [*]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Getting routy! nice image


----------



## Jankster




----------



## SonyShooterA200




----------



## Gene1219

my '74 BMW 2002


----------



## y0aimee

this is a recent pic of my car...






here are a few others i've taken...


----------



## RCH.Photo




----------



## javier




----------



## SonyShooterA200




----------



## jensgt

car photography is how I got into photography.  I will post some but these are from a while ago I was not too good and I was using a very old digital camera.

My ex's Cobra












My old Mustang...miss it dearly...
















lol
















A friends Z28...






My current Mustang...which is for sale...


----------



## TTK

One from last year, Riley 1.5 taken at a local car show.


----------



## Layspeed

Wow there are so many awesome pictures in this thread!  I'll add one of my car from a few years ago taken with a friends camera.  It's a 1978 Honda CVCC station wagon with an '87 Acura Integra engine


----------



## Wozza

Layspeed said:


> Wow there are so many awesome pictures in this thread!  I'll add one of my car from a few years ago taken with a friends camera.  It's a 1978 Honda CVCC station wagon with an '87 Acura Integra engine



Hawt damn thats very cool and unique.


----------



## Layspeed

Wozza said:


> Layspeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow there are so many awesome pictures in this thread!  I'll add one of my car from a few years ago taken with a friends camera.  It's a 1978 Honda CVCC station wagon with an '87 Acura Integra engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawt damn thats very cool and unique.
Click to expand...


Thanks mate!:thumbup:


----------



## Jankster




----------



## 4x4crew




----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## CanadianJoker

it was cold, getting dark and i forgot my tripod at home  i think it turned out all right hand held.
c&c if you wish.


----------



## clbd39

here's my little car, 2002 Subaru Impreza WRX


----------



## BIG RYAN

subaru looks great... :thumbup:


heres my truck with my friends...






and again mine with my friend in the shot shooting with his film slr..


----------



## jeremycnwy

an hdr i made of my car with my little point an shoot camera.


----------



## jtee




----------



## JDMTyler3326

I know they are not the best photo's they were taking with a crappy PS camera.


----------



## javier




----------



## AtlPikMan




----------



## DragonHeart

BIG RYAN said:


> subaru looks great... :thumbup:
> 
> 
> heres my truck with my friends...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and again mine with my friend in the shot shooting with his film slr..



I think I remember this truck from Mini Madness show in Tampa.


----------



## javier

My boy shooting with his K100DS


----------



## Chad Truss

Photos I shot of my car.

1.





2.







Some more of my photos from 2009

3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## hossmaster

Little nitro single piston rocket   :mrgreen:


----------



## boomer

Here is a few I took of my car when I was in Vegas


----------



## John Thawley

Not sure I understand this thread. Is it for photography or just posting a picture of your car? 

Either way, may I offer one or two tips. 

First.... look past the car. There are a whole lot of cars on this thread that have poles and trees etc. growing out the roof, trunk and hood. That is a cardinal sin. Before you push the shutter, look in every corner of the viewfinder.... and choose your backgrounds more carefully.

Second biggest offense I see here is slanted horizons. This is one of the cheapest tricks you can do. You may feel  it's stylish... you may feel it's adding something to the photo, it's not. It's like a bad band playing loud to drown out the mistakes. It's like a lousy chef over-seasoning a dish to mask out his poor cooking. Sure, there's an occasion to give a detail an slant here and there.... but while the world might be round, chances are the part you and the car are standing on his flat.

Make your image work with good compositional elements and accurate exposures. Go for quality.

JT


----------



## rallysman

this has nothing on what has been posted, but I want to share. 

Nice work everyone!


----------



## BIG RYAN




----------



## javier




----------



## JDMTyler3326

boomer said:


> Here is a few I took of my car when I was in Vegas


Nice! One of my favorite cars ever!


----------



## newbie06

[URL=http://picturepush.com/public/2487685]
	

[/URL]


----------



## ShadowPhotography

Volvo 544 P18





Bmw E36 325i










Bmw e38 725i -Project 716-





Mercedes-Benz CLS500 Lorinser Special Edition


----------



## AtlPikMan

^Nice Benzo!


----------



## RauschPhotography

Back to the 50's in St. Paul, MN. June '09


----------



## --ares--

MG TD 1950s era


----------



## EvoG

here is a few of my auto shoots!


----------



## Rob_W

Out playing on Tuesday with my baby, doing what it does best


----------



## AlphaEden




----------



## fuglychick21

This is the Mazdaspeed 3 




David's Black 350Z 




This is MY 350Z


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## robertwsimpson

fuglychick21 said:


> This is the Mazdaspeed 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David's Black 350Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is MY 350Z



weird.  I've got a CBM speed3 and I used to have a gray 350z! nice vehicles!

mine:


----------



## fuglychick21

weird. I've got a CBM speed3 and I used to have a gray 350z! nice vehicles!

mine:


[/QUOTE]


LOL!  that is weird.  Thanks for the comment.


----------



## y0aimee

A quick shot of my bro's gf's car while I was taking pics of the sunset.






_Manual mode.  18-55mm lens.  unedited._


----------



## ShadowPhotography




----------



## shanemono4

Just got my camera and started some automotive photography.  Here is my 2003 subaru impreza 2.5 RS with my buddy's 2005 subaru impreza WRX.






One more of the WRX






and my buddy Blake's S4






C&C welcome


----------



## 1limited92

I love some good automotives pictures and will hopefully have some great ones to share soon.   Here is an older one I added a little touch of color effect to.


----------



## boomer

BUMP!

Felt like getting a wide open shot of my car today. 85mm @ f/1.8


----------



## shanemono4

that looks good, I always have the hardest time getting the majority of the car in focus with my 50 1.8 haha


----------



## rallysman

shanemono4 said:


> that looks good, I always have the hardest time getting the majority of the car in focus with my 50 1.8 haha



Just choke down the aperture


----------



## themedicine

Used to be mine.











Used to be mine










Orange one used to be mine.

VWs...i like them


----------



## skieur

Well, I wish this were my car. 

skieur


----------



## Darton

fuglychick21 said:


> This is the Mazdaspeed 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David's Black 350Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is MY 350Z


 
I swore I'd asked this before in another post but I can't find it. What is your setup for shooting these shots where the subject looks like a miniature???? Thnaks


----------



## themedicine

Let me google that for you
Its called tilt shift.


----------



## NateWagner

No, at least not on the last one. The 350z was taken on a P&S stopped all the way down (f/8). Any blur on that was done in post. If it were TS it would still have a strip in focus, which this doesn't have.


----------



## themedicine

haha, well, sorry, I wasn't trying to imply that your shots were tilt shift. but that is the most common description of what darton asked for. My bad!


----------



## NateWagner

Well, they weren't my shots, but...

1. does look more like an attempt at faking tilt shift,
2. looks more like a panning shot to me
3. not really either, just a somewhat poorly done attempt at separating the subject from the background. 

The part I am confused about is what did Darton think made the images look miniature. I suppose there is the fact there is no wheel spin, other than that I'm not sure what gives Darton that impression.


----------



## Auto_Photo

Here is a snippet of my old work.  Did all these with an olympus, looking forward to jumping back in this season with the 1d mkii

C&C welcomed.  little PP on these no access to programs right now 

Some drift photos:




















And for good measure a poster I did for a buddy of mine, its hanging in his garage.  Obviously a little photoshop with this one 





On a side note: EvoG any chance your willing to share with me some of your post processing techniques.  I love the feel and style of your photos and am interested how you achieved that "look"


----------



## clbd39

one from tonight...


----------



## AtlPikMan

From todays walk...


----------



## shanemono4

clbd39, I see all your shots over on nasioc.  Really like them as well as your car-


----------



## clbd39

shanemono4 said:


> clbd39, I see all your shots over on nasioc.  Really like them as well as your car-



Thanks! 

Lurker got me started in it all so I tend to go towards his direction and path, slowly trying to take a different direction


----------



## Romphotog

Coney Island, Brooklyn, NY. 100B6721 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## hollisterguyo7




----------



## robertwsimpson

Mine:




Not Mine:


----------



## Jay30

My 90 Notch


----------



## the Virginian

A grocery getter at a car show sponsored by the local Merchant's tire store.


----------



## Rob_W

From a trip into the Brecon Beacons in Wales last year


----------



## 10megapixel

A way -overdone HDR of my buddy's SRT4...oh well, he liked it .


----------



## DemonAstroth

I like the juxtaposition of the Neon with the background, though the HDR is indeed overdone and it seems to have halos.

Here's the only picture I've taken of my car:


----------



## robertwsimpson

a circular polarizer turned to take away the reflections on the hood and windshield of the neon was the only thing missing!


----------



## 20civic04

can forget my car


----------



## FORCFED




----------



## Big_Pink_Snapper




----------



## hossmaster




----------



## clbd39

FORCFED said:


>





lol you're not going to post the "andrew" edit lol

Subie LOVE!


----------



## FORCFED

clbd39 said:


> lol you're not going to post the "andrew" edit lol
> 
> Subie LOVE!


 
His does look better than mine.


----------



## EricHarris

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Photoshoot at 4:30 AM last summer after installing a Peddlers Lowering kit on a Pontiac GTO


----------



## NateWagner

wow, those have really funky coloring. Personally they look a little cool (read blue) to me.

one question, what does the pontiac lowering kit have to do with these images?


----------



## EricHarris

NateWagner said:


> wow, those have really funky coloring. Personally they look a little cool (read blue) to me.
> 
> one question, what does the pontiac lowering kit have to do with these images?



They did come out quite blue. It was really early and pretty dark. i could have warmed them up easily by adjusting white balance.

Its a car thread, im a car guy. I cant help it.


----------



## clbd39

FORCFED said:


> clbd39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol you're not going to post the "andrew" edit lol
> 
> Subie LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His does look better than mine.
Click to expand...


looking good is only to the eye of the one that thinks it looks better 

comparatively that is...

I live near him so I get ish from him all the time


----------



## RCH.Photo




----------



## Santa Gertrudis

Here is my favorite shot of my truck.


----------



## robertwsimpson

Not mine, but these are from my place of work:


----------



## FORCFED

I want that Lotus!


----------



## robertwsimpson

I drove it this morning.  It is AMAZING!


and slightly more practical than an elise!


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## WV350Z

Well heres a number of car pics I have taken over the time...the black 350Z and Silver 350Z we're both my vehicles also the red 240SX..others were friends of mine!Enjoy!


----------



## artoledo

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2730/4089025811_480ccc2bca_b.jpg



http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2709/4088583032_20c43cde18_b.jpg


----------



## WV350Z

beautiful Impala!!!!


----------



## hower610

Here is one of my favorites taken pre DSLR days. I took this one with a Kodak 7 mp point and shoot Can't wait until summer and racing is back in town...


----------



## matfoster

WV350Z said:


> Well heres a number of car pics I have taken over the time...




i like these especially.


----------



## Daki_One




----------



## WV350Z

matfoster said:


> WV350Z said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well heres a number of car pics I have taken over the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like these especially.
Click to expand...

 
thanks im kinda impartial I think the rx8 and the SRT4 are so and so on that pic but thanks!..

and also to Daki that is a SWEET SUBY!


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## xjken99

Here's some of mine.  the first two are mine the others are from car shows.


----------



## robertwsimpson

mazda club?


----------



## xjken99

Not a club, more like a meet from last summer.  Here are a few more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




















 The wifes 6


----------



## Lumpmister

At the 2009 Barrett-Jackson Car Auction in Scottsdale. Ford has a drifting demonstration set up. The blue car was their 2010 Team Mustang and the yellow stang was a street legal one (to prove a somewhat stock mustang can drift)


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## bc2292

robertwsimpson said:


>















MS3 FTW


----------



## ELDUDER

Well the weather here was above 50 and sunny for pretty much the first time this year so I had a chance to take the car out for some fun and ended up shooting some pics while I was at it, this was the day that my old 300D died on me, so I only got one that I liked:


----------



## Lunchbox

nice looking SS..

here is mine.


----------



## ELDUDER

^^^Great looking car, I have always liked the Pewter ones. What wheels do you have on it? They look like the ZR1's but the angle on em seems a bit different, and I don't think I have seen many ZR1 wheels with the dish that those have on the rear.


----------



## ELDUDER

Oops maybe Silver? I just looked again and after a second glance I am not so sure about the color. Might be how my monitor is calibrated but I am having a hard time telling.


----------



## JimmyO




----------



## Lunchbox

ELDUDER said:


> ^^^Great looking car, I have always liked the Pewter ones. What wheels do you have on it? They look like the ZR1's but the angle on em seems a bit different, and I don't think I have seen many ZR1 wheels with the dish that those have on the rear.



Camaro Wheels - By Style - C4 -ZR1 Style

i was one of the first with them, silver deep dish zr1s the site i got them from put it on there site click the link above.


----------



## sojourn

Well, I am not much of a car fan, but I do have a rare model 44 Chevy flatbed dually haytruck that is a photographer's joy.

Here it has a rainbow glory over its head:


----------



## photo_max




----------



## ELDUDER

Lunchbox said:


> ELDUDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Great looking car, I have always liked the Pewter ones. What wheels do you have on it? They look like the ZR1's but the angle on em seems a bit different, and I don't think I have seen many ZR1 wheels with the dish that those have on the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camaro Wheels - By Style - C4 -ZR1 Style
> 
> i was one of the first with them, silver deep dish zr1s the site i got them from put it on there site click the link above.
Click to expand...


Looks good! I love the dish on the rear.


----------



## LaFoto

This photo of my own car would never have been taken, had I not run it into the snow... As you can see, there was no way, neither myself nor my husband could get it out of there on our own, so our friend had to come and pull my car out of there.


----------



## D3KNikki

neighbor's jeep.


----------



## BIG RYAN




----------



## Rob_W




----------



## erns




----------



## epp_b

A few from a car show yesterday...


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## boogschd




----------



## erns




----------



## anel

EvoG said:


> here is a few of my auto shoots!




hey, could you explain how you lit this one?


----------



## BIG RYAN




----------



## Rob_W




----------



## robertwsimpson

2010 Land Rover LR4 (with toys)


----------



## JDMTyler3326




----------



## FORCFED




----------



## Alan92RTTT




----------



## jameshilton

Here are two of my more recent automotive photos (sorry the images are a little small).











James


----------



## sixbolt

some more AWD for this page


----------



## EFHATCH1990




----------



## Rob_W

One of a neg i took years ago


----------



## camz

I have a love affair with this car...my wife gets jealous sometimes lol


----------



## FORCFED

My wife hates my car!


----------



## camz

FORCFED said:


> My wife hates my car!



 

Ever since I've tuned mine and added the mods, I rather spend time with my car anyways


----------



## jwsciontc




----------



## GarrettAnderson




----------



## clbd39

Might as well keep the subie love going!


----------



## GFruge

Here's my old tinker toy.  Not that I took time to actually shoot photos of it just yet, but I intend to in the future.


----------



## GFruge

Here's my day-to-day.  Sorry that I had to break the forum from all of the imports, but someone needed to represent US made vehicles.  Chevy all the way!!!




Notice below, this truck is definitely a man!!!!


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## SonyShooterA200




----------



## freeze3kgt

Nice.. so weird to see scions getting slideways but eh still awesome


----------



## Lunchbox

forgot about this thread....I just posted some here

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/204403-few-rolling-shots-automotive.html


----------



## JAFO28

Tried this yesterday, going to try again at night or late evening.


----------



## TylerF

did these for one of the guys at work. We plan on shooting again when he isnt on the clock lol


----------



## imfinetoday

A little different take on automotive photography...


----------



## blatty86

heres my contribution


----------



## blatty86

slash said:


> i like to whore her...



single turbo cobra......... u win nice ride man


----------



## epp_b

One of my favourite cars from the local club.


----------



## supraman215

epp_b said:


> One of my favourite cars from the local club.



Is that using tilt shift? I love it.


----------



## boomer

2 shots i took yesterday afternoon.


----------



## boomer

epp_b said:


> One of my favourite cars from the local club.



Nice! This kind of reminds me of a photo i took of a friends camaro a while back. It has a new LS7 making 510 rwhp!


----------



## epp_b

> Is that using tilt shift? I love it.


Nope, I used the 35.


----------



## DragonHeart




----------



## epp_b

Sweet little Solstice I saw the other day...


----------



## blatty86

members car on a local forum. shot this a few nights ago


----------



## desertdave

A couple of aston martins from Portsmouth England.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## desertdave

# 3 looks like something the late great Boyd Coddington (RIP) would have done.


----------



## BIG RYAN

heres a few photos from a local carshow..


----------



## epp_b




----------



## Rob_W

desertdave said:


> # 3 looks like something the late great Boyd Coddington (RIP) would have done.


Based on a trend set by him i imagine


----------



## SilentShutter

I belong to a car club, and take a lot of action shots during our events.  Here are some of them.


----------



## SilentShutter

And here are some I took from the 2009 Rally America Lake Superior Rally





Then I found a good spot along the rally road




















This is the picture that got me 2nd place in their photo contest


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## Gene1219

I think this may fit here..just on a smaller scale


----------



## Rob_W

1





2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12


----------



## Robin Usagani

here is my car


----------



## j-dogg

My money pits.

Daily whore....stock 4cyl 5-spd, A/C and manual crank windows ftw






The toy, GT, 5-speed, intake/headers/Greddy SP2 exhaust and 100 shot of the laughing gas. has a hole in the transmission ftmfl :violin:





















it's getting some work. building a motor for it. it's turned into a bit of a project.


----------



## artoledo




----------



## reznap




----------



## Rob_W

*Henry Hirise*

Originally built in the late 70's and featured on the cover of the very first issue of Street Machine magazine.

This car is an icon in UK street rodding circles, it was probably the first Uk Gasser of its day.

Its now been restored to better than its former glory...

1





2





3





4


----------



## JR Davis

More then anything the photos of some of the older cars bring back memories.  Think that even more then songs, seeing an old car you drove brings back many memories.


----------



## Rob_W

Last nights Preston Cruise and we had a touch of glamour there too

1





2





3





4





5





6


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## Alan92RTTT




----------



## Storky1980

Rob_W said:


> 6



Niiicee :thumbup:

Just a random nice Beemer


----------



## xMClass




----------



## user3977

alan, nice shot, looks like the stealth only better  btw... 3si rules


----------



## Lunchbox

through my windshield rolling about 75mph....lol


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Brought in my GF's Brother's freshly painted 89 mustang into the studio to shoot some pictures for him and to practice lighting cars and use it as a good excuse to use the hasselblad 

Shooting cars is NOT as easy as it looks! this shot literally took about 4 or 5 hours. You have to wash the car, wipe it off, pull out the hot lights and set those up, and than position them depending on the material. 

Breakdown of the lighting:

The headlights, hood, tires, windshield, sides of the bumper, and front end were all shot with different exposures with the lights in different spots. 

The bright highlight where you can see mustang and the streak below it, we used a flourecent tube below in front of a white card, the tires were lit with little inkeys, the hood and windshield were lit by a huge white panel that's about 100' by 50' which are set up to an electric pulley system, we just bounced and focused the fernels on it, white cards on the sides for the bright highlights on the sides of the bumpers and we flicked the running lights on to get those in too.

comp it all together in post, run a clipping path to get all the grip out of the picture and drop it into a fake background. 

whew! no doubt want to try other cars too, something newer.


----------



## DiamondCactus

some car shows I have attended lately


----------



## MrsMoo

My car is coming home this weekend hopefully! I'm dying to wash it! So I'll try get some dcent photos of it then


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## user3977

what type of gear are yall using to get the close ups so good at car shows?


----------



## Dieselboy




----------



## Rob_W

user3977 said:


> what type of gear are yall using to get the close ups so good at car shows?


All i wander round with is the Nikon 18-105Vr that came with the camera
and my Nikon 70-300Vr...


----------



## Alan92RTTT

user3977 said:


> what type of gear are yall using to get the close ups so good at car shows?



Primary the Nikon 55-200 but I want the 70-300 I need a bit of extra reach at some of the race events.


----------



## Rob_W

Alan92RTTT said:


> Primary the Nikon 55-200 but I want the 70-300 I need a bit of extra reach at some of the race events.


The 70-300 is a really handy lens, i looked as a Sigma 120-400 for air shows but it was like a bazooka


----------



## Alan92RTTT

A friend of mine has the 70-300VR and he gets some great shots with it. 

With the D5000 sensor it will give me the equivalent of a 450mm lens


----------



## CanadianJoker

Just a couple drift shots ive edited with photoshop/photomatix.





Flickr Photo Download: madmike 1920-1200





Flickr Photo Download: skyline_dirtdrop_1920x1200


----------



## azntaiji




----------



## Rob_W

Taken at the Woodvale Rally in Southport at Weekend and tinkered with ...


----------



## Rob_W

Another one tinkered with, Ferrari 250GTO Replica


----------



## Munky

*Here are too of my recent car shoot
*http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...gallery/213270-subaru-wrx-sti-c-c-please.html


1.






2.


----------



## Rob_W

Two from the Woodvale Rally in Southport a couple of weeks back


----------



## blatty86

Here's a shot of my neighbor's trans am, not to much editing just tinkered with the contrast and adjusted the saturation


----------



## Mustlovedragons

Tossing mine into the ring. I took this one of my car all by myself, which I will never do, again, lol. Miss this car (sigh).


----------



## score04w

I practice a lot on my car.


----------



## robertwsimpson

1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


6.


7.


----------



## HotSauce

robertwsimpson said:


> 3.


I like this, but would love to see it with a cleaner background and at night with all gauges illuminated.  I have a feeling that the red contrast stitching and piano black trim will look gorgeous.


----------



## azntaiji




----------



## Gene1219

here's a couple  from today's races.  





just trying out a new editing style


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## Daki_One

http://dakiphotography.blogspot.com/2010/08/datsun-510.html


----------



## 99mallett




----------



## fuglychick21




----------



## epp_b

Speaking of a 350z...





My brother's new car.

Sorry about the crap lighting on the car, all I have is a bare flash with no diffusion.


----------



## dhaval

My friend's new ride, had posted it earlier for cc


----------



## fuglychick21

Nice!  I've always loved the body of a 350z


----------



## Leo4




----------



## Mcleod

I'm only a newb, and these were taken at a car show on the weekend using my 18-55mm lense. It was heaps bright and there were people everwhere but I did what I could.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## mwcfarms




----------



## dalewood

this is one of my first few photos useing my camera the day i got it


----------



## bigboi3

my car. haha.


----------



## KooK

The only one available to me right now (I don't feel like getting my external hdd out), this is 99% unmodified, I'm happy with the background.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## Daki_One

from the past Northwest Nissan Meets.

full set here: Northwest Nissan Meet - a set on Flickr


----------



## 8ball




----------



## 8ball




----------



## iRay808

Not mines. Took this shot yesterday. Lemme know what you think.(Some editing on CS5)


----------



## robertwsimpson

ummmmm what would you like us to let you know?


----------



## iRay808

lol anything n everythings.. pros/cons?


----------



## robertwsimpson

I'm not wild about it.  Boring angle and bad post processing... Not that great.


----------



## iRay808

damn...oh well lol i tried


----------



## robertwsimpson

Get low and shoot "across" at the car rather than "down" at it.  It will make the car look more dynamic.  Not sure what you were going for on the post processing, but I guess it's good to experiment...


----------



## Adam Faulkner

I think these are really great shots. Very pro. Well done! What gear do you use? And do you light anything?






WV350Z said:


> Well heres a number of car pics I have taken over the time...the black 350Z and Silver 350Z we're both my vehicles also the red 240SX..others were friends of mine!Enjoy!



wedding photographer newcastle


----------



## 8ball

that black 350z is amazing!!!!!


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## Daki_One




----------



## boomer

Some new pictures of my car with black powder coated wheels


----------



## 8ball




----------



## Manny

Rally-X





Our old turbo Forester





Gretchen





Daughter in the driver seat...


----------



## filmshooter

This is the tailgate on my old Ford F-150. Taken with monochrome film iso400 on a an old Konica Autoreflex TC. Was out shooting a covered bridge and looked up and saw the tailgate and thought it made for a nice shot. Just one of those "well I like it" kinda shots. Was done for my pleasure but if someone else likes it, that's great =] Sorry for the small image, that's all I can get out of my scanner for right now.


----------



## Muusers

Some new pictures from me. CnC is definitely welcome.


----------



## robertwsimpson

Get low man! don't shoot down on your subject.  Be on the same level as it.


----------



## filmshooter

@Muusers I really like the first one. Being level with or even slightly below the cars really does a lot for the photo. If it can be done safely, maybe try a few shots of the cars approaching while lieing on the ground with the camera as close to level with the asphault as you can. I like those kinds of shots, feels like your're more in danger and closer to the action when looking at the photos. That's just personal preference though.=]


----------



## Muusers

Couldn't get lower, I was about 3 ft away from the cars and behind a solid barrier...


----------



## robertwsimpson

too bad... it definitely would have made them better.


----------



## filmshooter

One of those times it would have been nice to have a flip out lcd on your dslr, hang over the wall and hold the camera low =/ I still really like the first one a lot =]


----------



## Daki_One




----------



## nidessa




----------



## motornetexpress

New to the forum, so greetings to all.  For nearly ten years I have worked as Internet Sales Manager/webmaster for a vehicle wholesaler.   I have photographed (and sold, thankfully) thousands of cars, trucks, and motorcycles.  I still take a good number of the shots, but my son is a full time professional photographer and he does most of them now, using the same basic techniques and the same type of camera - not his fancy dancy Canon, but my old scuffed up Olympus E330 or my new Lumix GH1.  The primary reason for these camera choices is the articulating LCD screen, and the ability to COMFORTABLY hold a camera about knee high.  Unlike 99% of the dealers who advertise on the Internet, who shoot photos of the car just to prove they own it, we shoot our photos with the same attitude as the manufacturer when they release the very first photos when the car was still in production.  We want to create EMOTION.  Visit Burton Motors LTD Home Page and 'view inventory'.  Any questions about angles, location, equipment, distance, etc.  just ask!  When you get the technique down, go see a local car dealership and offer your services.  $50 to $75 per car for about twenty 640 x 480 images that SELL is not hard for these guys to swallow... especially if THEIR pictures are 'typical'.


----------



## robertwsimpson

wow, at first I was going to totally flame you for an absolutely shameless plug post without a photo in it, but your inventory photos are actually quite good.  I work at a dealer, and we do all our photos in house, but I think you are correct in saying that others might be willing to pay for this service... especially if the photos are good.


----------



## E-jeezy

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## AdamK

My Ford Fiesta MK6


----------



## Capeesh

My new wheels !


----------



## blatty86

Heres a few shots from some of our local meets.


----------



## Lunchbox




----------



## Jeatley

man this thread gives me tons of ideas!!! Thanks All1


----------



## clbd39

Subaru Impreza WRX - Fall Drop | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## y0aimee

'71 skyline <3


----------



## artoledo

My friends Rat Rod Truck.


----------



## ayeelkay




----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## zandman

lamborghini by zandbox, on Flickr


----------



## robertwsimpson

Jeep at Okeeheelee by robertwsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## clbd39

Feel free to add me as a contact, add the photo as a favorite and comment! 
Rolling Blue Speed | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## TerribleWone

Just a few for now. I heart the panning shot!


----------



## shinjitsumanifest

Once I pick up my first DSLR I will definitely be contributing to this thread! There's so much great stuff here. For those looking for ideas and tips, magazines like Super Street and Import Tuner offer great sections featuring tips on shooting your car, as well as user-submitted photos. It's been a great resource for me when toying with my old P&S.


----------



## wphantom

Here is my first post here with on of my vehicles...

Hope you'll enjoy it !

Sylvain


----------



## CanadianJoker

Well being bored on NewYears Eve was getting well boring so I called up a friend of mine who recently picked up a FD3s and took some photos.
I havent done static shots for a while so it felt nice to pull the tripod and flash/stand out again.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## 06_blkout

Hey guys n girls! I haven't been on here lately but here's a few


----------



## Jeatley

I got my first paid car shoot coming up!  I will have to post here!  Thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## Laura2011

Very nice photos


----------



## jeff. k

*




70mm f/2.8
1/160





10mm f/11
1/60
*


----------



## DragonHeart

artoledo said:


> My friends Rat Rod Truck.



I like this rat rod... I have taken several pictures of this at Kruisin Krome last year.


----------



## ringokid

zoom4267 said:


> this is my truck. You should see the looks i get when guys see me and my two small childrenget in and out of it


 
now thats what i call a **** off bar.


----------



## Trever1t

I took this with a 2.5 megapixle camera a couple years ago. No laughing 

She runs the 1/4 mile in 11.34 seconds with a 1.57 60' short time, 0-60mph in 2.78 seconds but hey who's counting?


----------



## epp_b




----------



## CanadianJoker

I was down at Pacific Gran Prix yesterday taking photos, had a blast even tho it was cold as hell, and the track was wet and muddy.

Just one photo for now, I may post some more later.


----------



## ls6firebird

DSC_0015 1.psd by silveradocwby86, on Flickr



Trever1t said:


> I took this with a 2.5 megapixle camera a couple years ago. No laughing
> 
> She runs the 1/4 mile in 11.34 seconds with a 1.57 60' short time, 0-60mph in 2.78 seconds but hey who's counting?


 
impressive times and killer 60' man!


----------



## Trever1t

yeah, she catches a few unwary drivers by surprise


----------



## robertwsimpson

2011 Jaguar XJ in white side view by robertwsimpson, on Flickr



2011 Jaguar XJ in white by robertwsimpson, on Flickr



2011 Jaguar XJ in white side view at the park by robertwsimpson, on Flickr



2011 Jaguar XJ in white at the park by robertwsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## CanadianJoker

Just a few of my last photos with my Nikon D80 w/ Tamron 70-300mm f4-5.6. Sold them both today and picked up a D300 , now I just need to save up a few more dollars so I can grab a 70-200mm f2.8 Sigma.


----------



## Fleetwood271

Here's three I took of my son's '05 Colrado:

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







2.



3. This one is before he installed the projector headlights:


----------



## thomas30

Very neat and clean photos. Which camera did you use to snap it?


----------



## Photo95

i took a few... Here's what i got.

1





2





3





what you guys think?


----------



## stev

Heres some of mine.

1



Honda Accord Euro R (JDM) by Steven-Li, on Flickr

2



Honda Accord Euro R CL1 by Steven-Li, on Flickr

3



2000 Honda Integra Type R (DB8R) by Steven-Li, on Flickr

4



1993 BMW 325i by Steven-Li, on Flickr

5



Mini stock by Steven-Li, on Flickr

c&c welcome


----------



## RockstarPhotography

from a carshow....with a few post processing tweaks. 






[/url]
_ by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]






[/url]
_ by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## iRay808

Her name is Froto


----------



## ishafizan

undercover brother by ishafizan, on Flickr

... and it's street legal in malaysia:scratch:


----------



## TerribleWone

I have been busy editing some old photos...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/29414553@N02/


----------



## Jeatley

Here are some of mine from my shoot yesterday'




Speedy's Isuzu by J Eatley Photography, on Flickr




isuzu-0335 by J Eatley Photography, on Flickr




isuzu-0039 by J Eatley Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Jeatley

Here are a Few More!



Untitled by J Eatley Photography, on Flickr




isuzu-0310 by J Eatley Photography, on Flickr





isuzu-0158 by J Eatley Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bram

Photo95 said:


> 3


 
What kind of rims??? I want on my golf.


----------



## Ro101

Taht Golf RLZ! Rims are from that model, "Golf MK IV R32"  Congratulations for that picture!!!


----------



## Cheffriis

Here's a coupla of mine from a recent classic car race meet.

1:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5:


----------



## thingsIsee




----------



## Smokymance Photo

Oh i got so many....All of them mostly are on my sites.... Flickr or FB

Here is a few for now!





































Enjoy!!


----------



## Andy5D

Daki_One said:


>



if in doubt drift it out


----------



## Ned B

Hi folks, 
 first 'real' post here besides my intro post. Just a couple of grab shots from a recent indoor car show I attended recently. 









That was the show 'winner' (not many vehicles in it, but they gave out a people's choice trophy). 








thanks for looking!

-Ned


----------



## Fujito

I have a ton of car photos, but not enough time to post them right now.

That's my car. It looks more like this now, but it's in the shop getting some more stuff done.


----------



## MayWood




----------



## Jeatley

A couple of new shots for a car show I went to!
All Comments Welcome!  These are my edgier edits!


----------



## Corvphotography

_MG_6660 by RyanCorvelloPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Jeatley

Fujito said:


> I have a ton of car photos, but not enough time to post them right now.
> 
> That's my car. It looks more like this now, but it's in the shop getting some more stuff done.


 



GREAT SHOTS!!!!


----------



## Sw1tchFX




----------



## boomer

My first shoot with the new D7000 and 70-200 f2.8 VR II 






DSC_0120 by nikonboomer, on Flickr





DSC_0166 by nikonboomer, on Flickr




DSC_0190 by nikonboomer, on Flickr




DSC_0198 by nikonboomer, on Flickr




DSC_0203 by nikonboomer, on Flickr




DSC_0229 by nikonboomer, on Flickr




DSC_0238 by nikonboomer, on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee

Here are some interior shots of my car that I took a few days ago...


----------



## boomer

Its been a while!





DSC_6086 by nikonboomer, on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee

We should post way more car photography photos. 

Here are a few of my friends Evolution 8 that I took last week..


----------



## mikeschmeee

Comon guys! Let's keep this thread going!


----------



## mikeschmeee

Here are some photos I took at a local S2K club meet.


----------



## mikeschmeee

More photos:


----------



## bigboi3

Some shots of my car I took these last couple of days.




mazda4 by yvesgajardo, on Flickr




mazda2 by yvesgajardo, on Flickr




mazda3 by yvesgajardo, on Flickr




mazda1 by yvesgajardo, on Flickr


----------



## robertwsimpson

Mini Garbage Truck by robertwsimpson, on Flickr




Aston Martin N420 by robertwsimpson, on Flickr




XJ rolling by robertwsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## SensePhoto

1.


Picture (12 of 18).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr

2.


Picture (11 of 18).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr

3.


Picture (10 of 18).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr

4.


Picture (9 of 18).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr

5.


Picture (8 of 18).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr

6.


Picture (1 of 37).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee

I hate my photo of this Z4 but I tried to do my best with the very little skills that I have.


----------



## robertwsimpson

mikeschmeee said:


> I hate my photo of this Z4 but I tried to do my best with the very little skills that I have.


 
if you want a tip, expose for the car, not for the sky.  If you don't want a tip, then don't read that first part.


----------



## bentcountershaft

robertwsimpson said:


> If you don't want a tip, then don't read that first part.


 
A tip on how to avoid getting a tip. You don't see that everyday.


----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## molested_cow




----------



## SensePhoto

Picture (2 of 2).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr


----------



## Rekd

From the San Diego Antique Drags 40th running. This thing shook the plugs out of my ears.


----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## molested_cow

I kinda get annoyed when I see a nice car but the hood is being popped up. I know people like to show off what they've done under the skin, but I want to admire the beauty. Unless it's a gorgeous lady, I don't really find the gesture pleasing to the eye. Well that's just me.


----------



## doubleoh7

Cars and Coffee in Irvine CA:


----------



## mikeschmeee

So many car shows over the last few days. I missed a few due to prior engagements but I tried to snap as many photos as I possibly could within the given time frame. Here we go...

Japanese Classic:









































There were a few Fairladies and other Z cars (240 & 260) but I'm still working on them. The lighting was so harsh as always. Car clubs and other organizers always have their shows or meets on pure sunny days so its just too bright and the colours look cooked hah. But I tried my best. 

I'll be posting more in a few!


----------



## SensePhoto

Picture (24 of 25).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (21 of 25).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (20 of 25).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (19 of 25).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (16 of 25).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (15 of 25).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (14 of 25).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (12 of 25).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (11 of 25).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (10 of 25).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (8 of 25).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (7 of 25).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (6 of 25).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (5 of 25).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (3 of 25).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (1 of 25).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee

Dubberz Spring Unsprung 2011:

























































^
My favorite VW of all time but it needs some wider wheels to fill in those fender flares. 
The girls that were inside were smokin' hot in my books!


----------



## kazman

built myself a camera rig recently... some photos with it of my 2006 Eclipse GT



















Some of the local drift track here in Pittsburgh.


----------



## mikeschmeee

^
Nice rig photos.


----------



## kazman

thanks mike ^
I love the style of your photos. Ive been trying to get the same outcome but i havent had any luck for a looong time. 

Did you use a wide angle lens for those photos?


----------



## mikeschmeee

Thanks but I think my photos suck! hah. Nope, no wide angle although I would like to buy one. I use a Nikkor 18-200mm VR. I just look through my viewfinder and shoot fairly low angles.


----------



## kazman

mikeschmeee said:


> Thanks but I think my photos suck! hah. Nope, no wide angle although I would like to buy one. I use a Nikkor 18-200mm VR. I just look through my viewfinder and shoot fairly low angles.



i think they are pretty sick. they have that style that stancenation uses. i love it.
wish i could reproduce the same style. lol


----------



## mikeschmeee

^
Glad you like them  
Here are some photos I snapped while driving from Vancouver, BC, Canada down to Kent, WA, USA to a car show...


----------



## newb

Ill play.


----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## mikeschmeee

(NOT MY PRELUDE!!) 

















I'm tired. More in the morning...


----------



## newb

Did you just come down to PR for the Honda Tech meet, or are you there quite a bit?


----------



## mikeschmeee

Yup! I live in Vancouver, BC, Canada. I went down just to Pacific Raceways for the Honda-Tech meet. One of the girls that works there is cuuuuuuuute! She posed for me while I took a picture of her in her little truck thingy heh.


----------



## CanadianJoker

mikeschmeee said:


> So many car shows over the last few days. I missed a few due to prior engagements but I tried to snap as many photos as I possibly could within the given time frame. Here we go...



Its nice to see some more Vancouver/ BC photog's showing up on this forum. I saw the red passat wagon on the way home from work about a week ago and fell in love, such a nice car.
and the s13 is a recent import by a friend of mine, expect to see some shots of that car sliding down at evergreen raceways and pacific gran prix by the end of the summer 

And because this is a photography forum, I better add a few of my own.
This photo set is from the first round of the Evergreen Drift Grassroots/Pro-Am competition.


----------



## mikeschmeee

^
very very very very nice photos!!! I'm really jealous.


























I like the zip tie stitching this guy had.


----------



## Lunchbox




----------



## SensePhoto

Did a shoot for for my brother and my best friend, they happen to have identical cars.




Picture (21 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (20 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (19 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (18 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (17 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (16 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (15 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (13 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (11 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (7 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (6 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (5 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (4 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (3 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (1 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (10 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (9 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (8 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr


----------



## Andrew H

you guys have some awesome shots, and I love looking at automotive photography.
love the shots colldfire, those accords' stance is killer.

quick shot of my truck being put to work today.


----------



## mikeschmeee

^^
Wicked Accord. Great photos! Mind sharing on how you got that look with the ground? Dodge & Burn? High Pass filter? Unsharpen Mark? Two different exposures and merge them together but left the car untouched? 
I gotta know how you did it as that's the exact look I'm going for. The car looks great, clean, crisp, clear yet the surroundings are somewhat grungie? The pavement is dark in some areas yet some bright spots around the car and in the odd place or two. Along with the buildings around it but it all has a lot of "pop" to it. 
I understand if you cannot explain as some people make a living with photography.

Thanks
Cheers
Mike


----------



## SensePhoto

mikeschmeee said:


> ^^
> Wicked Accord. Great photos! Mind sharing on how you got that look with the ground? Dodge & Burn? High Pass filter? Unsharpen Mark? Two different exposures and merge them together but left the car untouched?
> I gotta know how you did it as that's the exact look I'm going for. The car looks great, clean, crisp, clear yet the surroundings are somewhat grungie? The pavement is dark in some areas yet some bright spots around the car and in the odd place or two. Along with the buildings around it but it all has a lot of "pop" to it.
> I understand if you cannot explain as some people make a living with photography.
> 
> Thanks
> Cheers
> Mike



Nothing special really, each shot is just a 3 exposure HDR tone mapped.


----------



## mikeschmeee

Strange. Doesn't look like an HDR to me. What lens are you using? What camera are you using? Are you using Photomatix Pro? Or HDR Pro with Photoshop CS5? I guess your tone mapped settings are so light but they are perfect! 

This one guy I know has a very similar look to his automotive photos but I've seen the original RAW file and it doesn't look anything like it nor is it an HDR. The edits are all from one exposure. Anyways thanks for sharing  

Here is another rolling shot I got of some guys that cruised down to Pacific Raceways, in Kent, WA from Vancouver, BC, Canada. 





Not the greatest out of my previous rolling photo but it's ok. The car is blurry if you zoom in. Would really like to try this again but I need to figure out how I can snap rolling photos without actually looking through the viewfinder. So many car clubs around here have local meets and cruises but I have zero friends so I cannot ride passenger and snap photos. I need to somehow mount the camera out my passenger window of my car and just use a release cable but I have no clue on how it will turn out or the framing. hah.


----------



## CanadianJoker

mikeschmeee said:


> Not the greatest out of my previous rolling photo but it's ok. The car is blurry if you zoom in. Would really like to try this again but I need to figure out how I can snap rolling photos without actually looking through the viewfinder. So many car clubs around here have local meets and cruises but I have zero friends so I cannot ride passenger and snap photos. I need to somehow mount the camera out my passenger window of my car and just use a release cable but I have no clue on how it will turn out or the framing. hah.



Honestly just jump on some of the local forums and start asking around. Most "Car Guys" are incredibly nice people and love the chance to get shots of their cars.
Just hop on and tell people that you would love to take some photos of the cruise, but you would like a ride to do rolling shots. Im sure you will be able to find some one.

the only other way really is to find a really long shutter cord and a sticky mount, trying to do it free hand while driving is just stupid dangerous.

And a pic. Just a shot of a friends Cressida that met a nice little wall at a local drifting event.


----------



## kazman

Colldfire said:


> Did a shoot for for my brother and my best friend, they happen to have identical cars.



good stuff man, i like them alot!


----------



## kazman

mikeschmeee said:


> Strange. Doesn't look like an HDR to me. What lens are you using? What camera are you using? Are you using Photomatix Pro? Or HDR Pro with Photoshop CS5? I guess your tone mapped settings are so light but they are perfect!
> 
> This one guy I know has a very similar look to his automotive photos but I've seen the original RAW file and it doesn't look anything like it nor is it an HDR. The edits are all from one exposure. Anyways thanks for sharing
> 
> Here is another rolling shot I got of some guys that cruised down to Pacific Raceways, in Kent, WA from Vancouver, BC, Canada.
> 
> Not the greatest out of my previous rolling photo but it's ok. The car is blurry if you zoom in. Would really like to try this again but I need to figure out how I can snap rolling photos without actually looking through the viewfinder. So many car clubs around here have local meets and cruises but I have zero friends so I cannot ride passenger and snap photos. I need to somehow mount the camera out my passenger window of my car and just use a release cable but I have no clue on how it will turn out or the framing. hah.



I bought a suction mount from www.filmtools.com and i love it! its a single suction mount. IVe mounted on the inside of the windshield... the fender... all over the place. I had my iFlip HD on it on the fender once going about 65 and it didnt fly off. definetly recommend it.  you could prolly mount it on the inside of the windshield and have it point in out the window and use a wireless shutter remote or cable. 

 heres the link to the mount.  Gripper 3025 - The Filmtools 6" Suction / Vacuum Cup Camera Mount


----------



## kazman

so i started a new article / photography site for my automotive photos. I was wanting some C&C on both the site and the photos. I made a new thread but still no feedback. this thread seems alot more active so can yall give me some feedback?
Heres the link to my site. www.streetmanor.yolasite.com looking for any feedback... good or bad! thanks in advanced.


here are some rolling shots i took of my friends 2006 eclipse.  These are OLD photos, back when i was first getting into photos so they turned out to be alittle soft.


----------



## mikeschmeee

^
Thanks for the link. I like the Eclipse photos. Especially the B&W edit :thumbup:
Does he have gold wheels with a silver polished lip on them? If so, what model/make are they?


----------



## kazman

mikeschmeee said:


> ^
> Thanks for the link. I like the Eclipse photos. Especially the B&W edit :thumbup:
> Does he have gold wheels with a silver polished lip on them? If so, what model/make are they?



yesir they are. they are Gold Kyowa KR206 rims 18's i believe.


----------



## molested_cow




----------



## mikeschmeee

I had a small photoshoot with a few VW guys over the weekend. Here's one for now. Not the best photo of the car as I should have done the other side due to more light hitting it but whatever. 





The edit is alright as well I guess. What do you guys think?


----------



## mikeschmeee

Here's another....


----------



## Lunchbox




----------



## kazman

mikeschmeee said:


> I had a small photoshoot with a few VW guys over the weekend. Here's one for now. Not the best photo of the car as I should have done the other side due to more light hitting it but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edit is alright as well I guess. What do you guys think?



personally i like it, looks a smidge too dark, but i sitll ike it alot.

what are you using for your rigs boom ?


----------



## kazman

of the 2, this one is my favorite



mikeschmeee said:


> Here's another....


----------



## CanadianJoker

Just a few photos from Sunday's open drift down at Evergreen Raceways.














And this is what happens when it all goes wrong. Luckily both driver and passenger (a fellow photog) both walked away with minor 

















... Photog blood on his own camera.. Ewwww... Good thing it was just a minor cut, He is all right now, just a little sore.


----------



## newb

A friends car. We both usta have '98 Z28's in the same color, but his got totaled and he picked up this pristine '01 SS.


----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## SensePhoto

A couple from a recent annual autoshow




Picture (17 of 23).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (16 of 23).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (23 of 23).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (22 of 23).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (21 of 23).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (20 of 23).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (18 of 23).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (15 of 23).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (14 of 23).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (13 of 23).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (12 of 23).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (10 of 23).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (7 of 23).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (6 of 23).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (4 of 23).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (3 of 23).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee

installed DC5-R Recaros in my Prelude.


----------



## AJRacca

old pic


----------



## mikeschmeee

Terrible edit. I did the best I could...


----------



## spacefuzz

mikeschmeee said:


> Here's another....



nice!


----------



## mikeschmeee

Thanks


----------



## kazman

some of my 2006 Eclipse GT
















this is what it used to look like before i repainted the lip and got different eyelids


----------



## newb




----------



## JohnB43

IMG_9603-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_9597-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8632.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8646.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## JohnB43

IMG_0644.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_1026.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_0919.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_1071.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## dutchlanderica




----------



## snapshot5000

fordf150 by snapshot03, on Flickr


----------



## lafaphotography

just wanted to share a few pics of my car...




IMG_0624 by Lafa Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0006 by Lafa Photography, on Flickr

a friends




DSC_0048 by Lafa Photography, on Flickr


----------



## arfeliciano21

MK1 Madness Volkswagen Show
1.


_DSC0136 by arfeliciano21, on Flickr
2.


hella clean bunny by arfeliciano21, on Flickr
3.


Black Caddy by arfeliciano21, on Flickr


----------



## DragginJoker

might as well make my first post pics of somethin i like to take. hopefully i keep getting better, still so much to learn


http://www.flickr.com/photos/65010362@N02/5924205913/


----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## chantal7

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2711/5843905133_5d706d33bb_b.jpg

darn... the forum doesn't accept flickr uploads? :\

Can someone help me out ? I didn't think this was a problem.... I tried clicking the image button, and inserting the link, but it tells me it's an invalid link... when I see the person above me post a photo from his flickr, i don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## mikeschmeee

^
1) Go to your flickr page
2) click the photo you wan to display on this forum. Once clicked, a new page will load. 
3) Above the photo that you just clicked, on the top left hand corner. There are 5 little buttons ACTIONS, EMAIL, TWITTER, FACEBOOK and lastly a collapse button that looks kind of like this.. V 
4) Click that V like shaped button (the last one beside the FACEBOOK)
5) Click on GRAB THE HTML/BBCode.  At the bottom choose your desired size you would like to display. Choose Medium 500 (500x333) and Select BBCode which is right below it.
6) You'll see BBCode in the little box. It'll say (Copy and paste the code below) 
7) Copy all of that and simply paste it into this forum.

Let me know if this helps, if you need more help I'll gladly make a YouTube Tutorial on how to do it cause I'm bored hehe 

Hope this helps
Cheers
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Alan92RTTT

chantal7 said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2711/5843905133_5d706d33bb_b.jpg
> 
> darn... the forum doesn't accept flickr uploads? :\
> 
> Can someone help me out ? I didn't think this was a problem.... I tried clicking the image button, and inserting the link, but it tells me it's an invalid link... when I see the person above me post a photo from his flickr, i don't know what I'm doing wrong.



The code in your post looks like 
[URL="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2711/5843905133_5d706d33bb_b.jpg"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2711/5843905133_5d706d33bb_b.jpg[/URL]

It should look like 
[img]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2711/5843905133_5d706d33bb_b.jpg[/img]


----------



## chantal7

IMG_9943-1 by 7Chantal, on Flickr

Ooo I did it! Thank you very much Mike, I had no idea you could do that on flickr... I was really doing it the hard way :lmao:


----------



## Omofo




----------



## johnh2005

Omofo said:


>



F430?


----------



## justin98spyder

Hey all new here. Link to the full gallery is in my welcome thread here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/welcomes-introductions/251602-new-here.html This is my first "serious" shoot I've done. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Omofo

Yup


----------



## Omofo

johnh2005 said:


> Omofo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F430?
Click to expand...

Yup!


----------



## johnh2005

Yeah, the guy down the street from me has one of these.  I have only ever seen it outside once.  His hot wife was washing it for him.  Makes me wish I was a dentist...  lol


----------



## Andrew H

Took some shots over at a horse park. Liked this one the most.


----------



## halestorm

well feel free to critique
http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i352/halestormphotography/redchevy2.jpghttp://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i352/halestormphotography/redduece2.jpg

http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i352/halestormphotography/redchevy2.jpg


----------



## newb

Una mas


----------



## arfeliciano21

Some shots from the show today, go to the flickr link for the full set.



Rat to Mk4 by arfeliciano21, on Flickr



Jeep Wheels Old School Mirror by arfeliciano21, on Flickr



bimmer black and white by arfeliciano21, on Flickr


Dubs on the Delaware - a set on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee

Here are a few from a local car show that was held over the weekend...


----------



## mikeschmeee

Here are a few from a little meet that turned into a mega meet last night.













More on the way...


----------



## kazman

loven the photos mike


----------



## DragginJoker

well i'll make a contribution again since it's my fave thread. went to a carshow yesterday but didn't get as many pics as i would've liked cause i was helping promote a show some buddies are throwing but oh well c'est la vie...



IMG_2364.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2271.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2253.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2281.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2283.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2301.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2305.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2329.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2376.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2391.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr
sorry for putting up so many pics but wanted people to see pics from a truck show to contrast the other pics shown, just hopin one day i can get my pics lookin like mikes lol


----------



## SensePhoto

Picture (41 of 50).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (37 of 50).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (36 of 50).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (34 of 50).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (27 of 50).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (25 of 50).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (22 of 50).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (21 of 50).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (19 of 50).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (18 of 50).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (16 of 50).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee

^
Those photos are wicked!! So good!


----------



## MrMikeyZ2189

New here on the site but here's some of my work. Posted this stuff in the general gallery but never get feed back.


----------



## skaht

Some recent ones from a race event I attended


----------



## SensePhoto

Enjoy!




Picture (28 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (26 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (25 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (23 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (22 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (21 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (20 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (19 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (16 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr


----------



## MrMikeyZ2189

Colldfire said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (28 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (26 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (25 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (23 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (22 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (21 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (20 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (19 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (16 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




This things dope man! Sits so nice. Like the shots as well


----------



## Sublime1304

Glad to come across this thread. Its right up my alley. Check some of my latest out




DSC_1062 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr





DSC_1054 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr





DSC_1043 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr





DSC_1039 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr





DSC_1023 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr





DSC_1011 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr





DSC_1008 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr





DSC_0984 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr





DSC_0948 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr





DSC_0938 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr





DSC_0905 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr





DSC_0944 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0516 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr

Sorry for all the pics. Shooting cars is my favorite subject to shoot. I have a lot more that you can view on my actual Flickr page


----------



## mikeschmeee

That Accord is soooo money!!


----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## Sublime1304

mikeschmeee said:


>


Sweet Evo!Heres one I took

Untitled by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr


----------



## 90AWDSM

My Evo



























Good Friends Mustang RTR







Evos at my House































My buddies Evo






















Went off Track


----------



## SensePhoto

Enlarge to see the fine details of this cool HDR by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Little kid in a mini dragster by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Sums the day up. by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (8 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (9 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (10 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (11 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Motion by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Like father like son by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Success by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (15 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (16 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (17 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (18 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (19 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (20 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (21 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (22 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Clean by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (24 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (25 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (26 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (27 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (28 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (29 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (30 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr




Picture (32 of 33).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr


----------



## fatmikey916

i dont really have any car photos, but i have a few motorcycle photos i can add...


----------



## DragginJoker

wicked stuff as always man. well we had a nice little charity car show this weekend here in town. felt funny seeing a guy i know who's a freelance photographer for street trucks magazine. we talk at most every show but he saw me with camera in hand and started me asking all kinds of questions and we shared info, felt good to be recognized as a little more than just a show goer even though i'm not seasoned lol.



IMG_2646.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2564.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2598.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2610.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2614.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2668.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2691.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr
and for a requisite shot of mine haha



IMG_2692.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr


----------



## ultrasuede.cushion

Really cool 1964 Rambler American we took to the last Barrett-Jackson, a bit of processing to age. 










Rebuilt AMX 390. Sounded like a goddamn beast.
















Shameless plug for my job: www.ParkPlaceLTD.com


----------



## knwnasrob




----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## mikeschmeee

Two more from that day...


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## mikeschmeee

Some more photos I took over the weekend...


----------



## Magellan

Are those HDR or just lots of post?  They look great, love the location...cars and old buildings just mix so well.  I'm also jealous that Canada can import Skylines...


----------



## bogeyguy

Just finished restoration of my good buddies 67 Nova.


Nova by bogeyguy12, on Flickr


----------



## H4X1MA

^^ that is nice! the choice of color on that car is just amazing


----------



## jtee




----------



## 12sndsgood

few of mine




streetlifetour_2 by Sndsgood, on Flickr




sunfireoct2011_9 by Sndsgood, on Flickr




sunfireoct2011_7 by Sndsgood, on Flickr


----------



## JACC0811

Awesome pic's! Inspiring!


----------



## DragginJoker

had an impromptu shoot at my buddy's shop while he was rinsing off his car getting ready to go to super chevy show this weekend.



IMG_2806.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2812.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2802.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2793.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2785.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## Rawshooter

.. here's a few from a local Classic Car Show*

























~ Don


----------



## jtee




----------



## Buckster

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## JACC0811

Nice pic's Buck! What was your set-up for the first 2 shots?


----------



## Buckster

JACC0811 said:


> Nice pic's Buck! What was your set-up for the first 2 shots?


Thank you kindly.  I got a notification about your attempt to PM, but my box was full.  Sorry about that.  I've now cleaned it out, so you can PM me if you like.

The first two shots were with a Canon EFS 10-22mm on a Canon 20D, then tonemapped from the single images.

They were shot in Goldfield Ghost Town, Arizona.  That's my daughter Casey with the car.  In the second shot she's being surprised by a REALLY LOUD horn blast from the mine area.  Not sure if it was signaling that they were about to start another tour down the shaft or just letting everyone know it's lunchtime or what, but it was INSANE how loud it was!  LOL!

It's a really cool place to visit, for anyone who finds themselves in the Phoenix area: Goldfield Ghost Town - Gateway to the Legendary Superstition Mountains

By the way, #6 and #7 are FDR's presidential limo.


----------



## JACC0811

Thanks for the info, Buck! My PM was really just to let you know that I appreciate how you laid out your gear list, and described how and when you used it all. It's the kind of info I'm always looking for, especially since I'm in the market for a majority of what you have. Like the 7D, 85mm, 50mm f/1.8, and 10-22mm wide angle. I'm working with "kit" stuff now on a T1i and need to upgrade when my budget allows, at least as far as glass goes, and add a second body for a primary (7D).

And I'll have to add the ghost town to my photography bucket list. Definitely will make a stop when we get a chance to get out west.

Thanks!


----------



## LaFoto

I'm not one for car photography, but this one I HAD to photograph, through the window of our car as we followed this one 





1600_Weg_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Buckster

LOL!  So much better than "Wash me!"


----------



## JACC0811

What the . . . . . lol


----------



## Buckster




----------



## JustinZ850

Great thread with alot of great work!

I'm a rookie trying to learn lol

1



Drifting - Emerald Coast Dragway 10 by JustinZ850, on Flickr

2



Drifting - Emerald Coast Dragway 44 by JustinZ850, on Flickr

3



Drifting - Emerald Coast Dragway 33 by JustinZ850, on Flickr

4



Drifting - Emerald Coast Dragway 8 by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Magellan

What do you guys think...too bland?  I wanted to do a shot with the fall foliage but found it difficult to get anything really interesting...


----------



## schlachduh




----------



## Fujito

My car






First Class Fitment in Princeton, NJ


----------



## TampaSVT

Here are a few of mine. 



























I hope you enjoy them. 


Rich


----------



## skieur

Trying to control busy backgrounds is the big challenge in car photography.

skieur


----------



## sanmusa

Here are some of mine:

A buddy's Suzuki Samurai





My Jeep





Another buddy's Jeep





Memorial Day car show















Alaska PCA Autocross















My SAAB





My SAAB on the Yukon





Car Photography is one area I would like to get more experience, I just need to find some cars to shoot!!


----------



## Berter

heres a few auto related pics


----------



## newb

Really wanna see more of that Cobra!


----------



## DragginJoker

IMG_2859.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_3108.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_3075.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_3059.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr
finally got a 50mm 1.8 to play with


----------



## Patrice

This is no masterpiece of a photograph, but also no worse than some.

One of my trucks in the driveway.


----------



## mommy-medic

Mostly snapshot quality, but fun subject matter.


----------



## philmts

Few shots of an Aston Martin DB9


----------



## JustinL

my camaro and gti


----------



## jaomul

Old vintage cars at parked in Cobh, county cork, Ireland




vintage cars cobh by jaomul, on Flickr



cobh vintage cars by jaomul, on Flickr

vintage cars cobh by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## azntaiji

some of the stuff i've shot..
















there's more floatin around on the interwebz, check out my flickr in my sig.


----------



## RKRAMOS

Nothing to special
My Cobalt SS




My buddy's BMW 335i




My buddy's Volvo S-40


----------



## JustinZ850

Emerald Coast Dragway - Drifting Nov 20th - 4 by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Emerald Coast Dragway - Drifting Nov 20th - 8 by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## zman8023

A couple taken with the new makeshift strobe setup that I gathered a few months ago. Curious if anyone has any tips regarding strobing black cars effectively??!


----------



## newb

Diggin that Fox. Those 10th Anniversary Cobra wheels look awesome.


----------



## vipgraphx

here is a shot of one of my cars




cima by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## DragonHeart

northcarolinatrip_010 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## RKRAMOS

A buddy of mine's Volkswagen GLI



VW GLI by RKRamos91, on Flickr


----------



## Lex_Cash

Here is a friends Mazdaspeed 6 we did a couple months ago.


----------



## Aloicious

I don't know why I'm just finding this thread...but I do a little automotive journalism. here are some fun shots I've taken the past year, most of these are from the bonneville salt flats at speed week, or the SEMA 2011 show...most are just action shots or vehicles on display at the show. most could use a little more post processing but I just haven't had time to do much with them...

deuce coupe starting a run on the salt flats:





Studebaker truck being towed to the starting line





I believe this is an oldsmobile, its being push started down the track at speed week (many cars need to be push started like this on the salt)





'30s chevy truck driving by





Ford Fiesta powersliding at SEMA





Mustang burnout





pinstripping by hand...





Superbee graphics on a '69 superbee





Bugatti Veyron (bad lighting I know...)





1886 Benz 3 wheel car


----------



## kbahl21




----------



## Z06Nut

http://www.tonygphotography.net/


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Missing a couple of wheels, but close.


----------



## JKPGT96

Aloicious said:


> ford fusion (I think) powersliding at SEMA



Ford Fiesta..but sweet pictures!


----------



## JKPGT96

Colldfire said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (28 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (26 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (25 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (23 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (22 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (21 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (20 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (19 of 32).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonbachuk/6131699422/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonbachuk/6131699422/



Love the Accord coupe..very well done, and cool pics!


----------



## Aloicious

JKPGT96 said:


> Ford Fiesta..but sweet pictures!



AH! I knew I was wrong...I get Ford f named cars (focus, fiesta, fusion, etc) mixed up all the time....Thanks!


----------



## JKPGT96

No worries..I am a car nut, so I just thought I would help you out!


----------



## Aloicious

I am too, infact those pics were for events I covered for my automotive site....I've got TONS more pics if you want to look at them, way too many to post up here though...

here's Speed week 2011 on the salt flats images: GM Truck Central Speed Week 2011

and here's the main page for all the SEMA and AAPEX 2011 show pics (as well as some from the imperial palace auto collection): GM Truck Central SEMA 2011 

this year I'll be at speed week, and sema again, but I'll also be covering several more shows like Hot August nights, Autorama by motortrend, and some others...


----------



## JKPGT96

Lucky! I would love to get in to SEMA! One day I will make it out for speed week...one day.


----------



## Aloicious

SEMA is a blast, its mainly a trade show so there are a lot of vendors and such, but pretty much everyone builds or brings vehicles to show off their products or services, its also fun to see the concept car unveilings... its industry only so you need to have a reason to be there to get admittance, I get to attend on press credentials, and everyone there LOVES the press because they get to show off all their project cars and products and stuff to the public...

Speed week is unlike any racing event you've ever been to. its so completely laid back and relaxed. The vehicles are racing against themselves and records, so its not like any head-to-head competition...they're just trying to go as fast as they can...they let everyone go pretty much where ever they want, pits, starting line, etc...and there are some strange and interesting vehicles there, pretty much everything is done by hobbyists, amateurs, and families so everyone is super friendly, and they love sharing what they've done....I'm lucky I live about an hour away from the salt flats, so its really convenient for me to go.


----------



## Tony S




----------



## JKPGT96

Aloicious said:


> SEMA is a blast, its mainly a trade show so there are a lot of vendors and such, but pretty much everyone builds or brings vehicles to show off their products or services, its also fun to see the concept car unveilings... its industry only so you need to have a reason to be there to get admittance, I get to attend on press credentials, and everyone there LOVES the press because they get to show off all their project cars and products and stuff to the public...
> 
> Speed week is unlike any racing event you've ever been to. its so completely laid back and relaxed. The vehicles are racing against themselves and records, so its not like any head-to-head competition...they're just trying to go as fast as they can...they let everyone go pretty much where ever they want, pits, starting line, etc...and there are some strange and interesting vehicles there, pretty much everything is done by hobbyists, amateurs, and families so everyone is super friendly, and they love sharing what they've done....I'm lucky I live about an hour away from the salt flats, so its really convenient for me to go.



I have a buddy putting a salt flats car together, so I will probably come out with him once it is done..sounds a lot like the atmosphere at the Rally America races that I crew for (a friend's Mazda factory sponsored MX-3).


----------



## Aloicious

cool! yeah, bring a hat and sunscreen, you'll need it....also bring a folding chair or 2, maybe a small canopy, they don't have any stands or anything so most people setup a small canopy or something on the side of the track somewhere...also a portable radio of some kind, that is how they announce everything.

do you have any pics from the rally ameria races? sounds like they're pretty cool too.


----------



## brush

Here's my favorite automotive photo I've taken lately:



Untitled by Bill Rush, on Flickr

And of course have to show off my baby...a '55 Caddy named Black Betty:



Untitled by Bill Rush, on Flickr


----------



## Norma

Hubby's new car...


----------



## mikeschmeee

Nothing special but it snowed overnight...

I took pictures...


----------



## DragginJoker

a few from a lil impromptu shoot my buddy wanted me to do. wish he didnt mind being in front of the camera since motorcycles with their rider look more interesting and tell more of a story seems like



IMG_3412.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_3405.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_3418.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr


----------



## Yundt_Photography

What does everyone think of these? We took them at the Wrong Fitment Crew Meet 3 in Charlotte, NC 1/22/2012
1






2





3


----------



## JKPGT96

I like the 350z.  That is a nice low, but still functional stance. I will never get cars like the G35..it is useless to be that low..


----------



## DragginJoker

i'm gonna go out on a limb and say the g35 is on air ride? otherwise that's begging for some damaging rides


----------



## thinkricky

JKPGT96 said:
			
		

> I like the 350z.  That is a nice low, but still functional stance. I will never get cars like the G35..it is useless to be that low..



It's for show. It's got to be on some type of hydraulic suspension.


----------



## alexandermjoyce

JKPGT96 said:


> I like the 350z.  That is a nice low, but still functional stance. I will never get cars like the G35..it is useless to be that low..


 
do not talk like that! that is stilllllll functional. it's probably on air.


----------



## thinkricky




----------



## alexandermjoyce

mikeschmeee said:


>


 
your wagon? freshhh.


----------



## RKRAMOS

What do you guys think?





Cobalt SS Turbo by RKRamos91, on Flickr




Cobalt SS Turbo by RKRamos91, on Flickr


----------



## JKPGT96

DragginJoker said:


> i'm gonna go out on a limb and say the g35 is on air ride? otherwise that's begging for some damaging rides



Oh I have no doubt..



thinkricky said:


> JKPGT96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the 350z.  That is a nice low, but still functional stance. I will never get cars like the G35..it is useless to be that low..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's for show. It's got to be on some type of hydraulic suspension.
Click to expand...

 
I know what it is for..I still think it is dumb..

..sorry not trying to get this thread off track.



alexandermjoyce said:


> JKPGT96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the 350z.  That is a nice low, but still functional stance. I will never get cars like the G35..it is useless to be that low..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do not talk like that! that is stilllllll functional. it's probably on air.
Click to expand...


See above.


----------



## B15Chris

here is some stuff that I have taken in the past year


----------



## Brinr

7_13_11 Jay's volvo front small by BrinR Photo, on Flickr




Volvo casino view small by BrinR Photo, on Flickr


----------



## newb

RKRAMOS, lovin that Cobalt! The GS stripes look good.


----------



## McNugget801

Evo by Summit42, on Flickr


----------



## newb

I dont think Ive posted these yet...


----------



## Aloicious

not too shabby. how wide is the second shot taken at?

is that a Z28? I've done some work with the LTx and LSx fbodies. I modified and swapped in a T56 6 speed from a Z28 into my truck..


----------



## 12sndsgood

McNugget801 said:


> Evo by Summit42, on Flickr




great shot. i like this one.


----------



## newb

Aloicious said:


> not too shabby. how wide is the second shot taken at?
> 
> is that a Z28? I've done some work with the LTx and LSx fbodies. I modified and swapped in a T56 6 speed from a Z28 into my truck..



Second shot is @ 8mm, with a Pro Optic fisheye. Awesome lens.

Yes it is. T56's can be pretty sweet transmissions.


----------



## cminus

Man I am a total noob compared to the pics in this thread   in any case, here are some photos I took at SEMA in Vegas in  November...i know i know, horribly over processed , im working on my  post processing skills 




Ken Block Smoke Logo by cminusphotos, on Flickr




Ken Block Cone by cminusphotos, on Flickr




Gitten Up Close by cminusphotos, on Flickr




Block Wall by cminusphotos, on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee

Messed around with some old photos.


----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## 20civic04




----------



## B15Chris

some shots I did last weekend at a car meet




010_01 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




009_01 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr





008_01 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr





033_01 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr





034_01 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee

^^
OMG THOSE ARE CRAZY SHOTS! Awesome!


----------



## TennesseanGent

Here's some I've taken 



DSC_0110 by theAaronWheeler, on Flickr




DSC_9417 by theAaronWheeler, on Flickr




Slammed (Accord)ingly by theAaronWheeler, on Flickr


----------



## Compaq

LOL, even I've got a shot of a car! 




Bilen og nåso by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## DragonHeart

northcarolinatrip_1951MercuryForSale_001 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## jamesbjenkins

Here is my first take at automotive HDR, shot at a car show at the Texas Blueberry Festival.&nbsp; The organizers like my images so much, I've been asked back for this year's festival to cover the festival officially. Enjoy!




Chevelle HDR B&amp;W by ballengerphotos, on Flickr




Mustand HDR B&amp;W by ballengerphotos, on Flickr




Model A HDR B&amp;W by ballengerphotos, on Flickr




Ferrari side HDR by ballengerphotos, on Flickr




Ferrari HDR by ballengerphotos, on Flickr


----------



## LungFish

Yesterday while I was walking along the road I stumbled across a car show I didn't know was on, and I happened to have a camera on me (no polarising filter or lens hood though, which would've been handy)




XW GT by clavain1, on Flickr




Camaro by clavain1, on Flickr




Monaro by clavain1, on Flickr




Cougar by clavain1, on Flickr




Bolwell by clavain1, on Flickr




Edsel by clavain1, on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee

Some photos that I snapped last night... I didn't take very many though. 

















A few more on the way.


----------



## robertscott

Here's a few from the Canadian International Auto Show that my wife and I  attended on Wednesday. Click through for larger images on Razzi!

Hot Wheels Camaro




Volkswagen Bulli Concept




Lexus LFA




Bugatti Veyron in HDR




Pagani Zonda R




Aston Martin One-77




Absolutely Amazing Show!
132 Photos available from CIAS, check it out!
Robert Scott's Photos on Razzi: Photo Sharing


----------



## JustinL

Philly auto show.


----------



## cminus

mmmmm DA, i own two of those!


----------



## 12sndsgood

wow420120068 by JayC photography, on Flickr




wow420120075 by JayC photography, on Flickr




wow420120120 by JayC photography, on Flickr




wow420120035 by JayC photography, on Flickr




wow420120041 by JayC photography, on Flickr




wow420120117 by JayC photography, on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee

Some photos of my car after washing but before drying it...


----------



## Mach0

Nice DA. I've owned a few ej8's and DC2's in my day... Now my driver is a bone stock auto ej8 hahaha.


----------



## B15Chris

some recents shots that I have done




ef9 hatch by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




061 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr





002 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr





jetta GLI slammed on multi colored steelies by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




010 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr





027 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr





116 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




115 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




098 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




wrapped M3 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr





020 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr





019 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## RKRAMOS

Some shots I got from Sunday
1. BMW 335i



BMW 335i by RKRamos91, on Flickr
2. VW MKV GTI



DSC_0023 by RKRamos91, on Flickr
3. VW MKIV Jetta



DSC_0035 by RKRamos91, on Flickr
4. VW Golf R20



DSC_0004 by RKRamos91, on Flickr
5. BMW 335i (again)



DSC_0045 by RKRamos91, on Flickr


----------



## bhop

Supercars by bhop, on Flickr




XKSS by bhop, on Flickr




The Fins by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## B15Chris

cool shots guys awesome stuff


----------



## leeroix

earlymorninglight by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## MaxJ

Really like that shot! What car is it?

One of mine from a little while back:


----------



## 12sndsgood

MaxJ said:


> Really like that shot! What car is it?
> 
> One of mine from a little while back:



I really like this shot.


----------



## MaxJ

12sndsgood said:


> I really like this shot.



Cheers bud


----------



## SensePhoto

Slammed Accord by what_eye_see, on Flickr


Picture-1.jpg by what_eye_see, on Flickr





Picture-3.jpg by what_eye_see, on Flickr


Picture-4.jpg by what_eye_see, on Flickr



Picture-5.jpg by what_eye_see, on Flickr


----------



## Billhyco

the beautiful Audi S4


----------



## R3d

From last year's Hungarian Grand Prix




Vettel - Hungarian GP by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Alguersuari - 2011 Hungarian GP by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Porsche Supercup - Tudor by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Heidfeld Q2 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## fokker

Colldfire said:


>



Great shot, but would be much improved if you could clone out the window sill in the bottom left.


----------



## Skidmark

Here's some from car shows and misc. pics.View attachment 4652View attachment 4653View attachment 4654


----------



## fokker

Cmon man, rotate your pictures!


----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## leeroix

had this in its own thread in the general section but not much feedback...



Muscle Milk Acura by keips66, on Flickr
thoughts?


----------



## banderson

B15Chris said:


> some recents shots that I have done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 010 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr
> 
> Nice 20th anniversary edition GTI  Imola Yellow I believe.


----------



## banderson

mikeschmeee said:


> Some more photos I took over the weekend...



This may seem like a dumb question, but how would one get shots this low while driving?


----------



## DragginJoker

went to dragapalooza last weekend in houston, TX and snapped a few. First time shooting racing pics so picked up some valuable experience/tips. 



IMG_0783.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_0750.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_0812.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_1034.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_0779.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr


----------



## Mot

There's some great shots in here. I wish I could do a bit more automotive work! I did go to a rally, I tried to do something a bit different and make the shots more vintage looking.


----------



## TheKenTurner

I don't want to put all of these on here, but I have an album from the Ottawa International Auto Show! 

Ottawa International Auto Show 2012 - a set on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee

Banderson, no one is driving the car. It's a rig photo. I mount a boom on the car to get low angles like that. 

I took some photos of my Prelude...


----------



## jfrabat

Well, I'll play...  Not the BEST shots of the thread, but here we go...

I know this one is slightly out of focus, but I still like it quite a bit...






Another from the same day as above (also a bit out of focus, but what can you do!):






On another ride:






I like the action on this one...






By the way, this is my baby; you can say what you want about my pics, but no picking on my Jeep!  ;-)


----------



## BFiggy

Here are a few shots from Saturday.


----------



## 12sndsgood

One of my teamates S2000 from a few weeks ago




WaltS2k 0207 by Square1 photography, on Flickr




WaltsS2kHDR0002 by Square1 photography, on Flickr




WaltsS2k0004 by Square1 photography, on Flickr




WaltsS2k0018 by Square1 photography, on Flickr




WaltsS2k0024 by Square1 photography, on Flickr


----------



## bhop

Nice s2k!


----------



## bhop

Nikon F100 - Sigma 70-200 f/2.8
Kodak Portra 160
self developed/scanned

Track day at Willow Springs Raceway.  I have a thread with some more shots from this day in the sports gallery, but I just scanned this one in last night.



Ferrari F430 by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## jfrabat

BFiggy said:


> Here are a few shots from Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 6557View attachment 6558View attachment 6559View attachment 6560



BFiggy, can I borrow your models for a weekend???


----------



## SilliG

Well this is my first post on this forum a little bit about myself I am  an engineering student (which means I am opposite of artistic) and new  to photography. I love cars and I just started to pick photography up as  a hobby. I have a desire to do a lot better than I am currently doing  now. I think my photos are o.k. but I think i need new angles and it  seems the more I back up from the car the less clear it becomes. Is this  because of my lens? Anyways my flickr is  Flickr: SilliG25's Photostream check out some of my work. In the  meantime here are some photos I shot. I am open to all suggestions on  how I can do better!! Enjoy 




DSC_1508-2  by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1586-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1572-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1527-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1553 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1548 by SilliG25, on Flickr




6 copy by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1555 by SilliG25, on Flickr




3 (2) by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1463 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1553 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1614 (1) by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1462 by SilliG25, on Flickr




5 (2) by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1594 by SilliG25, on Flickr




9 (1) by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1353 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1415 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1386 by SilliG25, on Flickr




8 by SilliG25, on Flickr




1 (1) by SilliG25, on Flickr




3 by SilliG25, on Flickr




3 (1) by SilliG25, on Flickr




4 (1) by SilliG25, on Flickr




5 (1) by SilliG25, on Flickr


----------



## BFiggy

jfrabat said:


> BFiggy, can I borrow your models for a weekend???



lol, if you ever visit Hollywood there will be plenty of models to choose from.


----------



## Opher

im not sure i can compete with all the fanciness but here is my POS Kia Rio Station wagon...   all hdr like to make it slightly less wimpy hahaha


----------



## SilliG

Here are sum shots I took from UMASS Car Show you can find over 100 more pixs of this meet on my flickr Flickr: SilliG25's Photostream




DSC_0164 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0162 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0257 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0002 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0218 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1732 by SilliG25, on Flickr



DSC_1677 by SilliG25, on Flickr



DSC_0264 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1743 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1653 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1735 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0118 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0242 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1692 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1757 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0005 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1662 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1761 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0088 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0141 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1726 by SilliG25, on Flickr


----------



## SilliG

I managed to take some pics at WPI Car Show before the rain really started to come down. It was a good meet and I met a lot of cool people. More pixs of the event can be found at Flickr: SilliG25's Photostream




DSC_0410 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0404 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0385 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0381 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0375 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0284 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0354 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0388 by SilliG25, on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## NE-KID

BFiggy said:


> Here are a few shots from Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 6557View attachment 6558View attachment 6559View attachment 6560



Nice rides! Audi R8 and a Bugatti Veyron.


----------



## silver700

I took these last year for a buddy of mine.  I am going to taking action pics of car races this summer anybody have any tips?  I may have a dslr but I still treat photography with respect by not editing(besides cropping) my pictures and turning them into paintings.


----------



## mikeschmeee

I bunch of photos from two events held over the weekend near the beach.


----------



## Mot

I haven't posted for a while.


----------



## SilliG

I had to catch a mid afternoon flight back home so I tried to get in as  many pics in as I could so I had memories of the event. While still  finding time to walk around eat and enjoy the event w/o a camera lugged  around my neck. So I didn't get time to really play with my camera  settings as much as I could. But here are some photos of STM's Dyno Day /  Open house. There are over 100 photos of the event on my flickr at          www.flickr.com/sillig25




DSC_1082 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0098-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_1034 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_1045 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_1061-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_1081 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_1074 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1086-4 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1122-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1133 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0104 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0114 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0115 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0140 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0146 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0158 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0167 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0124 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0121 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0200 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0206 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0209 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0247 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0292 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0266 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0270 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0290 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0299 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0295 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0306 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0312 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0313 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0310 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0338 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1044 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1100 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1109 by SilliG25, on Flickr


----------



## SilliG

Some pics of Rochester Institute of Technology Car show there are more pics of the event at Flickr: SilliG25's Photostream




DSC_0004 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0003-3 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0067 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0068 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0050 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0046 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0037 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0030 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0058 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0009-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## SilliG

Here are some photos of Merrimack College Car show from this past weekend. I got a new camera so I put the small memory card in and took a couple of test photos with it to get adjusted to it. But I mostly shot with my D90 for the day. More pics at Flickr: SilliG25's Photostream 




DSC_0015 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0010 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0136 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0141 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0145 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0121-3 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0122-3 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0129 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0127-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0199 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0188 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0214 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0215 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0216 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0221 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0219 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0245 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0292 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0289 by SilliG25, on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## lovemeformetori

My Dad's Buick


----------



## Buckster




----------



## leeroix

headshot by keips66, on Flickr
new skin...


----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## SilliG

Well this weekend I attended the Boston Cars and Coffee meet I was blown away by all the amazing cars that showed up. This was my first serious time using my new camera after some testing. I think the photos came out good for me being awake at 7am on a Saturday. There are tons more pictures of the car show at www.flickr.com/sillig25




DSC_0418 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0398-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0443 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0419 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0514-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0521 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0524 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0501 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0570 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0583 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0596 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0597 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0629 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0641 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0648 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0650 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0697 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0694 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0749 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0611 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0745 by SilliG25, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster

Wow!  This thread has like a million images per post!  I'll just add this one:


----------



## Sublime1304

Photo shoot with Marc and his A4 and Tyler's Nismo 370Z






DSC_6094 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr





DSC_6098 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr





DSC_6105 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr





DSC_6109 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr





DSC_6118 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr





DSC_6121 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr





DSC_6478 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr





DSC_6483 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr





DSC_6488 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SilliG

Well this weekend I attended Wicked C.A.S. Open House and Dyno Day. I was blown  away by all the stunning imports that showed up I never seen this many nice high HP Supra's all in one place. This was my first serious  time using my new camera after some testing. I think the photos came out  good for the second car show I attended for the day. There are *TONS* more  pictures of the car show at *www.flickr.com/sillig25

*


DSC_0775 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0778 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0783 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0786 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0792 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0813 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0841 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0847 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0904 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0923 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0960 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0975-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0978 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0982 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1015 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1019 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1030 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1076 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1083 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1107 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1099 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1119 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1137 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1181 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0869 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1180 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_1229 by SilliG25, on Flickr


----------



## samu

not so good than others


----------



## Buckster

*Seriously folks, page 75 of the thread, just for example, is OVER 35 MB all by itself!*  Even on fast connections, that takes a fairly long time to load up!

Can we _*please*_ keep the number of photos per post down to something reasonable?  Also, for the newer folks, it's traditional here at TPF that you number your photos for easier reference when others would like to comment on them.


----------



## 12sndsgood

Id say to just do as you would do in the other photo forums. just post 2 or 3 of your best set. not of all 100 cars that happened to be at an event


----------



## JustinL

Just playing around with my girlfriends car. The color temps are all over the place but i kinda like it.


----------



## BFiggy

Ferrari FF by the docks by Axion23, on Flickr




Ferrari f430 Scuderia by Axion23, on Flickr




A Couple Enzos by Axion23, on Flickr


----------



## PNWSGM

^Couple enzos... ain't no big deal. 
1.





Turbo RB26, in a drift car.

2.




The above mentioned drift car.

3.




Friend's B6 A4 when it was on coilovers.

4.





5.


----------



## daniel1540z

Couple shots of my Mazda... ;]




DSC_0583 by Daniel Zielinski | Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0591 by Daniel Zielinski | Photography, on Flickr




Two Tone Interior by Daniel Zielinski | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PNWSGM

Too much JDM tilt on the first one. They look like they are composed right though, good job!


----------



## SensePhoto

Audi A4 by what_eye_see, on Flickr


----------



## daniel1540z

DSC_0045a by Daniel Zielinski | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SilliG

1.


DSC_1647 by SilliG25, on Flickr

2.


DSC_1637 by SilliG25, on Flickr

3.


DSC_1611 by SilliG25, on Flickr

4.


DSC_1560 by SilliG25, on Flickr

5.


DSC_1559 by SilliG25, on Flickr

6.


DSC_1529 by SilliG25, on Flickr

7.


DSC_1512 by SilliG25, on Flickr

8.


DSC_1504 by SilliG25, on Flickr

9.


DSC_1478-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr

10.
DSC_1393 by SilliG25, on Flickr

11.


DSC_1384 by SilliG25, on Flickr

DSC_1358 by SilliG25, on Flickr

12.


DSC_1256-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr

13.


DSC_1237-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr

14.


DSC_1234-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr
[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## JKPGT96

A couple of my Probe after a wash/wax..still needs a little love, but it is getting there..















Suggestions/Criticism welcome.  Shortly, I hope to get out and take some pictures outside of my driveway, lol.

Thanks,
John


----------



## 12sndsgood

First suggestion would be to do as you mentioned, get out of the driveway.


----------



## JKPGT96

Haha...I know. It is the first time in almost 2.5 years that the car has moved on its own, so I had to take pictures of it outside of the garage, lol.


----------



## Guinness Man




----------



## Sublime1304

A mini random shoot with my buddies Nismo Z again

DSC_6776 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr

DSC_6778 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr

DSC_6782 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr

DSC_6784 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SensePhoto

Race Car Problems by Sense Photo, on Flickr


----------



## matthewo




----------



## matthewo




----------



## matthewo

a few more taken today.


----------



## SensePhoto

S2k by Sense Photo, on Flickr




Picture-14.jpg by Sense Photo, on Flickr




S2000 by Sense Photo, on Flickr




Picture-2.jpg by Sense Photo, on Flickr




Drive along the coast by Sense Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Jeatley

New One!  Motorcycles count!


----------



## JustinL

audi1 by CanonJustin, on Flickr


----------



## Jeatley

SensePhoto said:


> S2k by Sense Photo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture-14.jpg by Sense Photo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S2000 by Sense Photo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture-2.jpg by Sense Photo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive along the coast by Sense Photo, on Flickr





Your my new hero!   I really like these!


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi

matthewo said:


> a few more taken today.



#2 with the background hdr and make the car a single exposure or natural processing i would really like.


----------



## Aloicious

Guinness Man said:


>



you got some great lighting for the model, do you mind if I ask what kind of supplemental lighting you used?


----------



## johngalliano032

Fate said:


> how much would you love to own this lol








      its a Special car!!


----------



## johngalliano032

Aloicious said:


> Guinness Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got some great lighting for the model, do you mind if I ask what kind of supplemental lighting you used?
Click to expand...




oh my god, nice girl!!!!


----------



## robertwsimpson

Dealership Background by robertwsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## Geaux

2012 M3



Untitled by NOLA_2T, on Flickr


----------



## Pixal

May not be in the most glorious of conditions, but.. it's had it's day (


----------



## PNWSGM

Yes, I know it's dirty.


----------



## PNWSGM




----------



## AWphotographi

My recent stuff.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi




----------



## djim

Hi,
Here is my first picture im posting on here.
This is not my car.


----------



## djim




----------



## DrkSide

First post!  Pic I took at a local car show a couple weekends ago.  C&C welcome.


----------



## JustinL




----------



## javier

Don't ask


----------



## Sw1tchFX

I posted on this thread a couple years ago, but here's a recent one. (It's film, baby!) Contax 645 @ 80mm, f/2, Ektar 100 rated @ 50


----------



## javier

excellent, time to revive some of these old threads.


----------



## newb

PNWSGM said:


>



I recognize that track! Nice shot!


----------



## GrantH

Just a show coverage shot I liked a lot. Looks like the car is kind of jumping out of the image.






Here is one other from the same day that I thought was pretty good.


----------



## Alan92RTTT

DSC_4512 by alan92rttt, on Flickr
I've got to learn to use a slower shutter so the motion is not lost.


----------



## JustinL




----------



## Alan92RTTT




----------



## BlakKrauStudios

A couple shots from a shoot I did with a friend last year.


----------



## MaxJ

A couple of my brothers MX5 from the other day:




Rear by MaxCJ, on Flickr




Chris' 5 by MaxCJ, on Flickr

C+C welcomed as I'm fairly new to this!


----------



## SilliG

You can check more out at silli-g I have a full write up on the BMW 1M event plus tons more pictures.




DSC_1965 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_1981 by SilliG25, on Flickr






DSC_2108 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_2130 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_2144 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_2124 by SilliG25, on Flickr








DSC_2242 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_2326 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_2329 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_2353 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_2374 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_2382 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_2371 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_2345 by SilliG25, on Flickr


----------



## matt62485

lil 4x4 love


----------



## matt62485




----------



## greyelm




----------



## greyelm




----------



## greyelm




----------



## greyelm




----------



## greyelm




----------



## j_mejia17

These are from a car meet near chicago called Super Car Saturdays.  Real owners showing off their exotics, muscle, classic cars etc.  First time coming to one of these events but I really enjoyed it.  

Lambos:



DSC_2997 by j_mejia17, on Flickr



DSC_2964 by j_mejia17, on Flickr




DSC_2943 by j_mejia17, on Flickr


----------



## j_mejia17

continued...

Ferraris:



DSC_2944 by j_mejia17, on Flickr



DSC_2963 by j_mejia17, on Flickr



DSC_3004 by j_mejia17, on Flickr


----------



## j_mejia17

The germans: 



DSC_2924 by j_mejia17, on Flickr



DSC_2915 by j_mejia17, on Flickr



DSC_2911 by j_mejia17, on Flickr


----------



## j_mejia17

finally some american muscle:thumbup::



DSC_2890-2 by j_mejia17, on Flickr



DSC_2981 by j_mejia17, on Flickr



DSC_2951 by j_mejia17, on Flickr


----------



## Beav

Do Not Touch by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr




Chrome Bullet Front View by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr




BMWs by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr




Doorless by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr




Ginetta 22 by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## SilliG

DSC_2628 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_2650 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_2643 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_2600 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_2599 by SilliG25, on Flickr


----------



## SilliG

Spotted some nice STi's in the parking lot whn I went to get some milk. I just so happened to have my camera





DSC_2758 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_2762 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_2766 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_2770 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_2771 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_2773 by SilliG25, on Flickr


----------



## SilliG

DSC_2807 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_2743-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_2677 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_2713-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_2804 by SilliG25, on Flickr


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## SCraig

I'll play to ... These were taken at the NHRA Arizona Nationals in October, 2011.  There are more on This Page of my web site.  Most of them even show the entire car.  These are my personal favorites though.


----------



## Brinr

7_18_2012 Rad Rod Final 3 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Aloicious

thats a great shot Brinr, I like the supplemental lighting on the interior, did you have a remote speedlight in there?


----------



## R3d

Vauxhall Victor F Series by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Brinr

Aloicious said:


> thats a great shot Brinr, I like the supplemental lighting on the interior, did you have a remote speedlight in there?



Ha ha yup it was a fun shoot, my buddy built the ride in like 6 months out of literally NOTHING! It was cool to watch him build it. Ya I used a 430exii with a red gelly for the red glow on the inside then just composed a few shots without the gelly for the outer vehicle lighting. Pretty easy and only uses one flash!


----------



## Aloicious

Brinr said:


> Aloicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats a great shot Brinr, I like the supplemental lighting on the interior, did you have a remote speedlight in there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha yup it was a fun shoot, my buddy built the ride in like 6 months out of literally NOTHING! It was cool to watch him build it. Ya I used a 430exii with a red gelly for the red glow on the inside then just composed a few shots without the gelly for the outer vehicle lighting. Pretty easy and only uses one flash!
Click to expand...


thats cool, is he taking it to hot august nights? I'll be out there in reno covering it.


----------



## R3d

Mad Max Beetle by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Art Beetle by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Beetle by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Rusted by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Rusted Out by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Vauxhall Victor by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## irishguy0224

I wanna play tooooooo 

My car in the first three, the rest are my personal friends cars. 



IMG_8941 by K McGuckin, on Flickr



IMG_8857 by K McGuckin, on Flickr



IMG_9527 by K McGuckin, on Flickr

and now friends cars. 



IMG_9595 by K McGuckin, on Flickr



IMG_9578 by K McGuckin, on Flickr



IMG_9590 by K McGuckin, on Flickr



IMG_9592 by K McGuckin, on Flickr



IMG_9692 by K McGuckin, on Flickr



IMG_9672 by K McGuckin, on Flickr


----------



## Beav

That 350z and Audi are niiiice!!


----------



## irishguy0224

Thank you! They are incredibly clean cars


----------



## Brinr

Aloicious said:


> Brinr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aloicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats a great shot Brinr, I like the supplemental lighting on the interior, did you have a remote speedlight in there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha yup it was a fun shoot, my buddy built the ride in like 6 months out of literally NOTHING! It was cool to watch him build it. Ya I used a 430exii with a red gelly for the red glow on the inside then just composed a few shots without the gelly for the outer vehicle lighting. Pretty easy and only uses one flash!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats cool, is he taking it to hot august nights? I'll be out there in reno covering it.
Click to expand...


Aloicious, Yeah he will actually and so will I. Maybe I'll see you out clickin away. I'll probably be around snapping a few as well.


----------



## R3d

I don't think I've posted this in here.




Porsche Supercup - Tudor by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## SilliG

Here are some photos from the Boston Cars & Coffee meet from this weekend. Check out more pics and a full write up of the event at silli-g or Flickr: SilliG25's Photostream then LIKE the Facebook page at Silli-G | Facebook




DSC_2865 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_2872 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_2908 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_2931 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_2930 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_2934 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_2943 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_2971 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_2822 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_3016 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_3042 by SilliG25, on Flickr


----------



## Capeesh

At Mother Shiptons Cave ....


----------



## durhamskywriter

'68 Chevy Impala by durhamskywriter, on Flickr




1936 Chevrolet by durhamskywriter, on Flickr




hot red car by durhamskywriter, on Flickr


----------



## Alan92RTTT




----------



## 412 Burgh

MY 2005 Audi A6




AUDI by ZDiBeradin, on Flickr




Headlight by ZDiBeradin, on Flickr




Clean by ZDiBeradin, on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## Aloicious

Brinr said:


> Aloicious, Yeah he will actually and so will I. Maybe I'll see you out clickin away. I'll probably be around snapping a few as well.



Thats cool, I'll have to keep an eye out for it. maybe I'll see you out there.


----------



## Brinr

7_29_2012 Car Show 036 water by BrinR Photo, on Flickr


----------



## B15Chris

some recent shots from june/july
Clubloose East Coast Bash,Englishtown,nj




DSC_1200 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




DSC_1160 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




DSC_1106 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr





DSC_1074 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr

Fresh Meet Union,nj




DSC_0014 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0022 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0049 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0082 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0012 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## durhamskywriter

B15Chris said:


>



ziptie decorations&#8212;a little grade-school, but cool!


----------



## robertwsimpson

took a few today




XKRS Front by robertwsimpson, on Flickr



XKRS Back by robertwsimpson, on Flickr





Fisker Front by robertwsimpson, on Flickr



Fisker Back by robertwsimpson, on Flickr





DBS Front by robertwsimpson, on Flickr



DBS Rear by robertwsimpson, on Flickr





DBS Fisker XKRS 2 by robertwsimpson, on Flickr


And on the last one, I got a little more creative.



DBS Fisker XKRS by robertwsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## JustinL




----------



## psychoreo

What would you do differently with these? Cell phone shot a couple days apart.






View attachment 16261


----------



## robertwsimpson

I would use a camera instead of a cell phone.


----------



## psychoreo

robertwsimpson said:


> I would use a camera instead of a cell phone.



Baby steps... Baby steps...


----------



## The Barbarian

Chrysler Airflow.   From the 30s, an engineering and aesthetic tour de force.   Too modern for its time, it was a marketing failure.


----------



## yv0nne

I don't have spectacular photos ..but here's my custom built dune buggy, parked next to the world's largest fiddle. Oh, Cape Breton.


----------



## SilliG

DSC_3195-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_3221 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_3239 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_3295 by SilliG25, on Flickr



DSC_3321 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_3179-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr





DSC_3284 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_3282-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_3182 by SilliG25, on Flickr



DSC_3280-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr


----------



## sraab




----------



## XxTheZombiezxX

This is my truck.


My mom's big ol' Dodge


Not the greatest shot, but it's the front view of her dodge


Another of my truck


Tailgate of my Mom's


Wet tires. It was early.


----------



## irishguy0224

Horizon is off on almost all of those pics above. Keep working at it.


----------



## ronlane

Here's a picture that I took while we were out on the river with a group of friends.




IMG_3784 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## Farmclicker

An old car from the 1950's left to gracefully rot in the woods makes for a unique backdrop for a picnic basket, accompanying fruit and a pair of heels. As if reliving its youth, the pair of red heels lays across the trunk just as it probably had done to it in its glory days when young lovers snaked their was up back roads to do less than innocent things in an era of innocence.

Just something a bit different, I hope that it is okay. Delete this post if it is not moderators.

[IMG
]

 Lovers Lane by Plowpoints, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Jaemie

My old Bimmer. I miss her..


----------



## robertwsimpson

ronlane said:


> Here's a picture that I took while we were out on the river with a group of friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3784 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


Cool fenders.  I'll be in the mud tomorrow!


----------



## ronlane

robertwsimpson said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture that I took while we were out on the river with a group of friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3784 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Cool fenders. I'll be in the mud tomorrow!
Click to expand...



Thanks, that is a friends rig. Think about me when you're in the mud. I broke the day this was taken and haven't gotten it fixed yet.


----------



## jwol

Not my car! Photographed at a local Cars and Coffee.


----------



## djim

AP2 S2K by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




DC2 Type R by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




RX-7 by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## JustinL




----------



## NikonNinja89

Love the bug


----------



## exkalibur

Little bit of a fixer upper.....




Ford1 by exkaliburdigital, on Flickr


----------



## robertwsimpson

it'll buff out.


----------



## djim

Ferrari F430 by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




GT3 RS by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## JustinL

Hobbes said:


> I took this shot just for fun and the only reason why this car is in the picture is because I was trying to make it look like that I traveled back in time .




61 comet! awesome! Outside of photography for work I buy, restore, and sell classic cars. Here's my comet right after I pulled her out of a derelict barn where she sat for 35 years.









Only made that body style in 1961.


----------



## Aloicious

exkalibur said:


> Little bit of a fixer upper.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ford1 by exkaliburdigital, on Flickr



nice! thats a great image. it's a Ford Fairlane, probably a '58 (if anyone was wondering)...here's an image of one (although its a 2 door) that's all restored from when I was at one of the cruize nights at hot august nights earlier this month


----------



## omar98ls1

first post here  
My 98 LS1 camaro Z28. lots of mods on this one


----------



## GrantH

Having just a couple speedlites and no stands makes it pretty difficult to do anything useful, but I tried this morning right before a real storm came through for like 5 minutes (long enough for me to get home, of course). So, here it my attempt. Just a Yongnuo 550 ettl on ground at 45* or so. Power 3, ettl wouldn't send anthing out hardly, as per usual with this flash.


----------



## mikeschmeee

I snapped a few photos yesterday afternoon:


----------



## djim

Supra Dupra by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




ACR Viper by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee

Nothing special but I snapped a few photos at a local car show.

















^
I REALLY like those wheels. Does anyone know what they are? I don't know if these are OEM Porsche wheels.


----------



## djim

300C  by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




300C Poster Boy by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## djim

S14 with Metallic Purple Rims by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




E46 M3 by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Legacy Wagon by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## djim

Chevy Nova SS by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## silve225




----------



## djim

GC Impreza by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Impreza STi by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## DoryBreaux

Subi Forester somewhere in Idaho...


----------



## djim

Level`s Blue AP2 by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Smart Car Swag?? by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## FolkPhotography

Here is two of my most recent photos...

High-res #1:  In Pursuit | McLaren MP4-12C & Ferrari F40 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

High-res #2:  Highlight of the Nightlife | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Links to my portfolios & website:

Flickr: Folk|Photography's Photostream

500px / Gil Folk / Photos

Folk|Photography - Home

-Gil


----------



## toyztransporter

My grandmother's truck taken at my Mom's wedding!


----------



## Sublime1304

I forgot all about this thread. I've taken a lot of shots since the last time I posted. Here are some




CBP_0690 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




CBP_0645 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




CBP_9937-Edit by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




CBP_9563-Edit by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




CBP_9522-Edit by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




DSC_9171 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




CBP_0225 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




CBP_9336 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr


----------



## irishguy0224

My Car from today 2 by K McGuckin, on Flickr



My Car 3 by K McGuckin, on Flickr



My Car 5 by K McGuckin, on Flickr



My Car 5 by K McGuckin, on Flickr



'Merica. by K McGuckin, on Flickr


----------



## onehundredoctane

Tired of snapping pics of cars sitting still so I decided to try my hand at slower shutter speeds and following moving cars, my first attempts at this went well I believe.


----------



## 88redblaze

great shots everyone, I need to get out and get some new pictures, here's a few of mine, C&C welcome


----------



## Aloicious

88redblaze said:


> great shots everyone, I need to get out and get some new pictures, here's a few of mine, C&C welcome



Nice gmt800, I like the grinder pic


----------



## .SimO.

GF's stock Civic. Testing with CP.


----------



## 12sndsgood

JustinTC-20 by Square1 photography, on Flickr





JustinTC-15 by Square1 photography, on Flickr




JustinTC-6 by Square1 photography, on Flickr


----------



## SCraig

Shades of Gray ...


----------



## NMBPhotos

Some of my buddies truck


----------



## djim

Accord Coupe Sexy by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Proper Fit by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## grapnell

Camaro


----------



## NiKonNoob86

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## Beav

Wheres the rest? by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Beav

Scooby by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Left in a Field B&amp;W by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Abandoned Bel Air B&amp;W by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Derelict Bel Air B&amp;W by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Chevy Bel Air B&amp;W by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## NellsPhoto

I have a LOT of car photos, but I have to confess, when I take them, I don't think in terms of being "artsy".  I refer to them when I build a model, or they are just documentary.  I really should try and take a little extra time, get "artsy"!


----------



## NellsPhoto




----------



## Mot

I saw the picture of the Mustang in front of the New York skyline, then I continued scrolling and saw a picture of a Gallardo. I found it quite amusing because I've been working on this picture! (see below) It's only my second piece of 'proper' car photography and I'm reasonably pleased with how it turned out.

Just thought it was a fun coincidence, internet people will probably just think I'm stupid!


----------



## R3d

Mazdaspeed 3 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## SensePhoto

STi by Sense Photo, on Flickr




bmw by Sense Photo, on Flickr




Old School by Sense Photo, on Flickr




Drift by Sense Photo, on Flickr




Drag by Sense Photo, on Flickr




Italia by Sense Photo, on Flickr





Slammed by Sense Photo, on Flickr


----------



## gconnoyer

Ok time to whore some of my car stuff out....

My car...


----------



## gconnoyer

Track pictures...










































Thanks for looking. I hope I didn't bore the **** out of you!


----------



## newb

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## sactown024




----------



## NiKonNoob86




----------



## 12sndsgood

A couple recent shots.

1.)




Challenger-5 by Square1 photography, on Flickr

2.)




KendraFire-3 by Square1 photography, on Flickr

3.)




KendraFire-8 by Square1 photography, on Flickr

4.)




Streetlife 0042 by Square1 photography, on Flickr

5.)




Streetlife 0024 by Square1 photography, on Flickr

6.)




Streetlife 0064 by Square1 photography, on Flickr


----------



## gconnoyer

^Nice.

But who the hell would waste all of that money on a Sunfire? LMAO


----------



## 12sndsgood

gconnoyer said:


> ^Nice.
> 
> But who the hell would waste all of that money on a Sunfire? LMAO





I would


----------



## gconnoyer

..Oh... Hmmmm


----------



## 12sndsgood

was the wifes car and i started working on it and it started getting out of hand. started winning all my classes at shows but it wasn't good enough to just beating other j-body owners so i kept working on it to start winning best of show and win against every car at car shows. that and it was a good learning experience. I did most of the work myself. from the interior and audio to the air suspention to the motor swap and boost it was all built by my own hands. only thing i didnt do was paint it.


----------



## R3d

Forgot my battery charger and my full battery (of course) for today, so  this is all I have.  Battery problems are remedied, however, and I'll  have much more over the weekend.




Raikkonen  Practice 2 by  R3d Baron, on  Flickr




Glock  Practice 2 by  R3d Baron, on  Flickr




Vergne  Practice 2 by  R3d Baron, on  Flickr




Grosjean  Practice 2 by  R3d Baron, on  Flickr




Glock  Practice 2_2 by  R3d Baron, on  Flickr




Glock  Practice 2_3 by  R3d Baron, on  Flickr




Vergne  Practice 2_2 by  R3d Baron, on  Flickr




di  Resta Practice 2 by  R3d Baron, on  Flickr


----------



## irishguy0224

Old one i took:



Jasons S4 (re-edit) by K McGuckin, on Flickr

newer ones: 

1.



My Car from today 2 by K McGuckin, on Flickr
2.



My Car 3 by K McGuckin, on Flickr
3.



My Car 5 by K McGuckin, on Flickr
4.



My Car by K McGuckin, on Flickr


----------



## gconnoyer

First time shooting a drifting event, but luckily, some "skills" swapped over from shooting at the dragstrip.

Here's the full link to the gallery - http://gconnoyer.smugmug.com/GatewayMotorsportsPark/BROLEX-Drift-11172012/26598675_rGrtbL

And a couple previews.....













Sorry this one is kinda ****ty, its about a 150% crop from sitting down on turn 5


----------



## R3d

F1 photo dump!




1979 McLaren M-29 Arie Luyendyk by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Loren Beggs Pirelli GT3 Cup by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Tomy Drissi Pirelli GT3 Cup by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Darren Crystal Ferrari Challenge by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Ferrari Challenge Opening Lap by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Ricciardo Qualifying by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Alonso Qualifying by R3d Baron, on Flickr




1976 Tyrrell P34-7S by R3d Baron, on Flickr




DSC00910 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




DSC00789 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Petrov Practice 3 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Raikkonen &amp; Helicopter Practice 3 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Raikkonen Practice 3 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Webber Practice 3 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Raikkonen Practice 3 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




DSC00120-2 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Jean-Eric Vergne Practice 3 by R3d Baron, on Flickr

Full set here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sphillips5615/sets/72157632030741346/


----------



## gconnoyer

My buddy just traded his 10 second G8 in for a loowwwww mile Vette. 
It was a nice cloudy day and he wanted to get some pictures of it before he started modding it (visually)
As it sits now, it has a CAI, Longtubes, no cats, and a Z06 Catback. Went 11.46 @ 123.x this year on a 275 DR.

Also, white cars SUCK to shoot.


----------



## matthewo

gconnoyer said:


> My buddy just traded his 10 second G8 in for a loowwwww mile Vette.
> It was a nice cloudy day and he wanted to get some pictures of it before he started modding it (visually)
> As it sits now, it has a CAI, Longtubes, no cats, and a Z06 Catback. Went 11.46 @ 123.x this year on a 275 DR.
> 
> Also, white cars SUCK to shoot.



Shanes car


----------



## leeroix

fog1-BW by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## gconnoyer

matthewo said:


> Shanes car



LOL yes


----------



## matthewo

Im on g8board he posted these photos there


----------



## SensePhoto

Drift competition at Carlisle, PA.




Fearless Fun by Sense Photo, on Flickr


----------



## matthewo




----------



## TATTRAT

My car, prior to my now many mods, this was when it was basically stock. I like the shot.


----------



## STIC

...


----------



## STIC

...


----------



## ceeboy14

TATTRAT said:


> My car, prior to my now many mods, this was when it was basically stock. I like the shot.



Do you do the Dragon? I have an '04 S heavily modded and an '09 S moderately modded.


----------



## ceeboy14




----------



## B15Chris

some stuff from the last couple of months.canibeat fcf,fall nationals,a shoot with the 1,000th liker off my fb page,clubloose night moves and wed night drag racing,cruise night and honda day englishtown




Untitled by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr





Untitled by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




036 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




029 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




279 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




620 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

ceeboy14 said:


> TATTRAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> My car, prior to my now many mods, this was when it was basically stock. I like the shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you do the Dragon? I have an '04 S heavily modded and an '09 S moderately modded.
Click to expand...



Have not done the Dragon, though a large group of our local MINI Club DO attend every year, like a religion. I haven't been able to to some health issues, but, provided the world doesn't end on the 21st, I do plan on attending the 2014 Dragon. All of my affairs should be in order and I will be mended by then (I hope). 

nice to see some Miniacs on the board! Are you on NAM, or Motoring Alliance?

oh, an '03 R53, 15% supercharger pulley, upgraded ignition and plugs, Alta CAI, Alta Sporttune Exhaust, M7 Strut tower brace, Megan Short shifter. . .in the garage, new cam, H&R Springs, front splitter, and another 2 sets of rims and tires that I am undecided with. .. I did the S-lites on mine in a flatblack, but have some webspokes I want to do in a dark bronze. Plans are, next summer do the actual go fast parts. Thumper head, crank pulley, cam install, a tune and it should be quite fun after that. . . well, more fun, I love my MINI now, more power though is always more fun.

Here is how I'ili'i Ka'a (yes, my MINI has a name, as should every MINI owners MINI) sits more recently.  . .I have a black out grill on now though, and smoked lenses as well as LED side scuttles. . .


----------



## STIC

...


----------



## John27

Car?  Psh...



Took that with my iPhone last year, maybe if we get a warm day I'll detail it up and take some pics with the Canon.  It's got a few extras now that it didn't have then!  Well there, y'all gave me a challenge!

Here's the wifes:



Hers always gets the reactions, everyone loves that color!


----------



## STIC

...


----------



## John27

STIC said:


> Hey...a farting armchair...:lmao:



I don't get it?


----------



## runnah

STIC said:


> Hey...a farting armchair...:lmao:



Oh that's gooooood! :hail:


----------



## R3d

Few more from Austin I've just now gotten to.




DSC02786 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




DSC03033 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




DSC03261 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Vettel USGP Turn 12 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




de la Rosa USGP by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Glock USGP 2 B&amp;W by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## STIC

...


----------



## matthewo

FERRARI's   by Speedscene  Photography and Design, on Flickr




FERRARI  Brembo  by  Speedscene Photography and  Design, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

nice to see i have the same brake calipers as a 430 has, haha, well minus the ceramic rotors, which i dont think i would want to replace at probably $4000 a pair or so.


----------



## STIC

...


----------



## ceeboy14

1936 Replica Mercedes sitting in the Grand Promenade of the Allure of the Seas.


----------



## R-NAGE Photography

RJJ_5501rt2 by RJesnen Photography, on Flickr


Prob never seen a Honda Fit like this before.
This is a buddy of mines car. I like muscle cars myself but he has done a good job with this car IMO.


----------



## ceeboy14

R-NAGE Photography said:


> RJJ_5501rt2 by RJesnen Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Prob never seen a Honda Fit like this before.
> This is a buddy of mines car. I like muscle cars myself but he has done a good job with this car IMO.




Only in my rear view mirror as I blew on past them....:mrgreen:


----------



## BtRphotos

044-2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Nothing Crazy nice.. but then again I am a beginner at this


----------



## R3d

Dodge Challenger by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Mully

My son's Celica


----------



## spd

Saratoga by SPD speedscene photography and design, on Flickr





63 Chrome by SPD speedscene photography and design, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50

34 Pierce-Arrow


----------



## B15Chris

some new years shots from this week


----------



## TATTRAT

That is a LOT of rice s*** boxes, good lord. . . I thought the Chic-fil-a lots were bad down here! Nothing against the photography.


----------



## B15Chris

rice boxes ??? these are some of the nicer car some are in winter mode since its cold here on the east coast nothing ricey that I see


----------



## spd

I think the phrase ricer s**tbox is usually used by those with a big, slow tank to describe those annoying Japanese cars that out handle and out accelerate their own rides...

Here's a shot of my old "Ricer S**tbox", a fairly rare 1 of only 300 made that did 0-60 in 4.5 seconds and stuck to the road like it was on rails...(and that was in 100% stock trim too)...




STI Type RA Spec C rear by Speedscene Photography and Design, on Flickr


----------



## RobN185

A few BW car "portraits"

Citroen Picasso







Nissan x-trail






Renault


----------



## gconnoyer

I had one of my friends get in touch with me yesterday about taking pictures of his ZL1, I put up something on facebook around 3 looking for someones car to shoot and he ended up getting ahold of me around 6 so all we could do is a little night action. Brought the tripod with me and setup in a couple cool spots in downtown St. Louis.
Let me know what you think! And feel free to give any C&C

1)




2)




3)




4)



5)




6)


----------



## ratssass

good stuff,greg.I really like 1 & 5.Never been good at C&C,I'm more of a like/don't like kinda guy.I think they look fine.Good job.


----------



## ziggy84

#1#2#3#4#5
#6#7#8#9

Not sure if I edited them very good, but they looked good to me. c&C if you'd like, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## florotory

spd said:


> I think the phrase ricer s**tbox is usually used by those with a big, slow tank to describe those annoying Japanese cars that out handle and out accelerate their own rides...
> 
> Here's a shot of my old "Ricer S**tbox", a fairly rare 1 of only 300 made that did 0-60 in 4.5 seconds and stuck to the road like it was on rails...(and that was in 100% stock trim too)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STI Type RA Spec C rear by Speedscene Photography and Design, on Flickr


Nice Sti.  I love mine. I love cars but a lot of the car community are idiots that hate.


----------



## JustinL

A snowy night in the mountains


----------



## B15Chris

some current stuff


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Ferrari F40 by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tevo

Patrick's Scion by theofficialtevo, on Flickr



Slap Cannons by theofficialtevo, on Flickr



Patrick's Scion by theofficialtevo, on Flickr



Patrick's Scion by theofficialtevo, on Flickr


----------



## djim

Old School Love by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




American Muscle by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Legendary Ferrari F40 by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Drop Top Lambo by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## gconnoyer

Got my buddy to come out last night and help me with a little experiement. Turned out looking pretty awesome!


----------



## silve225

thats awesome shots with the fire


----------



## .SimO.

Did you set a blanket on fire and run around the vehicle? Not bad.


----------



## gconnoyer

Thanks guys.

I lit a tow strap on fire and held it up and walked it around the car


----------



## TATTRAT

BEfore I got started with any mods, my stock Cooper S







Before suspension work


----------



## djim

Here are a few more from the Canadian International Auto Show from Toronto




Drop Top Lambo Rear End by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Amuse Power House S2K by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Chevy Camaro ZL-1 by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




911 Carrera 4S Rear End by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Low Rider  by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Porsche Cayman by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Mini Cooper by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Mini Cooper by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Saw this Aventador in traffic the other day:




Aventador by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Spent a bunch of time in Donington, home of the F1 museum, a LOT of amazing old cars and photo ops there. THis was a day of trials for the lil ol midget cars, little, but still fast!
































Feel free to view the whole set here:
Donington Raceway, U.K. - a set on Flickr


----------



## Avphotography

A shoot of my buddys evo. images looked so much sharper before i resized them. any tips on resizing guys? any who onto the photos




IMG_4446 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr




IMG_4491 copy by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr




IMG_4487 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr


and an action shot... awd launch 




IMG_4476 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Angelo.

Cool topic


----------



## Rick50




----------



## Angelo.

Here's my contribution. Still learning


----------



## R3d

Stumbled on these Argentine Touring Cars on a weekend trip to Argentina for a wedding.  Everywhere except the infield was free!





DSC01088 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





DSC01132 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





DSC01204-2 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





DSC01270 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





DSC01386 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





DSC01467 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





DSC01483-3 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





DSC01553 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





DSC01558 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





DSC01695 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





DSC01803 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





DSC02180 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## djim

A few shot from Canadian International Auto Show and MegaSpeed Custom Car Show




Aston Martin DBS by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr






BMW M5 E60 by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




AMS Aston Martin by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Orange Gallardo by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Ferrari Love by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Rick50

Willys


----------



## djim

Chevy Impala Lowrider by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Merc SLS by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Mini Trucks by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## B15Chris

some shots I have taken over the last couple of months


----------



## dangerita




----------



## Nophix

gconnoyer said:


> Got my buddy to come out last night and help me with a little experiement. Turned out looking pretty awesome!



That is some amazing work! The effect is stunning.


----------



## Coopix

IMG_6542 by Coopix, on Flickr




IMG_6544 by Coopix, on Flickr




IMG_6584 by Coopix, on Flickr

buddies walking around with my steering wheel haha



IMG_6598 by Coopix, on Flickr




IMG_6615 by Coopix, on Flickr




IMG_6622 by Coopix, on Flickr




IMG_6695 by Coopix, on Flickr




IMG_6700 by Coopix, on Flickr




IMG_6709 by Coopix, on Flickr




IMG_6710 by Coopix, on Flickr




IMG_6716 by Coopix, on Flickr




IMG_6722 by Coopix, on Flickr




IMG_6760 by Coopix, on Flickr




IMG_6785 by Coopix, on Flickr

this is my car.



IMG_6806 by Coopix, on Flickr

and this is a freind of mine's car. 



IMG_6815 by Coopix, on Flickr


and here are some from a month ago. 



IMG_5621 by Coopix, on Flickr




IMG_5608 by Coopix, on Flickr




IMG_5605 by Coopix, on Flickr




IMG_5604 by Coopix, on Flickr




IMG_5594 by Coopix, on Flickr




IMG_5589 by Coopix, on Flickr




IMG_5576 by Coopix, on Flickr

thanks for looking.


----------



## Nophix

Stole the wife's camera and went to play with my Formula. The car looks much better with the black Speedline wheels I have for it, but there is still some small amounts of salt remaining. Car is only out because I had no choice, daily driver died.


----------



## R3d

Stumbled upon an interesting parking lot in Houston last weekend:




DSC02386 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




DSC02401 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




DSC02409 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




DSC02418 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




DSC02421 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




DSC02423 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Nixoncarps

Few pics of my mk4 golf


----------



## Effenbee

what do you guys think about these?

sony a330
Minolta AF 50mm 1.8
Circular polarizer

1/200/1.7ISO 100



2004 Forester XS by EffenBee's Photo, on Flickr


1/1000/1.7ISO 400



2004 Forester XS by EffenBee's Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Tailgunner

I'm still waiting on my Nikon D3100 but here is some point and shoot pocket camera pics of my vehicles. 


2010 F150 Ford SVT Raptor:











2003 F150 Harley Edition (Supercharged):







Cadilac Ranch Amarilo Texas:


----------



## Rick50

1935 Auburn Boattail Speedster


----------



## B15Chris

recent shots I took 











my sentra yes I have another sentra this one was my moms car that I took ownership of after she passed away last year.I sold my 06 one last September after the final payment was made this will be a memorial car to be completed b4 the OCMD weekend by the start of june.


----------



## ronlane

Tailgunner, love the raptor. I've been seeing a white one coming and going the same time as I go to work. Nice.


----------



## Tailgunner

ronlane said:


> Tailgunner, love the raptor. I've been seeing a white one coming and going the same time as I go to work. Nice.



Thanks, 

I've had it for years and it never gets old!


----------



## jeph

A late night garage shoot from a while back.


----------



## gconnoyer

I was finishing putting my new motor back together this weekend and took a little break to take some pictures.
I love how this one came out in B&W


----------



## John1964

The Auburn is beautiful..........

This is my MGTF.


----------



## SensePhoto

I like it when i get to shoot exotics/rare ones. Makes me feel like a pro lol




Viper by Sense Photo, on Flickr




Picture-1.jpg by Sense Photo, on Flickr




Picture-4.jpg by Sense Photo, on Flickr




Picture-3.jpg by Sense Photo, on Flickr




Picture-5.jpg by Sense Photo, on Flickr




Picture-2.jpg by Sense Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50

1954 Nash-Healey LeMans Coupe
1 of 96 built. In Line 6


----------



## R3d

Austin 400 Pirelli World Challenge by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pirelli World Challenge by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pirelli World Challenge by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pirelli World Challenge by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pirelli World Challenge by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pirelli World Challenge by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pirelli World Challenge by R3d Baron, on Flickr

Australian V8 Supercars still to come!


----------



## boomer

^^^ Nice panning! I am not having the best luck with panning this weekend. I will post some more panning ones soon. I forgot my laptop charger this weekend 

These are the only ones I've uploaded so far.




DSC_7264 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




DSC_7202 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




D70_8475 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




D70_8448 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




DSC_7199 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




DSC_7142 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




DSC_7109 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Thanks!  Your pit walk shots are great!


----------



## timputtick

Taken today


----------



## R3d

Nice shot, Tim.

These will round out Friday's Turn 1 action:




Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Outside of one of my units in NW, DC. I have to say, the R8 is one of my faves as far as newer sports cars go, just a fine looking ride, I haven't seen too many with the same color side panel:


----------



## R3d

Here's mine!





DSC01096 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Pinstriped by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Pinstriped by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Fuzzy Dice by R3d Baron, on Flickr




AMG CLK 64 Black Series by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## SensePhoto

Picture-8.jpg by Sense Photo, on Flickr




Picture-7.jpg by Sense Photo, on Flickr




Picture-6.jpg by Sense Photo, on Flickr




Picture-5.jpg by Sense Photo, on Flickr




Picture-4.jpg by Sense Photo, on Flickr




Picture-3.jpg by Sense Photo, on Flickr




Picture-2.jpg by Sense Photo, on Flickr




Picture-1.jpg by Sense Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Tailgunner




----------



## Rick50

1940 Chevrolet - Special Deluxe. $659 new.


----------



## djim

CSCS (Canadian Sports Compact Series) Round 1 





S14 Vs. S14 by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Supra  by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Teknotic EK9 by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyJinx




----------



## BBJordo

Usually not a fan of HDR, but those look terrific!

I posted some of these images in the General section, but I'll post em here too. 




Red_black2 by Jordan Medic, on Flickr




IMG_4992 by Jordan Medic, on Flickr





IMG_4952(2) by Jordan Medic, on Flickr




IMG_4936 by Jordan Medic, on Flickr




IMG_5098 by Jordan Medic, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyJinx

BBJordo said:


> Usually not a fan of HDR, but those look terrific!



I'm not sure if you were speaking to me. If so, thanks! Either way, yours look really nice - I particularly like #1 and #5.


----------



## Rick50

Thirty-Seven


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack

Here's a set from yesterday, trying my hand at panning.


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack

My favorite shot of the day:





Maybe second fav:










I wish this was just a little sharper, hard at 1/40sec.





same with this: 1/50sec


----------



## Braineack

Lemons action:




















Sell the Kids first:


----------



## djim

Here are a few from a pass track day




Drifting Nissan by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




2 Nissan battling it out by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




300ZX Vs. S13 by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




S13 Silvia by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Division R EK by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Teknotic EK9 by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




S14 Vs. S14 by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Supra  by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyJinx

A couple more I shot tonight. I bought a new tripod this week so now I can get lower and get some shots I've been wanting to get.

1.

2.


----------



## TATTRAT

Most people hate it, but I LOVE the front end lift on some of the original drag/track cars. your technique, HDR/tone mapping, on em is pretty nice as well. It's bright, but not cartoony. Clouds over the Chevy are stunning...and the Bel Air isn't too bad either. If I owned that Impala, I would be a happy man, but I would reduce the camber. . . not sure what it is riding on, but LOVE the color.


----------



## jeroen




----------



## TimothyJinx

TATTRAT said:


> Most people hate it, but I LOVE the front end lift on some of the original drag/track cars. your technique, HDR/tone mapping, on em is pretty nice as well. It's bright, but not cartoony. Clouds over the Chevy are stunning...and the Bel Air isn't too bad either. If I owned that Impala, I would be a happy man, but I would reduce the camber. . . not sure what it is riding on, but LOVE the color.



Thanks! My first HDR cars were quite cartoony but I keep working on it and I'm trying to get better. These are the first shot with my new tripod which is much more stable so I think I got sharper images to begin with. I was thinking of skipping the show last night but when I saw those beautiful clouds in the sky I knew I had to get some pics!


----------



## boomer

Here are a few pictures from last night. They were all taken with my 85mm f1.4. My car is the white Pontiac G8 GT 




JBP_9495 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




JBP_9499 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




JBP_9483 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




JBP_9478 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




JBP_9475 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




JBP_9491 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




JBP_9466 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyJinx

Here is one I got this morning at yet another car show.


----------



## Braineack

what sort of lighting, boomer?


----------



## 12sndsgood

Couple of recent ones from me.

1. 


HallXB-4 by Square1 photography, on Flickr

2. 


HallXB-17 by Square1 photography, on Flickr

3. 


28ford-candy-1 by Square1 photography, on Flickr

4. 


28ford-candy-2 by Square1 photography, on Flickr


----------



## bhop

AWD HIGH by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## boomer

Braineack said:


> what sort of lighting, boomer?



It was actually all natural lighting from the parking garage lights. BUT, these lights were much cooler than normal. I believe my white balance was around 4700-4800K. I need to be at like 2400K in some parking garages (which I hate lights that are that orange). Also, when placing the cars, I put them between lights. When they are right next to or directly under the garage lights, there were pretty bad hot spots in the cars. Positioning them in the right spot made a huge difference.


----------



## 12sndsgood

agreed with the positioning in garages boomer. gotta really look at where those lights are and place the car accordingly.


----------



## MOREGONE

boomer said:


> Here are a few pictures from last night. They were all taken with my 85mm f1.4. My car is the white Pontiac G8 GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBP_9495 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




Is that ASU's new parking lot? Looks familiar. Good to see another AZ local on the forums.


----------



## boomer

MOREGONE said:


> Is that ASU's new parking lot? Looks familiar. Good to see another AZ local on the forums.



Yup! One of the ASU garages


----------



## djim

Quick shoot for a few friends with some Camaros




81 Camaro by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




69 Camaro by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




2012 Bumble Bee by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## DragonHeart




----------



## DragonHeart




----------



## DragonHeart




----------



## ffarl

pursuer said:


>


I would love a print of this for my office!


----------



## Indofred

Believe it or not, this rust heap is still in use on public roads.


----------



## Indofred

Does automotive include motorcycles?


----------



## Takeda

Lexus IS F

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8


----------



## NMBPhotos

A few from a Cuda I shot 




_DSC3755 by NmbPhotos, on Flickr




_DSC3758 by NmbPhotos, on Flickr




_DSC3760 by NmbPhotos, on Flickr




_DSC3804 by NmbPhotos, on Flickr




_DSC3882 by NmbPhotos, on Flickr




DSC_0004 by NmbPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## ShaneF

Like the pictures LOVE the Plymouth, 73?  tell me it has the 360 in it...   

Thanks for sharing these


----------



## TimothyJinx




----------



## vandy1821

Here is a 32 Deuce Coupe I shot.


----------



## silve225

just a few rolling shots. I have been learning how to these shots


----------



## xxWesxx

mine


----------



## mrbadwrench

Im new here... but heres some of my fav car shots ive done..




DSC_0181 by stenersonsize, on Flickr




DSC_0150 by stenersonsize, on Flickr




DSC_0003 by stenersonsize, on Flickr




DSC_0102 by stenersonsize, on Flickr




DSC_0116 by stenersonsize, on Flickr




DSC_0095-22 by stenersonsize, on Flickr




DSC_0011-5 by stenersonsize, on Flickr

Just a few examples..


----------



## SLPhotography




----------



## SLPhotography




----------



## SLPhotography




----------



## DragonHeart




----------



## evolution13

300zx 1 by Sheldon Hunt Evolution Photos, on Flickr




Xt rock by Sheldon Hunt Evolution Photos, on Flickr


----------



## ewick

[/URL] Sepia! by EricJimenezPhoto, on Flickr[/IMG]






[/URL] DSC_0237 by EricJimenezPhoto, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## SLPhotography




----------



## SLPhotography




----------



## SLPhotography




----------



## Braineack

I feel like you're pushing the saturation and calrity too far with most of these.

I like the ferrari intake; the rest are your typical snapshots from a car show.


----------



## CarAudiophile




----------



## NMBPhotos

a few from an alms race




_DSC5109 by NmbPhotos, on Flickr




_DSC4853 by NmbPhotos, on Flickr




_DSC5149 by NmbPhotos, on Flickr




_DSC4755 by NmbPhotos, on Flickr




_DSC5140 by NmbPhotos, on Flickr




_DSC4747 by NmbPhotos, on Flickr




_DSC5183 by NmbPhotos, on Flickr




_DSC4850 by NmbPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## Joeywhat

Here's some I took at the Woodward Dream Cruise. I took these all with my phone (Droid Razr MAXX HD), which I'm not entirely impressed by. Wish I had taken my "real" camera, but oh well. Didn't do much to these in Photoshop, I don't know how to use it well enough and typically just end up ruining things. I'm not a pro, so any criticism to improve the shots would be very welcome.

Supercharged Vista Cruiser





Lingenfelter Vette (old school body style on new Corvette chassis and powertrain)





327 motor from Vette


----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## Braineack

the lens distortion bothers me on this shot.  Also I dont like how the pass headlight housing is yellowed.   How do you like those projector lenses btw?


----------



## R3d




----------



## boomer

A few from yesterday  I slightly mutted the orange for a different look. I think they came out pretty good! AH! It's 3 AM, I'm going to bed!!!!!!! 





JBP_1439 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr





JBP_1476 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr





JBP_1495 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## sashbar




----------



## Rick50




----------



## minicoop1985

These are SO not as awesome as an ALMS race (DELTAWING FTW), but here's my best attempts with my car (Focus) and wife's (Mini). Please excuse the close crops on the Focus. There's a good reason they're cropped that way...  These were all taken in about March of 2012. BTW, Sashbar, awesome Chili Red hardtop.




DSC02982 by longm1985, on Flickr




DSC03002 by longm1985, on Flickr




DSC03004 by longm1985, on Flickr




DSC02941 by longm1985, on Flickr

I have no idea what caused the little Phoenix in front of the car on this one, but it's kinda cool, so I left it. Oh, and I don't know how to edit THAT out.




DSC02945 by longm1985, on Flickr

Boring angle, I know, but made for a decent landscape.




DSC02947 by longm1985, on Flickr




DSC02949 by longm1985, on Flickr

This one's my favorite.




DSC02971 by longm1985, on Flickr


Feel free to C&C. In fact, any is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Rick50




----------



## Dark5ide

classic car show


----------



## MartinCrabtree




----------



## limr

Speaking of vintage:


----------



## Rick50




----------



## dsiglin

I tested out long exposures and LED lights a week or so ago, got some cool results.


----------



## Tailgunner




----------



## Raceshot

BMW i8 at IAA Frankfurt


----------



## spang1mw




----------



## Adamlwells408

This is my very first post on the forums haha, but this is mine!


----------



## Dark5ide




----------



## DragonHeart

SlidingIntoTheSunset-3478 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr



SlidingIntoTheSunset-3437 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr



SlidingIntoTheSunset-3406 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## R3d




----------



## 90foxbox

Here's a few of my photos. Not gonna embed them all from my phone. So follow the link back to my flickr or check out our Facebook page to see the photos posted there.

Facebook.com/PlastiDipisNOTamod




IMG_2132 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr




IMG_2131 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr




IMG_2101 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr




IMG_1993 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr




IMG_1999 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr




IMG_2069 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr




IMG_2084 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr




IMG_2082 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr

These were from the first annual NoWo (Northern Worthersee) car show in Frankenmuth Michigan.


----------



## d1984

my 540i


----------



## Shipman

DSC_00201 by mshipman89, on Flickr



DSC_0057 by mshipman89, on Flickr



DSC_0045 by mshipman89, on Flickr


----------



## lambertpix

90foxbox said:


> Here's a few of my photos. ...
> These were from the first annual NoWo (Northern Worthersee) car show in Frankenmuth Michigan.



Nice -- sorry I missed it.  I saw some other photos from NoWo and recognized the cars....lol.  I'll look you up on flickr.


----------



## lambertpix

Keep calm and carry your right front:







Can't get enough of the old Gulf livery:


----------



## griffin86

First time doing automotive photography.


----------



## 90foxbox

IMG_2170 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr




IMG_2171 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr




IMG_2181 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr




IMG_2184 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr


----------



## djim

Black S2K on Black Works by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




M3 doing what it does best by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Porsche 934 by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaneme

these are a little old, im workiong on getting back into it very soon


----------



## 480sparky

Went to a car show this summer.  With the cars parked side-by-side it was impossible to get any decent shots of an entire car.  So I concentrated on the details instead.


----------



## ABfilms




----------



## ABfilms

Made this one today!


----------



## Ron Evers

Birthday present from our daughter.


----------



## jonathaneme

ha^, but i really do hope shes ok. i laugh that you posted it, not that it happened




365-32 by JonathanEme, on Flickr



365-26 by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

jonathaneme said:


> ha^, but i really do hope shes ok. i laugh that you posted it, not that it happened



Hot day & her car did not have AC & she was to take a 4 hour drive, so my wife let her take one of ours.  Ran into the back of a truck about 2 hours out but the airbags did not deploy & she drove it home.  She was not hurt.  My insurance went up but hers did not.  :x


----------



## JAFO28

Wanted to take some after shots of my truck, just put a lift on it, but the snow got in the way.


----------



## TKD

A few from the Chicago Auto Show earlier in the year.


----------



## jonathaneme

365-37 by JonathanEme, on Flickr



365-36 by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## 90foxbox

IMG_2026 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr


----------



## spang1mw

One I took at a car show this past fall.


----------



## Shipman

8004497938_110724e1dd_c by mshipman89, on Flickr


----------



## KyleG




----------



## thediabolical1

I shot this one not too long ago...






Lots of really great photos in this thread!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 90foxbox

Here's a couple more favorites from this past summer.




IMG_1572 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr




IMG_2131 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr


----------



## HitenNainaney

Here's one I just posted on TPF


----------



## Shipman

DSC_0057 by mshipman89, on Flickr



DSC_0042-2 by mshipman89, on Flickr


----------



## ShootRaw

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/83727240@N03/10953509654/]





[/url]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/83727240@N03/10953361365/]





[/url]


----------



## vipgraphx

HUMMER H2 NEX 6 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## ABfilms

pretty happy about these two


----------



## midgeman

DC5 Integra Type-R by ImidgeryByKMidgett, on Flickr


----------



## ABfilms

oh my god, that dc5 is beautiful!


----------



## Patrickktown




----------



## jonathaneme

dave bimmer by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## SensePhoto




----------



## yahgiggle




----------



## jonathaneme

viper-laguna by JonathanEme, on Flickr



r35-laguna by JonathanEme, on Flickr



r32-laguna-2 by JonathanEme, on Flickr



porsche collage by JonathanEme, on Flickr



porche-laguna by JonathanEme, on Flickr



c6 vette-laguna by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## Sharkbait0708

Eightball Walker said:


> My favorite subject!  All these shots were taken not very long after I got into photography, I maybe had my camera for a month, but I did my best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pride of the south......the General Lee...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's sooo much more, but I've put enough in this thread...



Very nice for only having your camera for a month!  I've been enjoying taking picks of my hubbys truck lately!


----------



## Sventek

A few from me, taken a few years ago at an annual event here called Motorvation.


----------



## Sharkbait0708

This is a great photo!  How did you get the blurry background with the focused truck?


----------



## Sharkbait0708

Patrice said:


> This is no masterpiece of a photograph, but also no worse than some.
> 
> One of my trucks in the driveway.



Where are you at to have that much snow!!!


----------



## jonathaneme

Sharkbait0708 said:


> This is a great photo!  How did you get the blurry background with the focused truck?




its called panning. you pace the car with your lens/camera. i set my aperture to f/8, and my shutter to my guess of what the vehicles speed is. not my picture but i logged on so im answering haha.


----------



## Sventek

Yes, but I think that one has artificial blur.


----------



## Sharkbait0708

its called panning. you pace the car with your lens/camera. i set my aperture to f/8, and my shutter to my guess of what the vehicles speed is. not my picture but i logged on so im answering haha.[/QUOTE]

Thanks!


----------



## midgeman

Sventek said:


> Yes, but I think that one has artificial blur.



Agreed. You can see ghosting around the edges of the car.


----------



## Tom23

Golf Mk5 GTI by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr




Fi&#263;o by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr




Corrado R32 / Lupo W12 by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr




Aventador by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr




Aventador Front by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr




Bagged Merc by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## jbg16

Ill play!


----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## CaboWabo




----------



## AlexMoon

IMG_3697 by alex.moon111, on Flickr


----------



## Trblmkr

Here's a few pictures of my car taken within a few weeks of purchase.


----------



## jonathaneme

randys 67 camaro-2 by JonathanEme, on Flickr



randys 67 camaro-5 by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaneme

this thread isnt popular i guess...




GT-R preparing for takeoff by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## Tailgunner




----------



## 90foxbox

IMG_2307 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr




IMG_2328 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr




IMG_2368 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr




IMG_2361 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

The ecoboost truck turned out great.


----------



## bribrius

here is a horrible photo of a horrible night with my truck ten years ago......:mrgreen:
It broke. Rear differential failure i pulled out lots of metal shards...and junked the ujoints.... It was down a week later again for popping a brakeline.....Then down again for blowing the front differential....
View attachment 65354
i still have the truck, but it doesn't see much use anymore kind of a backup. It is still pushing snow though on occasion..


----------



## Rick50

1936 Bugatti


----------



## BillM

Another 6 weeks or so I'll get it out of the garage and take a decent photo of it.


----------



## BillM

And this is for daily driving


----------



## ABfilms




----------



## acparsons

How are these ones?


----------



## DPHS

2 of my cars 
range rover on 22''






and my oldest alfa romeo giulia gt2000


----------



## Rick50




----------



## leeroix

^ what is the story behind that?


----------



## Rick50

leeroix said:


> ^ what is the story behind that?



[h=2]1925 Bugatti _Type 27 Brescia Torpedo_[/h]The car spent73 years at the bottom of Lake Maggiore in Ascona, Switzerland.

At the Mullin Automotive Museum - Oxnard, CA

Car 10: 1925 Bugatti Type 27 Brescia Torpedo - Mullin Automotive Museum: Celebrating the Art Deco Movement


----------



## boomer

Some pictures of my friends new CTS-V from a few weeks ago.





JB2_2790 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




JB2_2791 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




JB2_2810 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




JB2_2821 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




JB2_2825 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




JB2_2869 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## 90foxbox

I shouldn't have shot it so wide open,  oh well.


----------



## v4forlife

Porsche GT3RS white by Wil Collins, on Flickr




Porsche GT3RS by Wil Collins, on Flickr




Celica VVTi 140 B+W by Wil Collins, on Flickr




Celica VVTi 140 by Wil Collins, on Flickr


----------



## 90foxbox




----------



## 90foxbox

IMG_2536-2 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr




IMG_2554 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr




IMG_2563 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr




IMG_2540 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr


----------



## StefanCo

Rick50 said:


> leeroix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ what is the story behind that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1925 Bugatti Type 27 Brescia Torpedo*
> 
> The car spent73 years at the bottom of Lake Maggiore in Ascona, Switzerland.
> 
> At the Mullin Automotive Museum - Oxnard, CA
> 
> Car 10: 1925 Bugatti Type 27 Brescia Torpedo - Mullin Automotive Museum: Celebrating the Art Deco Movement
Click to expand...


Is that the really rare one they managed to sell for a ridiculous amount of $$$?


----------



## scotts2014se




----------



## djim

Here are some photos from the Canadian International Auto Show in Toronto last week. 




Mclaren P1 by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Ferrari FF by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Maserati Ghibli by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Lamborghini Aventador by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Lexus LS-LC by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Jaguar XJR by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## harishu

One of the cars from Kuwait that participated in the GulfRun, Bahrain.  ( GulfRun | GulfRun ) 
More about the car ( KTM X-Bow GT - Model Info )


----------



## d1984

took some pics of my car in the santa cruz mountains today




P3060123 by davno22, on Flickr




P3060181 by davno22, on Flickr




P3060140 by davno22, on Flickr




P3060113 by davno22, on Flickr




bw-3060189 by davno22, on Flickr




bw-3060180 by davno22, on Flickr




bw-3060125 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## BobaPhil

Hopefully I won't get flamed down here, but I'm not a car person...this is my little 'get around'. 



It's a Suzuki GSXR K4 1000, or Suzanna as I call her.


----------



## Shipman

Some of my latest.




DSC_0038 by mshipman89, on Flickr



IMG_4291 by mshipman89, on Flickr



DSC_0275 by mshipman89, on Flickr



DSC_0219 by mshipman89, on Flickr



DSC_0106 by mshipman89, on Flickr



DSC_0069 by mshipman89, on Flickr



DSC_0055 by mshipman89, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50

A couple of Franklins from the 30's:


----------



## 90foxbox

IMG_3337 by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr

Cone Down!


----------



## 90foxbox

1967 Cadillac Calais.




sepia by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr




sepia (3) by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr




sepia (2) by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr

Added a sepia tone (first time adding a tone like this) to these to give it a slight vintage look.


----------



## jonathaneme

turbo brake caliper by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaneme

90foxbox said:


> 1967 Cadillac Calais.
> 
> Added a sepia tone (first time adding a tone like this) to these to give it a slight vintage look.




im not going to edit your pic, but add some grain, and it would totally capture that look.


Turn A New Photo Into An Old Photo With Photoshop


----------



## Msteelio91

I spent way too long looking through all these pictures... You guys have some seriously sweet rides. 

This was my toy: 2002 Mustang GT built for sideways 



02 Mustang GT



02 Mustang GT



02 Mustang GT

And my other toy: 2012 Kawasaki Ninja 650



Ninja



Ninja


----------



## d1984

P4140300 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## Msteelio91

Nice bimmer


----------



## TheNevadanStig

carmid by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr


----------



## 90foxbox

Drew's Liquid by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr




chelseas side shot by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr


----------



## agp

Lots of wonderful cars here!


----------



## 90foxbox

My MPG mobile by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr


----------



## davedyer

Monster.  Scanned print.


----------



## minicoop1985

Focus Pocus by longm1985, on Flickr

Why dirty? Because RALLY KARwannabe


----------



## 90foxbox

Tom &amp; his 67' Cadillac by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr




IMG_4022 by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr

I thought this one was funny.



IMG_4178 by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr


----------



## colnago1331

*2014 Mazda 6 Touring MT*


----------



## liquorboxracing

32 Studebaker Rockne



32 Rockne-18 by liquorboxracing, on Flickr



32 Rockne-20 by liquorboxracing, on Flickr



32 Rockne-20 by liquorboxracing, on Flickr



32 Rockne-1 by liquorboxracing, on Flickr


----------



## djim

Here are some new shots



Lexus IS Turbo by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr



Can Jam Impreza by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr



GT-R33 by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr



Supra Front Angle by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW




----------



## minicoop1985

Maser by longm1985, on Flickr



IMG_6463 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## webestang64




----------



## W.Fovall

i don't normally shoot cars but i was bored today waiting for someone to come meet me that may want to buy this car and had my camera on the seat so here... 


SLS


SLS Front


----------



## d1984

picked up a new beater



P6040041 by davno22, on Flickr




P6040048 by davno22, on Flickr




P6040055 by davno22, on Flickr




P6040050 by davno22, on Flickr




P6040067 by davno22, on Flickr




P6040027 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## scotts2014se




----------



## Rick50




----------



## jonathaneme

ernies 2002 z06 front by JonathanEme, on Flickr


ernies 2002 z06 rear by JonathanEme, on Flickr


ls6, worth envying by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Focus on the Lake by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

I TRIED light painting a whole car last night. Shot the photo, then learned how I can use bulb mode with a remote...... :facepalm:



Light painting study-car by longm1985, on Flickr

Then I had tried painting it in this scene, but it wasn't working, so I went with the available light. Other than the fact that the car's a bit grey (that was a compromise, unfortunately), I kinda like it.



Downtown Focus by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

The night after the light painting fiasco up there, I tried it again, only this time on my wife's car. No more cars with black roofs, I've decided.



Beep beep by longm1985, on Flickr

Not perfect, but far better. More work to do-I will get this, I swear.

Edit: the hair looking thing is a plane.


----------



## leeroix

Rear shot from an earlier group posted.


STi by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## lambertpix

Lord Vader, your car is ready.


IMG_0255_HDR.jpg by lambertpix, on Flickr



IMG_0234_HDR.jpg by lambertpix, on Flickr

Also pretty sweet:


IMG_0267_HDR.jpg by lambertpix, on Flickr


----------



## leeroix

^There is a place in my town called Hall Fabrication that restores AC cobras. They have the biggest collection of originals in the world. (several well over a million dollars) Im due for a shoot there in the near future.


----------



## lambertpix

leeroix said:


> ^There is a place in my town called Hall Fabrication that restores AC cobras. They have the biggest collection of originals in the world. (several well over a million dollars) Im due for a shoot there in the near future.



Very nice.  There's a show here in town this weekend -- lots of replicas, but beautiful cars all the same.  I'll be doing my best to burn up my memory cards on 'em.


----------



## scotts2014se




----------



## exkalibur

_MG_2604 by exkaliburdigital, on Flickr




_MG_2625 by exkaliburdigital, on Flickr




_MG_2628 by exkaliburdigital, on Flickr


----------



## CAP

Mines not done yet.


----------



## Jeegz




----------



## jonathaneme

gearset by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Much improved light painting. Still need practice but drastically better.



Light painting study, Car, 5 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

It's a toy. Why not... 



A man can dream by longm1985, on Flickr

Spotted this bad boy today.



Spotted 930 SC by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## lambertpix

Speaking of 930's, here's one with a Chevy V8 in the back:


IMG_8448.jpg by lambertpix, on Flickr



IMG_8378_HDR.jpg by lambertpix, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

I believe I can flyyyy by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## 90foxbox

Shot my buddies Evo yesterday. First time using my lights to shoot a car.




IMG_5920-3 by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr




IMG_5926 by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr




IMG_5937 by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr




IMG_5938 by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr




IMG_5942 by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr


----------



## W.Fovall

Went up the mountain today and thought I would see what a HDR would look like at the top.. this is the result.


----------



## W.Fovall




----------



## minicoop1985

Hard at work by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaneme

pte 6766 billet wheel by JonathanEme, on Flickr


gearset trio by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## scotts2014se




----------



## boomer

Sweet C7 Vette I shot last weekend 



Cordes C7 (1 of 15) by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr



Cordes C7 (2 of 15) by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr



Cordes C7 (4 of 15) by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr



Cordes C7 (7 of 15) by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr



Cordes C7 (9 of 15) by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr



Cordes C7 (12 of 15) by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr



Cordes C7 (13 of 15) by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

scotts2014se said:


> View attachment 78320



you getting into CGI now?


----------



## scotts2014se

Braineack said:


> scotts2014se said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you getting into CGI now?
Click to expand...


Nah. Just playing with the sliders in camera raw.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## minicoop1985

XKRS-GT by longm1985, on Flickr

Jaguar XKR-S GT at a local dealership. 1 of 25 in the US. Shot on TMax 400, developed in D76, because I'm a masochist apparently. Not perfect, but the absolute best shot I could have pulled off in that circumstance.


----------



## djim

From a local car show shot a month back!
Hope you guys like them.



Satin White NSX by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr



Porsche Turbo by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Shot a Cobra today. Not a kit or continuation-a real 289 ci car. CSX 25xx



Cobra interior by longm1985, on Flickr



Ancestry by longm1985, on Flickr

Just happened to be a Ford GT there too.


----------



## minicoop1985

Light painted my car again, trying to nail it.



Light painted under the stars by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## bryguy_ASU




----------



## CaboWabo




----------



## kmaz89

My VW R32


----------



## 90foxbox

Some detail photos of my dad's 62 impala.




IMG_6049-2 by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr




IMG_6050-3 by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr




IMG_6033 by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50

Bumper Cars.....


----------



## minicoop1985

kmaz89 said:


> View attachment 79053View attachment 79054 My VW R32



Level the second out and I'd like it a hell of a lot more, personally.


----------



## HighOutput

I'm assuming that motorcycles go under the Automotive category. Here are a few of mine. I got to learn to work with with flash outdoors a little more.


----------



## Msteelio91

Love the shot looking out at the snow HO haha. Reminds me of many times I sat on mine in the garage making engine noises waiting for better weather.


----------



## scotts2014se




----------



## jeveretts




----------



## webestang64




----------



## BFiggy

Here are some of the nicer cars I've seen around town.



Veyron and P1 by Axion23, on Flickr



Rosso Corsa Enzo Ferrari by Axion23, on Flickr



Giovanna Wheels Supercars by Axion23, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Here's a car I shot for a buddy.



Pace Car by longm1985, on Flickr



Pace Car by longm1985, on Flickr

Actual retired NASCAR pace car. Those strobes still work.


----------



## scotts2014se




----------



## Kendall9991

My 2 babies. Sold the '78 Blazer (waiting for it to pop on CL so I can buy it back)
The '99 is my current.




1978 Blazer by Deerkiller_9991, on Flickr


1978 Blazer by Deerkiller_9991, on Flickr




1999 Blazer by Deerkiller_9991, on Flickr


1999 Blazer by Deerkiller_9991, on Flickr


----------



## BuS_RiDeR

A not-so-normal perspective.... Nice mirror huh?






*** Addition...  Photo taken at the 2014 Atlantic Speedsport car show in Moncton, New Brunswick (mid July).


----------



## scotts2014se




----------



## minicoop1985

I gotta try that with a real car. One of these days I will. Now what car to do it with.... Hmm...


----------



## CaboWabo




----------



## Rob5589

This car was used for my brother's wedding. I actually got to drive it a short distance:mrgreen:


Bubble car by robg5589, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Shiny



328 GTS by longm1985, on Flickr

McLaren 650S headlights are freaking awesome.



McLaren 650S by longm1985, on Flickr

Austin Healy badge



Austin Healy by longm1985, on Flickr

Solex carbs on a Lancia



Lancia by longm1985, on Flickr



360 F1 by longm1985, on Flickr

Lamborghini owner problems



Gallardo on HRE by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## HikinMike

My 1969 Firebird 400....with a 455.





My 1968 Coronet 500 convertible.





My dad's old 1963 Corvette.


----------



## minicoop1985

Some from a car show. And before anybody says anything, the first is NOT selective color.



F355 by longm1985, on Flickr



Porsche 930 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Kendall9991

Mmm Ferrari


----------



## Rick50




----------



## scotts2014se




----------



## Rick50




----------



## minicoop1985

Trying off camera flash.



Starry focus by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Interior by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Ah well: no beautiful photo of a car, but the very last of my long-standing, always trustworthy "friend"... - sniff 






... now gone for good. *more sniffs*


----------



## molested_cow

LaFoto said:


> Ah well: no beautiful photo of a car, but the very last of my long-standing, always trustworthy "friend"... - sniff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... now gone for good. *more sniffs*



Is that an E36 wagon????? I've never seen it before!!!


----------



## darkchild

I took this picture a couple of years ago.


----------



## Msteelio91

Minicoop that interior shot is great!

LaFoto looks like someone met a curb


----------



## LaFoto

"Cow", yes, I guess it's one of those. I only know it as BMW 316i 'touring'.
"Steel", I'm afraid you're right: happened to Son two weeks ago. Car's 16, was nearing its 300.000 kilometres, so - that got it totalled.


----------



## Msteelio91

LaFoto said:


> "Cow", yes, I guess it's one of those. I only know it as BMW 316i 'touring'.
> "Steel", I'm afraid you're right: happened to Son two weeks ago. Car's 16, was nearing its 300.000 kilometres, so - that got it totalled.



Sorry to hear. What was the damage? Control arms, sway bar, wheel shot imagine?


----------



## SnappingShark

Here's what I think is an oldsmobile 442

Don't ask me though I'm not a car guy!




over processing since 2000


----------



## Msteelio91

You got it right, an old Cutlass


----------



## davedyer

1926 Essex


----------



## boomer

Some pictures from a GTR and ZL1 shoot I did this weekend.






GTR ZL1 Shoot (5 of 26) by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




GTR ZL1 Shoot (6 of 26) by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




GTR ZL1 Shoot (9 of 26) by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




GTR ZL1 Shoot (10 of 26) by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




GTR ZL1 Shoot (13 of 26) by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




GTR ZL1 Shoot (14 of 26) by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




GTR ZL1 Shoot (18 of 26) by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




GTR ZL1 Shoot (20 of 26) by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




GTR ZL1 Shoot (21 of 26) by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




GTR ZL1 Shoot (23 of 26) by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Boomer... Daaaamn. Wow. Those are spectacular. AWESOME work-way better than I can currently do.

Speaking of... Got my radio triggers! Woot! Now I need better stands for my speedlights...



Mini over Mordor by longm1985, on Flickr

^^^ Car's unevenly lit. One flash decided not to fire on full power. I might be able to fix it, might not. We'll see-I'll be taking that as a learning experience and roll with that probably.

I like the lighting, but the shot's not that interesting vvv



MINIIII by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Tried something new-multiple exposures of a car. One I flashed the car, the other, lights and background.



Focus composite by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## HighOutput

Recent car show I went to, tried some close ups.


----------



## Rick50

I would love to own this....


----------



## minicoop1985

Mini in the Alley by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## pthrift

Jeep Offroad by patrick.thrift, on Flickr

My wrangler last fall


----------



## pthrift

boomer said:


> Some pictures from a GTR and ZL1 shoot I did this weekend.




great shots. Somebody really loves flat red apparently, but it works. Well.


----------



## d1984

bwP8270070 by davno22, on Flickr



bwP8270046 by davno22, on Flickr



bwP8270010 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## BFiggy

Some recent shots from Monterey Car Week.



White Hennessey Venom Gt by Axion23, on Flickr



Ferrari Supercars at The Quail by Axion23, on Flickr



Blue Maserati MC12 Corsa at The Quail (Car Week 2014) by Axion23, on Flickr



Red Porsche Carrera GT in Downtown Carmel by Axion23, on Flickr


----------



## Msteelio91

Great cars fellas


----------



## CaboWabo




----------



## sscarmack

A couple from when I had my Subaru


----------



## Msteelio91

Still bouncing the idea of getting one.... Why did you get rid of it?


----------



## sscarmack

Msteelio91 said:


> Still bouncing the idea of getting one.... Why did you get rid of it?



Best car I've ever had, well not that I had that many. But I loved it, it was awesome. Sounded awesome, drove awesome, handled amazinglyyyyyyy.

I bought a house and couldn't......well, didn't want to afford 600/month anymore :/


----------



## sscarmack

My engine bay, all done by myself.


----------



## Msteelio91

Yeah 600/mo is steep. Looks like it was a sweet car. I get the buying a house part though. It's hard to justify spending that much when you have other, more important things to pay every month. That said, I'll be working on a kit car as soon as I land a house with a decent garage


----------



## sscarmack

Here was my build thread when I was all into it. Check it out if you get bored. It was a really awesome car. (sighhhhhhhhh)

Scarmack's Build to Destruction


----------



## Msteelio91

sscarmack said:


> Here was my build thread when I was all into it. Check it out if you get bored. It was a really awesome car. (sighhhhhhhhh)
> 
> Scarmack's Build to Destruction



Hell of a car man, I think I'd cry if I had to give up a build like that haha


----------



## sscarmack

Yeah it was rough, but I got my hands on one of these and pay half what I was. So I'm happy.


----------



## Msteelio91

Very nice, I've always loved the Jeeps too. I was on a hunt for a wrangler and ended up with an 89 Bronco II as a woods beater haha. Did a 4.0 ranger swap with some Dana lockers and man did she haul. Fun little truck. 

This year is the first in a long time that I only have one ride in the stables... A 2012 Fusion SE V6. Great car and surprisingly ballsy, but man do I just hate FWD. I needed it though, was going through too many sets of Nitto 555's with my Mustang...



02 Mustang GT by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr



02 Mustang GT by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr

Built for drift, and drift she did! What a fun and cheap car, couldn't beat it for the smiles per dollar haha. 

When I sold that, I bought a Ford Explorer and a Ninja 650, hoping to curb my appetite for rubber. 



Ninja by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr

Did it work? Nope. One particularly cold morning, I came out of a turn pretty hard on the bike. Back tire kicked out and I ended up riding the corner with the back end out. So then that became a common occurrence too lol. Right up until I started getting super weird wear patterns on the back tire. The only logical next step was to see if the Explorer could drift. Short answer, yes. But man was that scary.

Can't wait till I'm back in a place where I can stick something nice in the garage. I absolutely love my apartment, but I realllllyyy miss having that shop space.


----------



## Braineack

nice WRX.  I'm not willing to mod my daily.  I have fooled with my tune however.


----------



## jonathaneme

rolex reunion @ laguna seca



cosworth power laguna seca by JonathanEme, on Flickr


datsun 240z laguna seca by JonathanEme, on Flickr


porsche 911 laguna seca by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Car show!



Spirit of Ecstasy by longm1985, on Flickr



280Z by longm1985, on Flickr



280Z by longm1985, on Flickr



280Z by longm1985, on Flickr

Got a private shoot with the Z in the park, but ****ty backgrounds prevented full car shots. Details it is!


----------



## minicoop1985

Fairlane by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

New light wand by longm1985, on Flickr

Finally getting somewhere.


----------



## pthrift

I like the underhood of that z car minicoop....

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work


----------



## Rick50




----------



## minicoop1985

IMG_2084 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

In the street by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## BFiggy

Another pic from Monterey Car Week...


Ferrari 458 Italia Spider x 2 and Bugatti Veyron by Axion23, on Flickr


----------



## djim

There are a few pictures from a local Saturday night meet.




Camaro SS by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Shelby Cobra by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Jaguar XK - 150 by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Chevy Impala Low Rider by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50

A Glasspar


----------



## minicoop1985

Never heard of a Glasspar. Cool car, though.




Pace Car by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Benetton by longm1985, on Flickr

Benetton F1 car.


----------



## minicoop1985

The Garage by longm1985, on Flickr




BMW F1 by longm1985, on Flickr




Kool Indy by longm1985, on Flickr




Indy car by longm1985, on Flickr

There. I'm done until someone else posts.


----------



## ruifo

Versa by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## djim

Hyundai Genesis Coupe by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Pontiac GTO by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50

'54 Kaiser Manhattan


----------



## ruifo

Gilmore Car Museum by ruimc77, on Flickr





Gilmore Car Museum by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Gilmore Car Museum by ruimc77, on Flickr





Gilmore Car Museum by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius




----------



## chris foxe

a driveable work of art belonging to a friend who is also my airbrush tutor.
its hard to get all the artwork to show up properly (and not being a pro) so forgive the number of shots.


----------



## kmaz89

nice big puddle


----------



## Rick50

Smallest funny car I have ever seen.


----------



## BFiggy

This was the highlight of my weekend.



White McLaren Party by Axion23, on Flickr


----------



## Stradawhovious

BFiggy said:


> This was the highlight of my weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> White McLaren Party by Axion23, on Flickr


 
I'll take them!


----------



## chris foxe

i'm not greedy, one will suffice


----------



## Philmar




----------



## BFiggy

I saw this crazy thing over the weekend and got a little lucky with the lighting...




Chameleon McLaren P1 by Axion23, on Flickr


----------



## TheStunch

hmmm...check my website for way more photos than i will post here, but i have some for ya:


----------



## wfooshee

From a Friday Night festival a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mr.Photo

Do motorcycles count?  Here's a couple shots I did of my Suzuki Bandit 1200S last year.




DSC_0273 by Gary C&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0096 by Gary C&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr


----------



## wfooshee

Did those cases come from Suzuki?

And speaking of bikes, here's mine.... Yamaha FJR on the causeway to Santa Rosa Island at Navarre, FL:


----------



## Mr.Photo

wfooshee said:


> Did those cases come from Suzuki?
> 
> And speaking of bikes, here's mine.... Yamaha FJR on the causeway to Santa Rosa Island at Navarre, FL:



Nice looking FJR you have there.

The bags are actually Corbin bags.  I bought the bike used in 2010 with the bags already on it.  Good thing too as they sell for $1793 a set before shipping.


----------



## wfooshee

And now that I look around, there actually is a motorcycle theme section....  I think we "intruded" here! Oops.


----------



## jonathaneme

For the Love of Racing by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaneme

Big Wing, Big fun by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaneme

Before there were hood pins, there were buckles by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## Heather Koch

These are few favorites of my car...




DET_0090 3 copy by heather.koch43, on Flickr




DET_0084 3 by heather.koch43, on Flickr




DET_0059 copy by heather.koch43, on Flickr




DET_0045-2 copy by heather.koch43, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaneme

The part of corvette&#x27;s most people see by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## 90foxbox

WINNER WM by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr


----------



## 90foxbox

LINCOLN-2 by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaneme

sleep cheap! by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Before:




275 Before by longm1985, on Flickr

And after:




275 After by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaneme

whats it all mean by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

did you guys see this one I just posted of my WRX?




The WRX by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## d1984

got my car nice and dirty yesterday




Dirty by davno22, on Flickr




PB190036 by davno22, on Flickr




PB190033 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaneme

split window sting ray by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## goooner

Braineack said:


> did you guys see this one I just posted of my WRX?
> The WRX by The Braineack, on Flickr


This came out well imo. Here is an amazing video of your car for the speed freaks...
BBC - Autos - The best onboard footage ever?


----------



## qleak

20140523_0075 by n8.iverson, on Flickr


----------



## Nsp1red

Chevy


----------



## boomer

My buddies new FZ-09 in the back of my truck 




FZ-09 (6 of 10) by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cici_rupert9

This is one of my recent favorites. It's a shot of my '77 Fiat Spider 124.


----------



## jonathaneme

Adams Full Engine Bay Shot by JonathanEme, on Flickr



Hood Exit SRT4 by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Boss by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## A/Ox4

My truck. It takes me places.



DSC_1895 by Trey Spooner Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0111 by Trey Spooner Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MartinCrabtree

................


----------



## d1984

Just bought a 5.0 (2012 manual)


----------



## someon3

And something everyone should know 


 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathaneme

Its all in the details by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

Very tight in frame 

using tapatalk.


----------



## BFiggy

Ferrari Enzo, F50, F40, and 288 GTO by Axion23, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaneme

2015 RC F Sport front 3/4 by JonathanEme, on Flickr



2015 RC F Sport side 3/4 by JonathanEme, on Flickr




2015 RC F Sport front full by JonathanEme, on Flickr




2015 RC F Sport front 1/2 by JonathanEme, on Flickr




2015 RC F Sport front close by JonathanEme, on Flickr




2015 RC F Sport side 3/4 by JonathanEme, on Flickr



2015 RC F Sport rear by JonathanEme, on Flickr




2015 RC F Sport taillamp by JonathanEme, on Flickr




2015 RC F Sport interior by JonathanEme, on Flickr




2015 RC F Sport cluster by JonathanEme, on Flickr




2015 RC F Sport engine by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## virginie24jb

Scion FR-S / Toyota GT 86

1.




GT86 in the snow II by virginieb20, on Flickr

2.





3.




GT86 in the snow I by virginieb20, on Flickr

4.





5.


----------



## jonathaneme

Hold me down by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

hood ornament of a rusted dusty old jalopy in Varanasi ,india by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jaydottdee

View attachment 95828


----------



## d1984

took some more pics today. bunch of mods since my first set (wheels, lowered, exhaust, rear decklid, some plastidip, new emblems, etc.)




P2220001 by davno22, on Flickr




P2220010 by davno22, on Flickr




P2220025 by davno22, on Flickr




P2220030 by davno22, on Flickr




P2220043 by davno22, on Flickr




P2220044 by davno22, on Flickr




P2220017 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaneme

Some perks of working at a Lexus dealer





Lexus RC-F under hood by JonathanEme, on Flickr



Lexus RC-F top 3/4 by JonathanEme, on Flickr



Lexus RC-F rear by JonathanEme, on Flickr



Lexus RC-F rolling by JonathanEme, on Flickr



Lexus RC-F carbon spolier by JonathanEme, on Flickr



Lexus RC-F badge by JonathanEme, on Flickr



Lexus RC-F headlamp closeup by JonathanEme, on Flickr



Lexus RC-F glow by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## A/Ox4

I like those Lexus shots!


----------



## Philmar

Village Voice - New York City by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## A/Ox4




----------



## ronlane

Coffee &amp; cars-34-Edit.jpg by Lane Photo | Ron Lane, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaneme

John Kong blue ISF Selective-4 by JonathanEme, on Flickr




John Kong blue ISF Selective by JonathanEme, on Flickr




John Kong blue ISF Selective-9 by JonathanEme, on Flickr




John Kong blue ISF Selective-12 3 by JonathanEme, on Flickr




John Kong blue ISF Selective-14 by JonathanEme, on Flickr




John Kong blue ISF Selective-5 4 by JonathanEme, on Flickr




John Kong blue ISF Selective-24 by JonathanEme, on Flickr




John Kong blue ISF-10 by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## D3PO




----------



## d1984

P3040007 by davno22, on Flickr




P3040038 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## MSnowy




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## SCraig

*NHRA Carquest Nationals at Wild Horse Pass Motorsports Park - 02-20-2015*


















*Music City Raceway - 03-28-2015*


















*Nashville Fairgrounds Speedway - 04-04-2015*


----------



## smithdan

...some aren't shiny..


----------



## minicoop1985

Been too long since I've posted in this thread.




Beep Beep by longm1985, on Flickr

Just playing around with my new strobe.


----------



## RDenhardt

One of my favorites.  A lot of noise but it was the darkest night ive ever seen...

whoops take 2 not sure why it didn't load




edited but shot lindenshores by robdenhardt, on Flickr


----------



## d1984




----------



## minicoop1985

This belongs in here too, I think.




Beep beep... again by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Destin

Here are a couple of my semi recent ones, taken either with my P&S or my iPhone 5s. I'll be working on some more in the coming months now that I have a DSLR again.  

1.) Supervisor fly car at my job:





My explorer at a local nature preserve:


----------



## minicoop1985

Jay&#x27;s Porsche by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50

Something about a '69 Charger...


----------



## minicoop1985

IMG_4967 by Michael Long, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219

d1984...we have similar taste...


----------



## minicoop1985

Focus by longm1985, on Flickr




Moar Focus by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## BillM

Now that the weather has heated up I'll get the new ride out for some decent shots, but this is the best I have for now.


----------



## Rick50

61 Chevy Impala


----------



## Mach1320

Few of mine, will admit these are on aperture mode as i just recently dove into full manual


----------



## Braineack

what's wrong with A mode?

I shot this on A mode:




New Whip by The Braineack, on Flickr


i specifically wanted it to be shot at 1.8, so I used A.


(whoops I lied, this one was in M--but i started shooting in A then the sun was killing my metering)


----------



## Mach1320




----------



## Mach1320




----------



## Mach1320

Braineack said:


> what's wrong with A mode?
> 
> I shot this on A mode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Whip by The Braineack, on Flickr
> 
> 
> i specifically wanted it to be shot at 1.8, so I used A.
> 
> 
> (whoops I lied, this one was in M--but i started shooting in A then the sun was killing my metering)




I dunno, i feel using priority modes is shunned upon haha.


----------



## Braineack

Mach1320 said:


> I dunno, i feel using priority modes is shunned upon haha.



I just typed your quote above out by hand.  I feel like highlighting your text then clicking the reply button should be shunned upon.


----------



## Mach1320

No highlighting, just the reply button.


----------



## Braineack

you missed the joke.


----------



## Mach1320

right over my head


----------



## STiZzle2010

Here are a few of my buddies WRX, CC welcomed.


----------



## DriedStrawbery




----------



## Rickytickitavvi

This thread's right up my alley! Pretty much all I do is automotive hahaha. Here are some of my recent photos:




film20 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film18 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film3 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film1 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




1976 BMW 2002 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




Untitled by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




Untitled by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




4 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr


----------



## A/Ox4

Mach1320 said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's wrong with A mode?
> 
> I shot this on A mode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Whip by The Braineack, on Flickr
> 
> 
> i specifically wanted it to be shot at 1.8, so I used A.
> 
> 
> (whoops I lied, this one was in M--but i started shooting in A then the sun was killing my metering)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, i feel using priority modes is shunned upon haha.
Click to expand...

I always shoot on Aperature priority unless I am doing specific photography where I need full control. I would rather get the shot and not worry about settings. I will controlled shutter speed with ISO if I have to. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## molested_cow

When I first saw this thread, I didn't have a car and couldn't stay true to "my car" photography. Then I got a car and forgot about this...

Here are some!


----------



## Rickytickitavvi

Fun for the Whole Family! by Ricky Shull, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

I was trying to show the depth, and sparkle on my custom tri coat paint. Lot of work.


----------



## Rickytickitavvi

film1 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film1 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film7 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film6 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr


----------



## d1984

My Mustang with my brother's Camaro. Still learning through trial and error about light painting. Next time I'll have two lights instead of one, with diffusers. I just used a 10W LED flood light and it did ok. I also don't want to stop down so much next time, so maybe I'll throw my 10 stop on and shoot like a 40 second exposure at f/2.8


----------



## Parker219

^ Your mustang is similar to mine...


----------



## bbbflash

JeepActionMagazinePromoDrive

Here are a set of my best photos from last weekend.


----------



## Rickytickitavvi

Recent film photos from October's Dallas Cars and Coffee, as well as a couple of photos from this weekend. 




film4 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film6 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film4 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film3 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film2 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film1 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr


----------



## Mach1320

Couple recent's i was happy with












And i tried messing around at night, still learning night stuff


----------



## Msteelio91

My 135i, taken with my Note 4. This car is SO much fun. I had Mustangs and motorcycles but this thing is in a different league. Currently sitting at 370RWHP and 410RWTQ.




My new car on some back roads in Maryland, taken with a Note 4. by Matt Steele, on Flickr




My new car on some back roads in Maryland, taken with a Note 4. by Matt Steele, on Flickr


----------



## charchri4

I have not had my camera long enough to really shoot my cars yet but do have a couple favs from the last couple months.
This one not for the car but for the fun of riding with the Stigg.





This one because it makes me laugh every time I see it.  Missed it by >< much!





And a glamor shot with her I eat Mustangs for breakfast attitude going on... 





PS Mach1320 did you know it's unlawful to post track shots without posting your ETs?  Yep it's true!


----------



## Rickytickitavvi

Shot with a Nikon N70 on Ilford HP5 at the October Dallas Cars and Coffee




film8 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film14 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film11 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film10 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film13 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

my new car is slower than the WRX it replaced, but it's easier to drink lattes in.




New Whip by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## charchri4

^^ and a heck of a lot more chick magnet!  You have very good taste indeed.


----------



## Mach1320

@d1984 when you did the light painting had you only gone across the front of the cars or did you go all the way around ? I tried messing with it once but got the big light streak across the photo but I'm guessing its because i went 360* the car.


----------



## Msteelio91

charchri4 said:


> I have not had my camera long enough to really shoot my cars yet but do have a couple favs from the last couple months.
> This one not for the car but for the fun of riding with the Stigg.
> 
> This one because it makes me laugh every time I see it.  Missed it by >< much!
> 
> And a glamor shot with her I eat Mustangs for breakfast attitude going on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS Mach1320 did you know it's unlawful to post track shots without posting your ETs?  Yep it's true!



Great looking Miata!! Looks like a blast to drive too. What's done to it?


----------



## BananaRepublic




----------



## charchri4

Msteelio91 said:


> charchri4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not had my camera long enough to really shoot my cars yet but do have a couple favs from the last couple months.
> This one not for the car but for the fun of riding with the Stigg.
> 
> This one because it makes me laugh every time I see it.  Missed it by >< much!
> 
> And a glamor shot with her I eat Mustangs for breakfast attitude going on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS Mach1320 did you know it's unlawful to post track shots without posting your ETs?  Yep it's true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking Miata!! Looks like a blast to drive too. What's done to it?
Click to expand...


Thank YOU!  It's basically been a test mule for me to see what I can do in the shop. I've learned to weld, make fenders, debug electrical, swap an engine, build a brake system, do paint and body and the  list goes on.  I pulled the 130hp dead 4cyl and put in the V8, 6 speed from a 2002 Camaro SS with all the support and systems that go along with that.  Brakes are a mix of Corvette, mini cooper and Ford Ranger. The rear end is from a thunderbird and the radiator for a big block Chevelle and it's all DIY.  Yes I am insane.  To answer the next question 2470lbs with a full tank, 470 rwhp, 0-60 in 3.6, 11.6 1/4 mile, 176 in the TX mile, 21,000 miles on the swap with multiple 1000+ mile road trips and the AC works.  

I'd say she is my pride and joy but I like her polar opposite sister 4 cyl automatic car just as much!


----------



## Msteelio91

charchri4 said:


> Thank YOU!  It's basically been a test mule for me to see what I can do in the shop. I've learned to weld, make fenders, debug electrical, swap an engine, build a brake system, do paint and body and the  list goes on.  I pulled the 130hp dead 4cyl and put in the V8, 6 speed drive train from a 2002 Camaro SS with all the support and systems that go along with that.  Brakes are a mix of Corvette, mini cooper and Ford Ranger. The rear end is from a thunderbird and the radiator for a big block Chevelle and it's all DIY.  Yes I am insane.  To answer the next question 2470lbs with a full tank, 470 rwhp, 0-60 in 3.6, 11.6 1/4 mile, 176 in the TX mile, 21,000 miles on the swap with multiple 1000+ mile road trips and the AC works.
> 
> I'd say it was my pride and joy but I like her sister 4cyl automatic car just as much!



Holy moly O.O 

That thing must be an absolute animal. 470rwhp at 2400 lbs???? Jesus. Sounds like you enjoy the hell out of it man.


----------



## Braineack

I miss my miata:









this was the last time I dynoed:


----------



## dannylightning




----------



## xinensun

gggggggggvv

来自我的 NX507J 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## d1984

Mach1320 said:


> @d1984 when you did the light painting had you only gone across the front of the cars or did you go all the way around ? I tried messing with it once but got the big light streak across the photo but I'm guessing its because i went 360* the car.



We went all the way around, but went really fast around back so there was no light streak, and didn't point the light at the camera. Never pointed the light at the camera, and had to watch the shadows really carefully too


----------



## duehew

1965 Austin Healey replica 355 SBC/ 300 HP


----------



## Rickytickitavvi

I got 8 rolls of film back today and a bunch of awesome photos!

here are just a few of them.....







film12 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Nikon N70 // FujiColor 200




film20 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Pentax K1000 // Ilford HP5




film18 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Nikon N70 // Fujifilm Superia 400




film15 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Nikon N70 // Fujifilm Superia 400




film14 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Nikon N70 // FujiColor 200




film12 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Nikon N70 // FujiColor 200


----------



## killerseaguls

Quick snap leaving work today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scotts2014se




----------



## Rickytickitavvi

film1 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Nikon N70 // Fujifilm Velvia 400




film25 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Pentax K1000 // UltraFine 400




film24 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Pentax K1000 // UltraFine 400




film1 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Nikon N70 // FujiColor 200




film12 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Nikon N70 // Expired Kodak Max 400




film2 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Pentax K1000 // Ilford PanF


----------



## Rickytickitavvi

Some photos from the past month....




film17 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film13 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film12 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film10 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film7 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film11 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film6 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr




film3 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr


----------



## d1984




----------



## Philmar

VW Bug - Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Rickytickitavvi

film22 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Pentax K100 // Fomapan 200




film20 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Pentax K1000 // Kodak Portra 160




film11 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Pentax K1000 // Kodak Portra 160




film9 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Pentax K1000 // Kodak Portra 160




film26 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Nikon N70 // Lomography Color 800




film21 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Nikon N70 // Lomography Color 800




film14 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Nikon N70 // Lomography Color 800




film1 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Nikon N70 // Fujifilm Superia 400


----------



## d1984




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Alan92RTTT




----------



## snowbear

DSC_7000.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Film (slide) scan



scan0040.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

DSC_0388.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## snowbear

'66 or '67 GTO




DSC_0720.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

snowbear said:


> '66 or '67 GTO
> 
> What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0720.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

The board?  It looks like an old IDE hard drive board.  I just held on to it after I saw the car.


----------



## jcdeboever

1952 Hudson Hornet Stock Car.  I got to touch it, feel it, smell it, but didn't drive it. I was not inspired to take pics of it, I wanted t feel it. However, I did the best I could under horrible light condition. I love this car and actually knew the man that painted it, actually worked with him on a project (not this car) he was consulting on. I was his color matcher for a gold color no one could get right, I got it in 5 minutes, true story, he would deny it for sure. Someone had used Styrofoam in the original paint at the factory that caused a strange metallic separation or unevenness. It did have a subtle look that an experienced paint guy could see a difference. I used to call on this old painter that used to experiment on painting conversion vans and he did the same thing, amongst other experimentations. It was always thought of it as wise tail but I truly witnessed the effect it had metallic enamels and lacquers.  Anyway, I stopped in this place, (on my bucket list) and was shocked to see this beautiful paint job, I instantly recognized it was his. I called him and was on the phone forever. He was not nice to me in the beginning, he started out that I don't know ****. I actually helped him and he wanted nothing to do with me, recalling solving his problem, he denied it actually . No worries  https://www.hemmings.com/blog/2014/...-added-to-national-historic-vehicle-register/
TriX, Canon 50 f/3.5 macro, Canon Ae1. I apologize for my student quality exposure rendering. I am working on it. I am trying to show non edited photos because I don't want to edit them. I am working hard at getting them right in camera. 

1.




2.




3.




4.


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon AE1


----------



## zombiesniper

Power window by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Bug by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Blown 56 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever

Canon AE1, 28mm, TriX


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F3HP, 50mm 1.8 AIS, Acros shot @ 400, HC 110 B, Epson V800.

Lotus


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Is that your grocery getter, JC?


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Is that your grocery getter, JC?


Lol. Man, ain't no way I'm fitting in that thing. I thought it was cool looking. The top of the car was literally at my belly button. Not sure if it's a chick car or a chick magnet guy car. All I know is that I couldn't get in that thing. I can't figure out what that hook is for on the grill.


----------



## zombiesniper

jcdeboever said:


> I can't figure out what that hook is for on the grill.


Not sure if it is just for show but in racing it is a tow point.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 35mm f2, TriX, HC110

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15

Westfield Sprint


----------



## Fujidave

Done only in C1 then to AP to clean up the mess around the mini.


----------



## Fujidave

Turned it B&W then the rest in Topaz Restyle.


----------



## Fujidave

One very cool engine in this mini.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## shadowlands

Shot this with a Nikon V1 and 30-110 VR.


----------



## bogeyguy

"67" Nova SS


----------



## jcdeboever

bogeyguy said:


> "67" Nova SSView attachment 163155



Sharp restoration from the photo. I like the color scheme. I painted one Sierra Fawn (Code S) a few years ago. What an ugly color that was. Looked ok when it was all put back together. It was pretty much stock. I remember it being a really clean car.


----------



## zulu42

Full car shoot soon


----------



## zulu42




----------



## lta_ollie

Oooh, I could spam this thread for days. But I won't. For now, I'll just share a few of my favorites from a few months back.

1.



20180609-LTA_0500 by Aaron Oliveri, on Flickr

2.



20180520-LTA_5810 by Aaron Oliveri, on Flickr

3.



20180520-LTA_5756 by Aaron Oliveri, on Flickr

4.



20180528-LTA_0282 by Aaron Oliveri, on Flickr

5.



20180609-LTA_0592 by Aaron Oliveri, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## zulu42

I was shooting this car and got called away to work. Didn't quite get what I wanted. Guess I'll have to try again.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 135mm 2.8 AIS, TriX, D76


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gardyloo

Bumping an older thread...

Dude, where's my car?


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gardyloo

Sunroof


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## mjcmt

I don't usually do car photography and love seeing everyones photos. But I do have these from "Rolling Sculpture" 1930s Decco car show a number of years ago.


----------



## star camera company

Margaret.  My 1966 Studebaker Daytona  Sport Sedan. (47 known survivors)


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## mjcmt

Rusted heap.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## jcdeboever

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 199356



Cool shot and composition.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## TATTRAT

08.26.2020 by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

Here's an old picture I took in 1965 or so of a Ferrari on display at a _Concours d'Elegance_ in Beverly Hills_. _ I've tried to establish the model and as close as I can figure it's around a 1960-1 California Spyder to which someone has added a hardtop.  (These kind of modifications were commonplace with Ferrari in those days, and could be ordered from the factory or Pininfarina in this case.)  If somebody can prove me wrong, thanks in advance.  But what a gorgeous thing; like so many Ferraris of the day, it looks like it's going 100 miles an hour sitting still.


----------



## Gardyloo

Ken Miles at Riverside, 1965







Somebody driving a Porsche 904, same race


----------



## Gardyloo

Chopped Beetle, Prague


----------



## Mike Drone

Wife's Civic Type R


----------



## DarkShadow

Most Hated by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## Mike Drone

Cars and Coffee, Shelby Mustang


----------



## Mike Drone

Mazda Cosmo


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Mike Drone




----------



## TATTRAT

My daily



2022 Kona N Line by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Mike Drone




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## wobe

My Toyota/Lexus Soarer in Scotland some years ago.
Olympus XZ-1


----------



## Mike Drone




----------



## mjcmt

Cobra crusin' through a NC mountain tunnel


----------



## Gardyloo

Gardyloo said:


> Somebody driving a Porsche 904, same race


After a little research I determined it was Briggs Cunningham driving the No. 31 Porsche.  Cunningham was the captain of the winning Americas Cup sailing team in 1958.  

This car finished 7th in the USRRC GT race pictured (May, 1965) behind the Ken Miles Cobra (shown in the previous picture) which finished first, and Jim Hall driving a Chaparral that finished second.  Here's a blurry image of the Chaparral -


----------



## TATTRAT

My daily



Konami by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face

THE STANG


----------



## TATTRAT

cars &amp; Coffee, Leesburg, VA. by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

22nd Annual Labor Day Car Show by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## snowbear




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Trever1t

Did I post this before? My baby!


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## snowbear




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Warfarin

I know most are posting nice cars, well here is one that isn't.  Pentax SFX Fuji Superia Xtra 400 cropped. Desaturated a bit.


----------



## wfooshee

Wow, let's be sure and shade the interior of that clapped-out, rusty, hasn't moved for months beater truck. You know, to protect the materials. 
Nice image, though, and the desaturation helps give it an aged look, I think.


----------



## Warfarin

Let’s try hasn’t moved in years.  Shades were put up when it still ran and just haven’t taken them out. And thanks


----------

